# C Mathias Emilio Pettersen - University of Denver, NCAA (2018, 167th, CAL)



## Heat McManus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gYxT4W7-gQ

 

This kid beats the D forecheck, pulls a Bure skate-to-stick and then roofs it on a sharp angle!!

Norway has its Crosby!


----------



## Robert Paulson*

Haha, that was pretty good for a 6 year old. Better get the hype machine started now!


----------



## Bryzga lol*

Haha! that's insanely good for a 6 year old. Pretty good recovery when he kicks the puck back to his stick.


----------



## Plato

i wrote his name down


----------



## King'sPawn

He's too small. He'll be injury prone by the time he's 8


----------



## Vikke

Wow


----------



## hifk88

Is he really only 6 years old? If he is? then he is extremely talented kid.


----------



## SoundwaveIsCharisma

That was flat out awesome. Right as the clip was ending the Peter Forsberg Game On commercial came on. It was pretty sweet.


----------



## mazmin

There was only one kid that I played with at that age that could do that. He's now a sophomore winger for the Maple Leafs.


----------



## Mr BLUEandWHITE

WOW I can't even do that


----------



## NeverGoingToWin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrB1YRJZ3DY&NR


----------



## Radulov for Czar*

Heatley#15 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrB1YRJZ3DY&NR




I don't get it.


----------



## UAGoalieGuy

Jonesey said:


> I don't get it.




That was a Minn. Golden Gophers player from last season. His team got shut out and he was so pissed that he told the zamboni guys to wait to cut the ice and he skated down and you saw the rest. Apparently he had some personal issues. After the event he took a leave of absense from the team until this season.


----------



## Heat McManus

UAGoalieGuy said:


> That was a Minn. Golden Gophers player from last season. His team got shut out and he was so pissed that he told the zamboni guys to wait to cut the ice and he skated down and you saw the rest. Apparently he had some personal issues. After the event he took a leave of absense from the team until this season.



And that connects with this thread how?


----------



## UAGoalieGuy

Vakar Lajos said:


> And that connects with this thread how?




Look at the link that is quoted in the post above mine...then you will understand...


----------



## Bryzga lol*

UAGoalieGuy said:


> That was a Minn. Golden Gophers player from last season. His team got shut out and he was so pissed that he told the zamboni guys to wait to cut the ice and he skated down and you saw the rest. Apparently he had some personal issues. After the event he took a leave of absense from the team until this season.





...and the New York Islanders select...


----------



## fogducker

wow...


----------



## AvengerK

Vakar Lajos said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gYxT4W7-gQ
> 
> 
> 
> This kid beats the D forecheck, pulls a Bure skate-to-stick and then roofs it on a sharp angle!!
> 
> Norway has its Crosby!




I could do that too if I faced a D that barely skates around and forechecks like that.


----------



## Heat McManus

AvengerK said:


> I could do that too if I faced a D that barely skates around and forechecks like that.




are you 6?


----------



## Heat McManus

UAGoalieGuy said:


> Look at the link that is quoted in the post above mine...then you will understand...



Sorry, shoulda have quoted the link. I was more wondering what that incident has to do with this.


----------



## King'sPawn

AvengerK said:


> I could do that too if I faced a D that barely skates around and forechecks like that.




The Flyers better sign him before he goes to a division rival then


----------



## AvengerK

Vakar Lajos said:


> are you 6?




My inner child is. I skate worse than a 6 year old anyways.


----------



## Beauty eh?

UAGoalieGuy said:


> That was a Minn. Golden Gophers player from last season. His team got shut out and he was so pissed that he told the zamboni guys to wait to cut the ice and he skated down and you saw the rest. Apparently he had some personal issues. After the event he took a leave of absense from the team until this season.




FWIW, it was Tyler Hirsch who pulled that. And it turned out to be an issue with his coaches which prompted him doing that. They were pissed at him because he wasn't crashing the net enough, so that was his way of showing he could crash the net.


----------



## LeafErikson

hifk88 said:


> Is he really only 6 years old? If he is? then he is extremely talented kid.




I'm not one to crap on a little kid, but I see tonnes of kids pull moves like that back home in ontario, at the same age. Kids nowadays can pull moves at such a young age, that they normally couldn't do until they were in almos their teens. Skill is developing younger, and younger all the time. He's good though, Poppa should definatly be proud.


----------



## Heat McManus

Beauty said:


> FWIW, it was Tyler Hirsch who pulled that. And it turned out to be an issue with his coaches which prompted him doing that. They were pissed at him because he wasn't crashing the net enough, so that was his way of showing he could crash the net.




I'm pretty sure it had more to do with him trying to exercise losing demons out of the arena....I'm serious.


----------



## clefty

What a puck hog.


----------



## innebandy

*Mathias Emilio 8 year old hockey kid from Norway*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1dvqdKMD_Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQU7aNSQbyU


----------



## Leaf Fever

He blows away the competition in terms of his skating ability. 
Pretty good skills for his age. 

A pretty darn good player for an 8 year old.


----------



## The Face Pincher*

The kid needs to try passing and not showing off so much but he still looks pretty good.


----------



## Abyss

sweet, a showboating 8 year old!


----------



## chaosrevolver

Lol, quite the showoff. But obviously at 8 years old and with that skill, you usually are.

That kid can absolutely fly..


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Ocean and Orca Wiseblatt are better.


----------



## Jacob

What's the deal with these people that register just to post about 8 year olds? 

Creepy.


----------



## CodeE

Probably his parents.


----------



## Redwingsfan

lol.. The first goal in the first video is in the arena I played in for like 8 years..


----------



## PensFan101

There was a kid in my league when I was 8 who scored like a dozen goals a game and could do plenty of slick moves. He plays Houseleague now.


----------



## Darius Dangleaitis

omfg the next crozbyy!!1


----------



## Falcons93

PensFan101 said:


> There was a kid in my league when I was 8 who scored like a dozen goals a game and could do plenty of slick moves. He plays Houseleague now.




A guy on my team got 27 points in 5 tournament games...he plays Single A hockey now.


----------



## FutureConsiderations

What happens when the players he's against learn to skate?

At 8 years old, nobody has any idea what kind of future a kid has. Ovechkin wasn't even skating until 9.

In my opinion, the kid needs to cool the showboat business, learn to pass, and play with older kids.


----------



## Velociraptor

Please wait at least 8 years :


----------



## RandV

FutureConsiderations said:


> What happens when the players he's against learn to skate?
> 
> At 8 years old, nobody has any idea what kind of future a kid has. Ovechkin wasn't even skating until 9.
> 
> In my opinion, the kid needs to cool the showboat business, learn to pass, and play with older kids.




I gotta disagree. He's 8 years old, let him have fun. He'll learn these things in a few years when the competition catches up if, that is if he wants to go anywhere. 

That said, unless you're the parents doing this at his age is nothing special. He's just ahead on the learning curve for the moment at an age where the other kids will catch up to his skill level soon. How far ahead of the curve he stays is no guarantee.


----------



## FutureConsiderations

RandV said:


> I gotta disagree. He's 8 years old, let him have fun. He'll learn these things in a few years when the competition catches up if, that is if he wants to go anywhere.




All kids should have fun. He's taking it too far, though - it's as if the attention is what he's seeking more than actually helping the team. What's up with that "paddling off the ice" thing when the game is over? Teach the kid sportsmanship.



> That said, unless you're the parents doing this at his age is nothing special. He's just ahead on the learning curve for the moment at an age where the other kids will catch up to his skill level soon. How far ahead of the curve he stays is no guarantee.




I agree with you. Give it a year tops and most kids will be doing the stuff he's pulling now, with much less fanfare. If he wants to stay ahead of the curve, he should start playing one level ahead.


----------



## LiveTheSearch

Kid should work on his shot.


----------



## JorgeRocks!

Looks like the next great hockey star from Norway to me.............wait Norway does not produce hockey stars???


----------



## General Borschevsky

Billy The Kid said:


> Kid should work on his shot - it looks week - on my son's summer team when he was 8 years old they were picking corners from the blueline.
> 
> He's got okay moves, but like I said above, there are 8 year old kids scoring one handed Mike Legg goals these days.
> 
> His parents should tame him down on his showboating, before one of his own players takes out a few of his teeth - let alone what the opposing team might do to him.
> 
> I know at least ten 7 year old kids in my city better than this kid - and that's not counting the 8 year olds. He'd probably be a 3rd line Tier One Novice player in Canada - designated to a checking line ... and probably designated to riding the pine, if he diidn't start hitting the open man.
> 
> Keep the home videos to your self at least until he's in Bantam - because you know what - nobody really cares until there at least 13.




He'd be a very, very good novice player in Canada. That said, I agree that nobody cares until the kids are starting to be junior draft eligible.


----------



## Jonas1235

Who would have guessed that there's an 8 year old in Norway who is going to be a big hockey star. It shows how much hockey as penetrated the European market.


----------



## PHX FireBirds18

I'm going to call BS, no way an 8 year old can pick the top corner from the blueline and nobody does a one handed Mike Legg goal at that age as well. There just simply isn't enough strength at his age. As for the comments on him passing I'm sure as he gets older they will stress the team aspect of the sport to him more. I see nothing wrong with a little excessive celebration Ovy does it and i think its good for the sport.


----------



## JeromeHP

where is that french canadian kid who did some crazy move in a shootout couples year ago? 

where the YT video (cant find it)


----------



## chaosrevolver

FutureConsiderations said:


> All kids should have fun. He's taking it too far, though - it's as if the attention is what he's seeking more than actually helping the team. What's up with that "paddling off the ice" thing when the game is over? Teach the kid sportsmanship.



That paddling was a teammate. Emilio was the guy highfiving the goalie at the end and then skating off tapping his stick.


----------



## chaosrevolver

Markov79fan said:


> where is that french canadian kid who did some crazy move in a shootout couples year ago?
> 
> where the YT video (cant find it)


----------



## JeromeHP

chaosrevolver said:


>





thanks chaosrevolver


----------



## Joey Moss

The kids the biggest hot dog I have ever seen! You can just tell from his retarted celebrations lol. I bet this is his parents posting this crap.


----------



## newellky

gotta see him play against kids from a major hockey country to judge him better...that said it looks like hes having fun which is the main part of the game at that age


----------



## Joey Moss

chaosrevolver said:


>





I remember this. It was everywhere even on the frigen news! It's also the most overrated video ever, those moves are original dekes, the ones where he picks it up on his stick are pretty sweet, but can't everyone do that now?


----------



## King Mapes

Why are people complaining he is showboating and "learn how to pass", the kid is 8 years old. Tremendous skills for that age. 

It looks like a younger version of AO with his showboating  But at that age, with those skills, impressive


----------



## KRM

Pfff, when I was six I scored all of my teams goals in a tournament. Though we lost 1-9 were eliminated immediately.


----------



## ranold26

When ever I see videos/posts like this, I can't help but feel sorry for the kid. The parents are likely idiots.


----------



## MOGlLNY

Billy The Kid said:


> Kid should work on his shot - it looks week - on my son's summer team when he was 8 years old they were picking corners from the blueline.
> 
> He's got okay moves, but like I said above, there are 8 year old kids scoring one handed Mike Legg goals these days.
> 
> His parents should tame him down on his showboating, before one of his own players takes out a few of his teeth - let alone what the opposing team might do to him.
> 
> I know at least ten 7 year old kids in my city better than this kid - and that's not counting the 8 year olds. He'd probably be a 3rd line Tier One Novice player in Canada - designated to a checking line ... and probably designated to riding the pine, if he diidn't start hitting the open man.
> 
> Keep the home videos to your self at least until he's in Bantam - because you know what - nobody really cares until there at least 13.




lol, oh really? You act like they're playing in the NHL. Nobody can pick corners as an 8 year old bud. I'm a 14 year old AAA player, playing Varsity as a Freshman, and I can't even pick corners from the blue line. And the NHLers can barely pick corners from the hash, otherwise everyone would've gone 4 for 4 in the skills.


----------



## WeThreeKings

And this thread is proof why a lot of parents don't put their kids in hockey. So much animosity.


----------



## Rookie Chargers

Don't blame the child, he has a rubber neck right to the stands. On most goals anyways.


----------



## MOGlLNY

Rookie Chargers said:


> Don't blame the child, he has a rubber neck right to the stands. On most goals anyways.




Really, I mean what's the point of trying to show off an 8 year old KID. He hasn't even been alive for a decade, the real good players start to dominate when they reach 12-14. Also, by the username on youtube, you can tell it's the parents. This kid might be in for a rough ride..


----------



## Redwingsfan

FutureConsiderations said:


> All kids should have fun. He's taking it too far, though - it's as if the attention is what he's seeking more than actually helping the team. *What's up with that "paddling off the ice" thing when the game is over? Teach the kid sportsmanship.*




Thats pretty normal here.. Its for the parents/fans.. Even senior teams does it sometimes..



JorgeRocks! said:


> Looks like the next great hockey star from Norway to me.............wait Norway does not produce hockey stars???




No, they dont.



Jonas1235 said:


> Who would have guessed that there's an 8 year old in Norway who is going to be a big hockey star. It shows how much hockey as penetrated the European market.




Hockey in Norway isn't big at all to be honest


----------



## Sneekypete

I feel like i was watching the tryout scene from youngblood


----------



## Bender

PensFan101 said:


> There was a kid in my league when I was 8 who scored like a dozen goals a game and could do plenty of slick moves. He plays Houseleague now.




Yeah, most of the time, things tend to even out over the course of a few years...


----------



## WinCityHypeMachine

I get a kick out of these parents/relatives coming on here to not only post a YouTube vid of their little Mite Superstar, but come on a NHL Prospects board to tell us about him.

Weisblatt, Norway, Yurisov, etc., when your kids start shaving, then come talk to us.


----------



## Whitesnake

chaosrevolver said:


>





So that's who should've been invited at the last All-Star game....would've been fun to see the pros and then you invite the kid on the ice who blew them away....though playing in front of 500 compared to 20 000 might be a slight difference...


----------



## BIG GIFS

And then I turned around... and guess who I saw? Emilio Estevez!

I was like.... EMILIIIIIIIIIIIO


----------



## FrankMTL

HulKOMInia said:


> And then I turned around... and guess who I saw? Emilio Estevez!
> 
> I was like.... EMILIIIIIIIIIIIO




LOL!

I was thinking the exact same thing..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2fOMWpmQLA


----------



## CapitalsCupReality

HulKOMInia said:


> And then I turned around... and guess who I saw? Emilio Estevez!
> 
> I was like.... EMILIIIIIIIIIIIO






FrankMTL said:


> LOL!
> 
> I was thinking the exact same thing..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v2fOMWpmQLA




Emilioooooooooooooo!!!! LOL!


----------



## druncan

poor sportsmanship. kid acts like he's 7.


----------



## CapitalsCupReality

LOL...and people say Ovechkin celebrates too much!


----------



## Synergy27

druncan said:


> poor sportsmanship. kid acts like he's 7.




Seriously, isn't it about time this kid grew the F up?


----------



## KAPOW

honestly...after watching the videos...i already hate him.


----------



## Heat McManus

Jacob said:


> What's the deal with these people that register just to post about 8 year olds?
> 
> Creepy.




They're called "fathers".



Markov79fan said:


> where is that french canadian kid who did some crazy move in a shootout couples year ago?
> 
> where the YT video (cant find it)




He spent too much time on stickhandling and skating and not enough time on picking up the weak-side winger and got nowhere....Seriously though, I have no idea.


Back to the OT, the shot this kid pulls at about 0:45 is pretty sick. Off balance one handed snap-shot upper corner with some sauce. Not many kids at any age pull that off as well.

Is he a bit of a showboater? I guess so, but he's 8 and scoring like Ovie. Let the kid have some fun. Will he play in the NHL? Maybe, maybe not. Doesn't discount any fun it might be to watch him play.

Haters!


----------



## LiveTheSearch

Pickin' corners!


----------



## Legend Killer

Kid has size issues, he will NEVER make it


----------



## The Face Pincher*

Legend Killer said:


> Kid has size issues, he will NEVER make it




He's just an 8 year old kid he could be like 4'4" now but when he's 18 he could be 6'2".


----------



## Cool Beans Man

Markov79fan said:


> thanks chaosrevolver




Kid is the next Rob Hisey.


----------



## Dgill

This kid will get his ass kicked in his teenaged years before he gets a chance to go places, cocky little frigger...


----------



## GirardSpinorama

pfft, I was way more skilled and slightly more mature ... at 17.


----------



## MOGlLNY

Billy The Kid said:


> LOL - yeah really! Although I never referenced the "NHL" once in my post - 3 of those 8 year olds are playing in the NHL right now. If you can shoot a puck, you can pick corners son - doesn't matter if 4 years old. You're 14 years old playing Varsity, and you can't pick corners from the blue line? At your next practice, take 10 shots from the blueline, and if you score one in the top right or left hand corner, or the bottom right or left hand corner - give yourself a pat on the back - you've just picked a corner! Every NHL'er can pick a corner from the hash - just because a player doesn't go 4 for 4 in the skills, doesn't mean he can't pick a corner. That's like saying Ovechkin isn't really a goal scorer, otherwise his goal total would match his shot total.




Kids miss the net, I still highly doubt 8 year olds can pick corners from the blue line. But whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## MOGlLNY

Dallas Fan in SD said:


> He's just an 8 year old kid he could be like 4'4" now but when he's 18 he could be 6'2".




He was obviously kidding. He doesn't need  at the end of the post for almost everyone to understand that.


----------



## Redwingsfan

Dgill said:


> This kid will get his ass kicked in his teenaged years before he gets a chance to go places, cocky little frigger...




No he wont.. No one fights over here


----------



## JTG

His celebrations could use some work...


----------



## Spectaculard

KingKopitar said:


> Kids miss the net, I still highly doubt 8 year olds can pick corners from the blue line. But whatever helps you sleep at night.



I agree. Maybe on a smaller rink, but on nhl ice, from the blue line? Yeah right.

Physically impossible.


----------



## CrimsonBruin21

Terrible goaltending.

Unimpressed.


----------



## Cappo40*

Pssh...I was the aggressor on my teams..That takes skill 

My first year of hockey (houseleague) I was actually pretty good (IIRC 23 goals), not like this kid, but then as I got older my points decrease and penalties increased ..Man Im an idiot for not continuing hockey, stopped at 16..


----------



## Rediscoveryx

Cappo619 said:


> Pssh...I was the aggressor on my teams..That takes skill
> 
> My first year of hockey (houseleague) I was actually pretty good (IIRC 23 goals), not like this kid, but then as I got older my points decrease and penalties increased ..Man Im an idiot for not continuing hockey, stopped at 16..




Yeah. Think about how few points and many penalties you would have today.


----------



## bhuya71

now i realize some of you aren't serious but for those of you who are....WHAT THE HELL! like he is an eight year old kid...i thought i was going to be the next Michael Jordan when i was playing basketball jeez! your supposed to showboat as a kid if not your inhumanly mature like give it a rest hfboards god! let him have his fun its almost like everyone is jealous (of course when i say everyone i only mean the people hating on this kid)...I love sports and heck if i can showboat in good taste i will its not like the world will end and i am not mocking anyone


----------



## Heat McManus

Matthias Emilio is Norwegian for Dustin Rose.


----------



## Ciccarelli

This guy will never make the big show. I mean look how small he is, only average skating, some decent moves but nothing special. There are better guys than him in the friggin ECHL which is basicly an amateur league!


----------



## Rediscoveryx

The one thing I'm worried about is his defensive awareness.


----------



## Chapin Landvogt

Not bad of course, but a dime a dozen.

Doesn't quite look like a prodigy or anything.


----------



## Chris09

Pathetic Thread.


----------



## Pink Mist

He needs to bulk up.


----------



## BruinsBtn

Honestly, there are probably 2000 kids exactly the same age who are just as good or better. The 30 or so who make it will be due to a mixture of good fortune and hard work.


----------



## chaosrevolver

Chris09 said:


> Pathetic Thread.



Then why waste your time posting in it?


----------



## Devils Mike*

I remember the kid who didn't even play at 8 but made the NHL. LOL


----------



## MLSE

Smithtown31 said:


> Terrible goaltending.
> 
> Unimpressed.




Tell that to Gretzky fans


----------



## 1970

JorgeRocks! said:


> Looks like the next great hockey star from Norway to me.............wait Norway does not produce hockey stars???




lol

The level of competition (or lack there of) is why he appears to dominate. How many 8 year olds even play hockey in Norway? I'd bet to say more 8 year olds in Western New York play organized hockey then in the entire country of Norway...


----------



## wej20

I'm questioning his size,leadership and toughness.Doesn't have that aggressive edge that I m looking for.Career Minor leaguer written all over him.


----------



## hackm

PensFan101 said:


> There was a kid in my league when I was 8 who scored like a dozen goals a game and could do plenty of slick moves. He plays Houseleague now.




Same with me. His name was Jeff Carter.


----------



## IslesFTW

I heard there was a two year old in Russia who is miles ahead of his fellow two year olds in term of skating ability. Send some scouts out there now


----------



## Westcoasthabsfan

big deal nothing special....


----------



## Wisent

What's with all the people here acting hostile to celebrations? Hockey might be the only sport I know in which this is taken as showboating.


----------



## DungeonK

Nice moves, but just wait until the goalies get a little bigger


----------



## JSmith81x

defensewins631 said:


> I heard there was a two year old in Russia who is miles ahead of his fellow two year olds in term of skating ability. Send some scouts out there now



He's actually Latvian.


----------



## Westcoasthabsfan

DungeonK said:


> Nice moves, but just wait until the goalies get a little bigger




and the hitting starts.....


----------



## BadHammy*

Abyss said:


> sweet, a showboating 8 year old!




Heaven on Earth is sure to follow, no?


----------



## Bubbles

> Mathias Emilio *8 year old* hockey kid from Norway


----------



## Fire Brunet*




----------



## Bubbles

Mike Komisarek said:


>




Just have a seat here...


----------



## Korkki

And this boy always skates and dekes and scores, never passes to anyone. His parents are happy because he is "the best player" because he scores. Then the opponent grew bigger, learn to skate and take the puck always away from him because he tries to go past 3 boys and never passes. This type of players have been seen many times. Most of the play in beer leagues now. There it is nice to skate and deke past the opponents...

(not meaning the boy in video, just generally...)


----------



## Kamina

Korkki said:


> And this boy always skates and dekes and scores, never passes to anyone. His parents are happy because he is "the best player" because he scores. Then the opponent grew bigger, learn to skate and take the puck always away from him because he tries to go past 3 boys and never passes. This type of players have been seen many times. Most of the play in beer leagues now. There it is nice to skate and deke past the opponents...
> 
> (not meaning the boy in video, just generally...)




It's possible. Hopefully coaches he plays for will knock that into his head.


----------



## YogiCanucks

Never wanted to slap an 8 year old before...


----------



## Tomas W

PHX FireBirds18 said:


> I'm going to call BS, no way an 8 year old can pick the top corner from the blueline and nobody does a one handed Mike Legg goal at that age as well. There just simply isn't enough strength at his age. As for the comments on him passing I'm sure as he gets older they will stress the team aspect of the sport to him more. I see nothing wrong with a little excessive celebration Ovy does it and i think its good for the sport.




I agree, I also think it's BS that "top corner from the blueline" remark.


----------



## Tomas W

Korkki said:


> And this boy always skates and dekes and scores, never passes to anyone. His parents are happy because he is "the best player" because he scores. Then the opponent grew bigger, learn to skate and take the puck always away from him because he tries to go past 3 boys and never passes. This type of players have been seen many times. Most of the play in beer leagues now. There it is nice to skate and deke past the opponents...
> 
> (not meaning the boy in video, just generally...)




He is 8...


----------



## The Big Swede*

You guys are pathetic,the kid is friggin 8 years old,if you were that good at his age Im pretty sure you would all be doing the same thing

Jesus...


----------



## Krylian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60bnMQ9F2Ww&feature=related

The next one...........


----------



## NewFang

8 years old is too early to tell. Usually the kids that grow faster or stronger earlier dominate, but the other kids will catch up.


----------



## tiz

I bet he gets all the ladies...


----------



## MrSerious

I remember when I was 9 I used to skate through everyone without a problem and score about 4 goals a game. A couple years later I was playing single A.


----------



## AwesomePanthers

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k1VybRSt7M 9 year old. SICK!


----------



## r0bert8841

AwesomePanthers said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k1VybRSt7M 9 year old. SICK!




Wow for a 9 year old, thats crazy.


----------



## ChadS

Hahah 

He's like a mini-Datsyuk with all those sick dekes


----------



## Tavaresmagicalplay*

AwesomePanthers said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k1VybRSt7M 9 year old. SICK!




The crazy thing is it doesn't even look like he's breaking a sweat. Kids not even trying and he's dominating that much. He definitely needs some stiffer competition.


----------



## mmitchell19

Somebody hit the hot dog! 

That first video was very confusing until I realized that he was skating east-west on a split rink.


----------



## Duke749

AwesomePanthers said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k1VybRSt7M 9 year old. SICK!




He's probably already peaked. 

Seriously, kid's got talent.


----------



## Latex*

Uhm.. This guy is also good


AAAAnnd i think this is him 3 years ago:


----------



## Frank Grimey Grimes

AwesomePanthers said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k1VybRSt7M 9 year old. SICK!




Great bump. It's awesome to see what this kid has done over just three and a half years. I'll be looking forward to a bump around new years 2014


----------



## Tavaresmagicalplay*

Latexi84 said:


> Uhm.. This guy is also good
> 
> 
> AAAAnnd i think this is him 3 years ago:




still not as impressive as this Pettersen kid.


----------



## Latex*

AndreaBargnani said:


> still not as impressive as this Pettersen kid.




Agreed, but he is 3 years younger.

We'll see in 3 years


----------



## Heat McManus

Wow. This kid is impressive. Good vision. A few times you think a kid has him lined up, with his back to him and he dodges him.


----------



## boredmale

Heat McManus said:


> Wow. This kid is impressive. Good vision. A few times you think a kid has him lined up, with his back to him and he dodges him.




Well he is playing against 9 year olds. lol

I think the thing that amazes me is his slap shot


----------



## shortshorts

The kid's pretty good at soccer too.


----------



## Vinegar Strokes

At first I was thinking, man this kid really needs to use his teammates a bit more, instead of always dangling around. Then I saw the clips of him setting his teammates up and I realized why he doesn't pass more. Reminiscent of Crosby passing to Guerin.


----------



## Jumbo*

Latexi84 said:


> Uhm.. This guy is also good
> 
> 
> AAAAnnd i think this is him 3 years ago:




Not really. What are you posting videos of your kid or something


----------



## Hrad

AwesomePanthers said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7k1VybRSt7M 9 year old. SICK!




Amazing, he can skate, deke, shoot (slapshot at age 9!) and he has his head up the whole time. Good stuff! Talk to me in 2014.


----------



## Latex*

Jumbo; said:


> Not really. What are you posting videos of your kid or something




Lol, 

If i'm going to have kids, i would absolutely love if they were that good someday


----------



## OnMyOwn

that kid is really good.... the kids that he plays with are at the skill level most 9 year old are (fanning on shots, over skating) he almost looks bored, but its fun to watch.

i'd be pumped if i were his parents


----------



## Vaclav Varada

You sure that wasn't St.Louis sparing?


----------



## llamateizer

can he pass the puck?


----------



## Hale The Villain

Those kids can skate, but have no puck skills or hockey sense. Matthias has got great skills but he wouldn't be dominating in North America. If he's the next big thing, we got 50 future all-stars going into peewee next year


----------



## Wats

Buck Naked said:


> At first I was thinking, man this kid really needs to use his teammates a bit more, instead of always dangling around. Then I saw the clips of him setting his teammates up and I realized why he doesn't pass more. Reminiscent of Crosby passing to Guerin.



haha same here, his competition and teammates look pretty bad but the kid clearly has talent. His puck handling and skating are so smooth. He seems small but I think it's because he's playing vs older kids.


----------



## asmodeanreborn

Sensational Spezza said:


> Those kids can skate, but have no puck skills or hockey sense. Matthias has got great skills but he wouldn't be dominating in North America. If he's the next big thing, we got 50 future all-stars going into peewee next year




I'm pretty sure there aren't many Canadian 9-year olds who can replicate that. Sure he'd have better competition (and better teammates), but he'd still stand out.


----------



## Heat McManus

husamus156 said:


> can he pass the puck?




the second video has few good clips that show him making some pretty incredible passes. And then it shows why he might choose to shoot.


----------



## NYRSchrute217

Hopefully this kid amounts to something. It'd be cool to see him followed for 12 years on HF before he's even drafted.


----------



## unknown33

He should go to Canada/USA asap 
Better coaching/competition


----------



## nanzenkills

unknown33 said:


> He should go to Canada/USA asap
> Better coaching/competition




Or Sweden.


----------



## LaLaLaprise

Sensational Spezza said:


> Those kids can skate, but have no puck skills or hockey sense. Matthias has got great skills but he wouldn't be dominating in North America. If he's the next big thing, we got 50 future all-stars going into peewee next year




Um no...

The kid can flat out skate and has hands...I know the kid is 9 but its quite evident he has hands better than some players who play Junior right now...


----------



## edgevolution

Man, this kid has skills. He's an all around athlete too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47Y_rj1FKz4&feature=related


----------



## Hale The Villain

LaLaLaprise said:


> Um no...
> 
> The kid can flat out skate and has hands...I know the kid is 9 *but its quite evident he has hands better than some players who play Junior right now*...






Right? 



asmodeanreborn said:


> I'm pretty sure there aren't many Canadian 9-year olds who can replicate that. Sure he'd have better competition (and better teammates), but he'd still stand out.




If he was Canadian, playing in a Canadian league at his age, he'd stand out but he wouldn't be able to pull off those type of moves playing with kids who know what they are doing, which would make this thread and those youtube videos cease to exist.


----------



## Raym11

he needs to play with better players, get him into a better hockey program tbh, there is alot of good 9 year olds out there, not as good as him, but better then all those kids he's playing against.


You can tell why he doesnt pass when you see the plays he makes and the kids shoot it into the goalie or just plain miss lol


----------



## shortshorts

You play any older and you risk other kids destroying him physically. I doubt he wants a concussion or anything injuries at the age of 9.


----------



## LaLaLaprise

Sensational Spezza said:


> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> If he was Canadian, playing in a Canadian league at his age, he'd stand out but he wouldn't be able to pull off those type of moves playing with kids who know what they are doing, which would make this thread and those youtube videos cease to exist.




Typical Canadian arrogance...


----------



## Hale The Villain

LaLaLaprise said:


> Typical Canadian arrogance...




Over 50% of players in the NHL are Canadian, is it unfair for me to think our hockey may be a little better over here than in Norway?


----------



## Jeremy Hronek

codemanh said:


> Man, this kid has skills. He's an all around athlete too.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47Y_rj1FKz4&feature=related




I hope he sticks to hockey.


----------



## Masochist Caniac

Sensational Spezza said:


> Right?
> 
> 
> 
> If he was Canadian, playing in a Canadian league at his age, he'd stand out but he wouldn't be able to pull off those type of moves playing with kids who know what they are doing, which would make this thread and those youtube videos cease to exist.




Yeah, the talent pool is definitely lacking in that vid, but he would easily be a dominate AAA player here. I coached minor atom AA last year, (Which is 9-10 year olds) and he would for sure be leaps and bounds ahead of most AAA players. Good size, long powerful stride, great hands, amazing vision, a ridiculous shot for his age, he has all of the tools. He would show flashes of brilliance at the AAA level quite easily, but the quicker paced game probably wouldn't stop him.

I had a kid on my team who was similar, dominant, selfish, great hands and speed and could finish like no other. We thought for sure he'd slow down at the AAA level, but not at all. In their first exhibition game, he had 4 goals and 3 assists in a 7-4 win. All I'm saying is regardless of the weak competition, for a skills standpoint for a kid his age, he's well above the AAA norm in the GTA.


----------



## edgevolution

funky11 said:


> I hope he sticks to hockey.




Hopefully. Football isn't huge in Norway though


----------



## AwesomePanthers

codemanh said:


> Hopefully. Football isn't huge in Norway though




Ironic? Soccer is much bigger than much, you can't even compair them. But he should pick hockey.


----------



## Leafidelity

Creepy thread


----------



## Crossovert*

he can skate around cones, big whoop, it was a nice shot though for a 6 year old


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

I was also dominating when I was a kid. Whoopdidooo. Some kids are good, some suck. Doesn't mean anything.
He will probably have quit within 3 years.


----------



## Tavaresmagicalplay*

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> I was also dominating when I was a kid. Whoopdidooo. Some kids are good, some suck. Doesn't mean anything.
> He will probably have quit within 3 years.




You ever seen the movie "The tooth fairy"? If you have a younger brother or nephew you should go see it. Some valuable lessons to be learned. "Lower your expectations" that's you guy. This kid is pretty special. No question he's got a future.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

AndreaBargnani said:


> You ever seen the movie "The tooth fairy"? If you have a younger brother or nephew you should go see it. Some valuable lessons to be learned. "Lower your expectations" that's you guy. This kid is pretty special. No question he's got a future.




Ok 

You realize these is Norway right? These kids most likely practice at most 2 times a week, probably doesn't skate outside of practice. Half the guys probably only play because their parents want them to get into sports. You see, in Scandinavia, alot of parents can pay for hockey equipment etc without problem.


----------



## BillyShoe1721

Sensational Spezza said:


> Over 50% of players in the NHL are Canadian, is it unfair for me to think our hockey may be a little better over here than in Norway?




Pffft, Norway has OKT.


----------



## HockeyAustralia

we'll see where he is in 8 years...


----------



## theRedAce9*

Heat McManus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gYxT4W7-gQ
> 
> 
> 
> This kid beats the D forecheck, pulls a Bure skate-to-stick and then roofs it on a sharp angle!!
> 
> Norway has its Crosby!




I think it's great that you haven't burdened him with totally unrealistic expectations.


----------



## Hello Johnny

lol kid had some swag in that soccer video.


----------



## Tavaresmagicalplay*

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> Ok
> *
> You realize these is Norway right?* These kids most likely practice at most 2 times a week, probably doesn't skate outside of practice. Half the guys probably only play because their parents want them to get into sports. You see, in Scandinavia, alot of parents can pay for hockey equipment etc without problem.




I'm aware of all that. That doesn't change the fact that this kid is a tremendous athlete. Have you ever heard of Akeem/Hakeem Olajuwon? Within 5 years of first picking up a basketball he was a top pick in the NBA draft and is arguably a top 5 center in NBA history. If you are a great athlete it doesn't matter. If his dad gets him to a good league he'll definitely be a top prospect in a matter of years.

I'm sure if you were ever as good as this kid and you stuck with it you could have played at a very high level.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

AndreaBargnani said:


> I'm aware of all that. That doesn't change the fact that this kid is a tremendous athlete. Have you ever heard of Akeem/Hakeem Olajuwon? Within 5 years of first picking up a basketball he was a top pick in the NBA draft and is arguably a top 5 center in NBA history. If you are a great athlete it doesn't matter. If his dad gets him to a good league he'll definitely be a top prospect in a matter of years.
> 
> I'm sure if you were ever as good as this kid and you stuck with it you could have played at a very high level.




Do you think this kid plays at the highest level?
Like I said, I used to dominate when I played. That's until my team got to face the best teams in Stockholm. Guess what happened.. we got killed, like 20-0. Every player on those teams were better than me.
I'll admit, kid has got a wicked shot. But unless he plays at the highest level for his age group, it is impossible to know how good he is.
Even so, how many so called wonderkids have we seen on youtube the past 5 years. Countless. How many do you think actually amount to something? I bet it's less than 5%. Make that 1%


----------



## Tavaresmagicalplay*

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> Do you think this kid plays at the highest level?
> Like I said, I used to dominate when I played. That's until my team got to face the best teams in Stockholm. Guess what happened.. we got killed, like 20-0. Every player on those teams were better than me.
> I'll admit, kid has got a wicked shot. But unless he plays at the highest level for his age group, it is impossible to know how good he is.
> Even so, how many so called wonderkids have we seen on youtube the past 5 years. Countless. How many do you think actually amount to something? I bet it's less than 5%



As I said. If you were really as good as this kid you would have had a future if you stuck with it. Maybe not in the nhl, maybe this kid doesn't even have a future in the nhl I don't know, but you could have played at a very high level. A great athlete is a great athlete no matter which way you slice it. I don't have to mention guys like Kopitar and Vanek for you to know that when a kid has talent and desire he can make it. I also refer you again to Hakeem Olajuwon. This kid can pick up the high level training later. There will be some SEL/SM-Liga clubs looking at him and trying to put him in their farm system I wouldn't be surprised at all. Especially if this video goes viral.


----------



## j12

Some of you need to go watch AAA hockey. Half of the players in these videos can't skate. They would be some of the weaker players on a 9 year old house league team. That's not to bust on the kid because what does it matter, but some of you should go out and watch the kind of hockey that's played in rinks here. You'd probably be blown away.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

AndreaBargnani said:


> As I said. If you were really as good as this kid you would have had a future. A great athlete is a great athlete no matter which way you slice it. I don't have to mention guys like Kopitar and Vanek for you to know that when a kid has talent and desire he can make it.




What does Kopitar and Vanek have to do with this kid? It's pretty difference to see a player outplay his opponents when he's 15-16 and plays at the highest level for his agegroup. Then you know the kid as talent.
Someone as young as this kid, you'll never know.
Could you go to a kids league in Sweden (or Finland, Canada, Russia etc) and find over 50 kids (in every country) who are as good or better than this kid? Most likely.


----------



## LaLaLaprise

Sensational Spezza said:


> Over 50% of players in the NHL are Canadian, is it unfair for me to think our hockey may be a little better over here than in Norway?




No...but it is unfair to assume every single player in Canada is better than every single player in Norway.


----------



## swissexpert

Nice to hear there is more potential in Norway! but i wouldn't overreact because of an 9 year old kid whose opponents most of the time are trying to not fall on the ice.
My brother also dominated his team and had no problems to skate around 4 defensemen, a year later he quit. At this age, you even HAVE to dominate your team/league to see your future in hockey. Then you have to progress and dominate also with the age of 12. Then you have to learn the more physical play and if you can hold your level, things are possible.

There are also soccer videos of him on youtube, that doesn't mean he's an allround superstar but he has active parents who want to hear their name in the media I guess.

btw Switzerland also has its own Crosby 

Kevin Fiala, 1996
remember that name!


----------



## slovakiasnextone

swissexpert said:


> Nice to hear there is more potential in Norway! but i wouldn't overreact because of an 9 year old kid whose opponents most of the time are trying to not fall on the ice.
> My brother also dominated his team and had no problems to skate around 4 defensemen, a year later he quit. At this age, you even HAVE to dominate your team/league to see your future in hockey. Then you have to progress and dominate also with the age of 12. Then you have to learn the more physical play and if you can hold your level, things are possible.
> 
> There are also soccer videos of him on youtube, that doesn't mean he's an allround superstar but he has active parents who want to hear their name in the media I guess.
> 
> btw Switzerland also has its own Crosby
> 
> *Kevin Fiala*, 1996
> remember that name!




Fiala is a Czech/Slovak surname, so I suppose he is the son of this guy, who also played for the same team long years back?


----------



## Tomas W

husamus156 said:


> can he pass the puck?




If you look at the video you know why mostly doesnt. He's teammates plays like 9 year olds!


----------



## mattihp

Stickhandling etc. is repetition, repetition, repetition but it is still impressive what these kids can do. The Pettersen kid has something that shows that he might have well developed hockey sense though... His anticipation and stopping to fool opposing players looks just amazing.. But ALOT can happen in just a couple of years.


----------



## Qvist

Sensational Spezza said:


> Over 50% of players in the NHL are Canadian, is it unfair for me to think our hockey may be a little better over here than in Norway?




Not at all, it is. But it's absurd, or at least totally opposed to Scandinavian sports culture, to emphasise competetive situations at the age of 9. We don't do that with anyone, not in any sport. At that age, kids should focus on the fun and on learning basic skills.


----------



## swissexpert

slovakiasnextone said:


> Fiala is a Czech/Slovak surname, so I suppose he is the son of this guy, who also played for the same team long years back?




Your'e right, his grandparents were from czech republic, but his father is Jan Fiala, also a former swiss national league player.
it's funny that the other fiala also played for Uzwil, maybe it's his uncle 

here's a media report about him in german: http://www.ehcuzwil.ch/files/peewee09_fiala.pdf

NHL-Scout Thomas Roost mentioned him as one of the big hopes for Switzerland's future as he was talking about Niederreiter, Josi and Alain Berger.


----------



## slovakiasnextone

swissexpert said:


> Your'e right, his grandparents were from czech republic, but his father is Jan Fiala, also a former swiss national league player.
> it's funny that the other fiala also played for Uzwil, maybe it's his uncle
> 
> here's a media report about him in german: http://www.ehcuzwil.ch/files/peewee09_fiala.pdf
> 
> NHL-Scout Thomas Roost mentioned him as one of the big hopes for Switzerland's future as he was talking about Niederreiter, Josi and Alain Berger.




Thanks for the info and the article, good thing I speak fluent German.

But, it can be really funny with names, like this guy, who also played at the pee wee in Quebec this year:
Radovan Bondra (1997), happens to be a very distant relative to one Peter Bondra
http://www.szlh.sk/statistiky/c-090008_l-267/i-action!61player!95splits!38B!6130172
http://www.szlh.sk/statistiky/c-090009_l-268/i-action!61player!95splits!38B!6130172
http://www.webhokej24.sk/index.php?...e-a-nepekulova&catid=140:rozhovory&Itemid=321


----------



## FinRuutu




----------



## swissexpert

FinRuutu said:


>






I love how he dekes through 6 players and his teammate who got the final pass misses the puck or the empty net 

this guy has definitely some potential, unreal stickhandling for this age. but you never know, with an injury and 2 years without hockey everything can change...


----------



## Arizonan God

Sensational Spezza said:


> Over 50% of players in the NHL are Canadian, is it unfair for me to think our hockey may be a little better over here than in Norway?




Sorry but I've played and watched minor hockey in Canada and this kid would dominate in any league


----------



## WickedWrister

I feel weird critiquing a 6 year old's game


----------



## Default101

swissexpert said:


> Nice to hear there is more potential in Norway! but i wouldn't overreact because of an 9 year old kid whose opponents most of the time are trying to not fall on the ice.
> My brother also dominated his team and had no problems to skate around 4 defensemen, a year later he quit. At this age, you even HAVE to dominate your team/league to see your future in hockey. Then you have to progress and dominate also with the age of 12. Then you have to learn the more physical play and if you can hold your level, things are possible.
> 
> *There are also soccer videos of him on youtube, that doesn't mean he's an allround superstar but he has active parents who want to hear their name in the media I guess.*
> 
> btw Switzerland also has its own Crosby
> 
> Kevin Fiala, 1996
> remember that name!




It's interesting someone finally mentions that. Look at the user name on most of those video's. It's a parent posting their young 6-9 y/o kid on youtube.

I think it's an inbetween on this Canada/Norway comparison, some people are just getting too personal with this..

In Canada he would probably be playing up a couple levels like he is in Norway, and he'd be one of the better young players here, he'd likely be dominanting.. maybe not like this but still would be pretty dominant. In Canada he could get lost in the mix with the other dominant kids in his age range, but due to Norway not having as many great dominant kids coming up through the ranks, this kid is going to get highlighted.

Just like if a very talented 9 year old in soccer (football) moved from England to Canada. He would have been one of the more dominant in his age range in the country, but in Canada it would be as amazing as this Norwegian kid is at hockey there.


----------



## AwesomePanthers

FinRuutu said:


>





Dude, its the same i posted previously in this thread (#27).


----------



## Tavaresmagicalplay*

This kid is a really amazing skater.


----------



## LickTheEnvelope




----------



## innebandy

*Mathias Emilio*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VckSnkJs5qA


----------



## Pentothal

Haha.. This kid is amazing.


----------



## ChadS

This kids moves look exaclty like the ones of a certain Pavel Datsyuk, I mean really the resemblance is there. 

It'll work out well if Datsyuk retires at 40 and Wings have the 1st overall pick in 2018 

Btw, are the other players older than him? At least he seems small compared to some of them.


----------



## bluesfan94

This kid can fly. His teammates are terrible though. they can't finish at all. But at least it looks like he's trying to pass.


----------



## cjm502

He is like a little Datsyuk out there.


----------



## Malkin4Top6Wingerz

That kid really does have some amazing skill. Would be interesting to see him playing against better competition, but talent is talent.


----------



## OILNATION*

Kid needs to work on his release a little bit.. Also his size is going to be a problem going forward.


----------



## Robert604strom

Lol did you guys play Nhl slapshot than look at this kid? its really unfair to say a kid will be great even tho he is really good. I was a 3 time allstar baseball player in the same area where dempster,morneau,bay,harden and francis grew up in and then i quit the next year so its tough to say if this kid will even play hockey for that long.


----------



## Joey Moss

OILNATION said:


> Kid needs to work on his release a little bit.. Also his size is going to be a problem going forward.






He's like 10 years old.


----------



## The Saw Is the Law

At least this kid is BEAST! And from Norway

Immediately my fav Norwegian player. After Vikingstad


----------



## OILNATION*

OilGagner89 said:


> He's like 10 years old.




His age is obviously another problem


----------



## Spezza

Is it time to start trading for 2018 first rounders yet?


----------



## Jevo

ChadS said:


> This kids moves look exaclty like the ones of a certain Pavel Datsyuk, I mean really the resemblance is there.
> 
> It'll work out well if Datsyuk retires at 40 and Wings have the 1st overall pick in 2018
> 
> Btw, are the other players older than him? At least he seems small compared to some of them.




Yes, what I can tell from the clubs website he is playing on the U12 team (99 generation) so he is playing with guys 1 year older than him.


----------



## Semin

bluesfan94 said:


> This kid can fly.* His teammates are terrible though*. they can't finish at all. But at least it looks like he's trying to pass.




 you know there like 9-10 years old right? What do you honestly expect from kids that young?


Since it is his parents im amusing making these videos, I hope one day down the road they don't turn into those parents where they force there kids to play and make them hate hockey.


----------



## Lehner

BozakToKessel said:


> Sorry but I've played and watched minor hockey in Canada and this kid would dominate in any league




I disagree so much, Our AAA, AA Atom teams could easily contain him, the opponents he plays can hardly skate.


----------



## Showteq

*Mathias Emilio*

Have you guys ever seen such a young kid with such an advanced skill set? He not only has great skating ability, a good snap/slap shot, and puck control but also seems to have amazing hockey sense and vision (Button hooking to the net after passing to the point, seeing plays develop while he has the puck and making perfect passes.) 

I know this portion of the boards is reserved for more up and coming prospects but I thought some of you may enjoy this.


----------



## Tavaresmagicalplay*

I think there was a thread on this already but yeah the kid is pretty amazing.


----------



## Vasilevskiy

And he's not selfish which is pretty amazing at his age, he could score double digits in every game if he were more selfish (if he doesn't do it already)


----------



## Mat P

Lehner said:


> I disagree so much, Our AAA, AA Atom teams *could easily contain him*, the opponents he plays can hardly skate.




I think the point was that the kid would DOMINATE and in my opinion it is true that he would. He might not be scoring 8 goals per game but he would certainly be a DOMINANT player.


----------



## New User Name

No one knows how good he really is without knowing what level he is playing in Norway.

By the video he dominates on every play.

I can take a 10 year old AAA player here and put him on an "A" team and he'd dominate just like this kid is.

Be interesting to see him play against 10 y/o triple A players in Canada or the USA.

That said, he sure has some sweet moves.

And hockey is not his only sport.


----------



## R S

The kid knows how to strut, that's for sure.


----------



## OlderTimer*

LaLaLaprise said:


> Um no...
> 
> The kid can flat out skate and has hands...I know the kid is 9 but its quite evident he has hands better than some players who play Junior right now...




He has a better TOE-DRAG than 95 % of NHLers!!


----------



## OlderTimer*

Robert604strom said:


> Lol did you guys play Nhl slapshot than look at this kid? its really unfair to say a kid will be great even tho he is really good. I was a 3 time allstar baseball player in the same area where dempster,morneau,bay,harden and francis grew up in and then i quit the next year so its tough to say if this kid will even play hockey for that long.





That's only because Manchester United, Real Madrid, A.C. Milan etc etc are going to show up with truck loads of money for him to play soccer.


----------



## Analyzer*

This kid is obviously skilled, but there's always a kid around that age that grasps the game faster than others and dominates. There use to be a kid in this ****** town that was believed to have potential to make it. At ages 10,11 and 12 he dominated scoring about 70ish goals in 30ish games. At age 13, 14 and 15 he slowed down a bit and still put up about a ppg, but that was in AA

Once the other kids catch up he could just really be a good player in Norway, a medicore player every where else.


----------



## WonderTwinsUnite

Sorry, the kid's alright, but he's no Gordon Bombay.


----------



## WickedWrister

I'm started to get creeped out...


----------



## hfboardsuser

I had the chance to interview Mathias Emilio's father Flemming this week to find more about him. Check it out here.


----------



## AwesomePanthers

Mr Bugg said:


> I had the chance to interview Mathias Emilio's father Flemming this week to find more about him. Check it out here.




Great article, thanks for sharing. Love that he watches highlights and try to learn the pro moves. 190 points last year (50 games) and 249 points the season before that (65 games), insane.


----------



## gifted88

If he's 10 get him drafted....worked for Briere


----------



## helicecopter

AwesomePanthers said:


> Great article, thanks for sharing. Love that he watches highlights and try to learn the pro moves. 190 points last year (50 games) and 249 points the season before that (65 games), insane.



OMG, he is regressing already!?


----------



## Lars Eller Superstar*




----------



## AwesomePanthers

helicecopter said:


> OMG, he is regressing already!?




Hehe, 3,80 and 3,83 in PPG is quite close though. The other players are getting better by age too, and he play with older players too.


----------



## AwesomePanthers

Lars Eller Superstar said:


>





You are like the fifth person to post that video now


----------



## hockeydog

oliver wahlstrom > mathias emilio pettersen


----------



## helicecopter

AwesomePanthers said:


> Hehe, 3,80 and 3,83 in PPG is quite close though. The other players are getting better by age too, and he play with older players too.



going by the article, i thought he played at the U12 level in all the 3 seasons mentioned.. ?


----------



## CR15

I sure hope those point totals didn't include the those half ice hockey games. Looks nothing more then a AAA level hockey player playing against A or house league players. Nice moves no doubt.


----------



## RandV

You know suppose this kid does progress all the way up, get drafted in the first round (or not), and makes the NHL. Now we have a young NHL player who has video's of himself as a kid, online and available to everyone, hot dogging it around the rink. I wonder if that would be used by teammates, opposing pests & trash talkers, and forum trolls would do with that?


----------



## Leviathan

RandV said:


> You know suppose this kid does progress all the way up, get drafted in the first round (or not), and makes the NHL. Now we have a young NHL player who has video's of himself as a kid, online and available to everyone, hot dogging it around the rink. I wonder if that would be used by teammates, opposing pests & trash talkers, and forum trolls would do with that?




I don't think scouts, players or coaches will care what a player did when he was 9 years old.

And I don't think players care what trasher talkers and forum trolls think at all.


----------



## TrueBlueNorwegian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VckSnkJs5qA

EDIT: Already posted. Sorry.


----------



## chaosrevolver

The more I read about this kid, the more I am impressed. Obviously it's hard to tell how good he will be, but the fact he lit up U-12 tournament including elite schools from Finland and Sweden impresses me. Hope he keeps it up.


----------



## The Saw Is the Law

chaosrevolver said:


> Hope he keeps it up.




This. 

I tried to watch Pettersen's highlight videos whitout smiling like this 

I failed.

He is nearly same sized as big fire extinguisher. But when he dekes he looks like Gretzky and make the other players look like a fire extinguisher's


----------



## HockeyGuy7

*Mathias Emilio Petterson: 10 Years Old Mega Prospects !*

Ok, check this out men !! It's so freak how good he is ! .... Wow !


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VckSnkJs5qA


----------



## seadawg

http://hfboards.com/showthread.php?t=308318


----------



## Nordic*

****....Norwegian....I hoped he would be Swedish


----------



## Vasilevskiy

At this pace he will get more threads than Stamkos.


----------



## ean

I'd like to see him try and get away with those moves on a North American sheet of ice.


----------



## WeissFC

ean said:


> I'd like to see him try and get away with those moves on a North American sheet of ice.




He'd get away with them for the time being. He's still got 5 more years till the hitting (legally) starts...


----------



## ean

a komets fan said:


> He'd get away with them for the time being. He's still got 5 more years till the hitting (legally) starts...




I'm being sarcastic...


----------



## therealdeal

A friend of a friends of my cousins roommates brother said that kid had a drug problem.


----------



## GenerationalTalent

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> Do you think this kid plays at the highest level?





To those that question whether he is playing top level my guess would be yes.. although it was my first question here is my semi proof, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uj4g_hTwQBo&feature=related


The jersey Sondre Olsen(leafs 4th round pick, this past summer) is wearing look familar? I would guess this young kid is playing on a top Norwegian team, although the competion does look brutual.. he is very good for his age and I am sure he would be on the top tier of AAA players in NA.


----------



## hfboardsuser

GenerationalTalent said:


> The jersey Sondre Olsen(leafs 4th round pick, this past summer) is wearing look familar? I would guess this young kid is playing on a top Norwegian team, although the competion does look brutual.. he is very good for his age and I am sure he would be on the top tier of AAA players in NA.




Yes, it's the same organization- Manglerud Stars. 

Read this article for more information.


----------



## startainfection*

could he possibly end up as the most hyped prospect ever?

gretzky was being talked about when he was 7 and this kid was recognized when he was 6

i dont think crosby was being talked about when he was that young


----------



## ComeAtMeBro*

startainfection said:


> could he possibly end up as the most hyped prospect ever?
> 
> gretzky was being talked about when he was 7 and this kid was recognized when he was 6
> 
> i dont think crosby was being talked about when he was that young




Is it still considered "over-hype" when he turns out to be the best to ever lace them up?


----------



## ComeAtMeBro*

He's the next Pelle too



Found on the same channel as the vid in OP


----------



## Jussi

ComeAtMeBro said:


> He's the next *PelÃ©* too
> 
> 
> 
> Found on the same channel as the vid in OP





Fixed that for you.


----------



## JAS 39 Gripen

update on this kid?


----------



## J17 Vs Proclamation

JAS 39 Gripen said:


> update on this kid?




If only this thread was named The Curious case of Emilio Buttersen


----------



## Battaglia

I remember this kid from the mini 1v1's at the garden.


----------



## cagney

Battaglia said:


> I remember this kid from the mini 1v1's at the garden.




Not the same player. That's Oliver Wahlstrom.


----------



## Battaglia

cagney said:


> Not the same player. That's Oliver Wahlstrom.




Yes, I realize that.


----------



## Bennrocks

Overrated imo he has a very low qualcomp and with his small size will become injury prone when switching to the smaller NA rink


----------



## FinRuutu

*F Mathias Emilio Pettersen - Y2K born Norwegian - Youtube phenom*



How has he done this year? Where is he, where is he going?

I have very limited knowledge about Norwegian hockey, and even more limited knowledge of their juniors. Kid is now 10? 11? Very young but you can see the potential, and I hope that the Norway's gift to hockey is pursuing a dream to become a NHL'er.

Any of you Norwegians know whats up with him lately?


----------



## chaosrevolver

All I know is that I have been impatiently waiting for a new video to be put out


----------



## Jack DiBiase

Probably spent a year growing his hair to become the next Shampoo Knutsen.


----------



## Superpest

Jack DiBiase said:


> Probably spent a year growing his hair to become the next Shampoo Knutsen.




Its unfortunate every time I see that name I get a bad vibe.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

New video was just uploeaded 6 minutes ago. Coincidence?


----------



## cenas*

He's the next Toni Rajala.. just look at how small he is!!!!


----------



## Jack DiBiase

cenas said:


> He's the next Toni Rajala.. just look at how small he is!!!!



My guess is that he is playing against kids older than him. 

In the video, he is playing in Sweden, but the ending says Lorenskog Hockey, which is a Norwegean team.


----------



## YARR123

Is it just me or was his team playing against HV-71? If he plays in sweden that should be huge for his development.


----------



## Jack DiBiase

YARR123 said:


> Is it just me or was his team playing against HV-71? If he plays in sweden that should be huge for his development.



Probably just a tournament. It says in the video that he plays in Norway. I would expect the whole family to move to Sweden in a few years.


----------



## Dosing

lets hope he pulls a sÃ¶rensen 

some swedish team will definitely pick him up soon


----------



## Vasilevskiy

unreal skills


----------



## aigledefeu

Im happy to see him play with "good players" (with players who can shot the puck).

This guy is a more team player than before, look like he has everything. A good wrist shot, good pass, good faceoff, GREAT speed (new pavel bure?), great dekes....

I just hope we could get more info about where he plays, wich category, what he expect to do next...


----------



## Prntscrn

Jack DiBiase said:


> My guess is that he is playing against kids older than him.
> 
> In the video, he is playing in Sweden, but the ending says Lorenskog Hockey, which is a Norwegean team.




If you look at the ads it aint swedish

Okey until 2:10 it aint, then it is


----------



## Tiranis

I did a little googling last night after seeing this thread. It looks like he plays for the U13 team (older competition) of a pro Norwegian team called Lorenskog IK. Based on their game schedule, it looks like they play against Norwegian, Swedish, some Finnish, and some Czech teams. They also seem to go to a bunch of different tournaments for that age group. It looks like they recently beat HV71, Mariestad, Linkoping, and some other teams to win a small tournament.



> LÃ¸renskog their U13 teams participated this weekend in the HV71's tournament Prolymphia Trophy. This was a three-day tournament consisting of the initial group games and playoffs. Among the teams we met were well-known ambitious Swedish team Linkoping, Back, Mariestad and HV71. After a weekend full of strong performances, could Lorenskog 99 boys deserved lift the trophy after the final victory over Mariestad the mighty Kinnarps Arena on Sunday evening.
> 
> http://lik.no/Nyheter_list.asp?menuID=3699




Also, apparently they played in some sort of big U13 tournament back in September and MEP tied for the lead in the scoring race and was the only player from his team to be named to the All-Star Game. Here's an article about it: http://hockeynorge.no/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=57:mathias-pÃ¥-all-star-team&Itemid=137

So I guess he's doing well which is nice to see, certainly seems on track to at the very least have a major junior career of some sort.


----------



## chaosrevolver

Tiranis said:


> I did a little googling last night after seeing this thread. It looks like he plays for the U13 team (older competition) of a pro Norwegian team called Lorenskog IK. Based on their game schedule, it looks like they play against Norwegian, Swedish, some Finnish, and some Czech teams. They also seem to go to a bunch of different tournaments for that age group. It looks like they recently beat HV71, Mariestad, Linkoping, and some other teams to win a small tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, apparently they played in some sort of big U13 tournament back in September and MEP tied for the lead in the scoring race and was the only player from his team to be named to the All-Star Game. Here's an article about it: http://hockeynorge.no/index.php?option=com_k2&view=item&id=57:mathias-pÃ¥-all-star-team&Itemid=137
> 
> So I guess he's doing well which is nice to see, certainly seems on track to at the very least have a major junior career of some sort.



And that is against kids older than him? On Norway?

I hate hyping kids up but he has a chance of really carving out an impressive career. Hopefully he keeps it up.

By the way, as for the new video..he looks better than ever. So unselfish yet still so talented. Small? Not against those who are older in years where you should be getting a growth spurt. Wouldn't surprise me if he ends up at least 5"10 or 5"11. Either way, he's fast and is very talented..so that's a huge plus.


----------



## babyshamble

Sweden hockey Trophy is the biggest kids tournament in Europe. He played with kids 1 year older than him and ended up on the all-star team. His team was ranked at number 21 in the tournament.

So far so good. Hope he keeps it up


----------



## R S

Odd to see him pass so much.

Most times, when a kid is clearly the best player on the team they will just score at will and will never pass. Clearly he likes to set his teammates up, which is nice to see.


----------



## cenas*

Renegade Stylings said:


> Odd to see him pass so much.
> 
> Most times, when a kid is clearly the best player on the team they will just score at will and will never pass. Clearly he likes to set his teammates up, which is nice to see.




Its like when the teacher plays hockey with the students.. it would look silly if he scored so he passes to the worse off kids so they can score too.


----------



## Latex*

His dad is only 5'9 / 176cm tall.

I hope Mathias Emilo grows taller.


----------



## chaosrevolver

He seems to like feeding #22 in white a lot too..so definitely has a capable linemate I guess.

Really shows how unselfish the kid is..he could probably have way better numbers if he just held onto it.


----------



## AwesomePanthers

I know it's early, but he has some unreal skills and dekes, and his skating is amazing. Looks small, but plays vs. older kids. And yes it was HV71 he played vs. as far as I could see.

Classless celebrations


----------



## pine*

This kid is unreal.


----------



## BLBarmada

Someone's going to rip into me for this but:


He's good, by far better then everyone else in his age group. Highway miles against.

Ex: Peewee AA player against Peewee A players, now here in Quebec the gap is huge.

He may not be all that good, I understand he just carried a team to an unlikely victory playing a year up against top players, but the gap between top players at the age is huge.

To me I see a Peewee AA caliber player, probably the top player on the team. He's no prodigy, but hes dam good. I think it's premature, and he's overyhyped.


Right now, his skating is great, he's got great hockey sense, I mean this is advanced stuff that he's doing, he sees the play well, he sees the ice very well, smart with the puck. Great anticipation. His stickhandling is great, I'd say its a Bantam AA level.

His shot isnt great, I mean it's average, my cousin played peewee A last year and he can rip it better then half of the kid in double letters.

He's got good accuracy, but the wrist and slap shots are average/slightly above for a peewee level, AA wise.

Also it's highlights of him that I'm seeing so yeah. 

I think he should be playing U15 in Norway that's like 2 years up. From what he's playing now.

He needs a better level of competition, it's a matter of time before he moves to Sweden.


Great player no doubt, but I'd take a wait and see approach. But he's a skilled 11 year old but I think it's early to start hyping him.


----------



## Latex*

Lol some of you should really just relax a little. Maybe he's just playing for fun while some of you are making throughout analysis on a 11yo kids play.

"average wristshot for his age" yeah :


----------



## BLBarmada

LatexiKledjut said:


> Lol some of you should really just relax a little. Maybe he's just playing for fun while some of you are making throughout analysis on a 11yo kids play.
> 
> "average wristshot for his age" yeah :




Calm down down buddy, and yes it average, please over here on AA half the kids can shoot like that, the other half better.

I'm mean how many people are touting him ? Look at what happened to Freddy adu.


----------



## Latex*

BLBarmada said:


> Calm down down buddy, and yes it average, please over here on AA half the kids can shoot like that, the other half better.
> 
> I'm mean how many people are touting him ? Look at what happened to Freddy adu.




I think you missed the main point of my post...

The kid is probably just having fun, not going for an NHL career and thinking what he should devolope in his game.


----------



## BLBarmada

LatexiKledjut said:


> I think you missed the main point of my post...
> 
> The kid is probably just having fun, not going for an NHL career and thinking what he should devolope in his game.




You missed my point, I said it's early to classify him as a potential NHLer, however I simply wrote what I saw, you took the shot part to heart, idk y.

If in 3 years he's playing a year up and dominating, then I think it's time to give him high praise.

And that's directed at everyone.

And yes I see your point, of course he's not worried about that right now, but it's great to see he's having fun. And he is very unselfish.


----------



## mikko1995

BLBarmada said:


> Someone's going to rip into me for this but:
> 
> 
> He's good, by far better then everyone else in his age group. Highway miles against.
> 
> Ex: Peewee AA player against Peewee A players, now here in Quebec the gap is huge.
> 
> He may not be all that good, I understand he just carried a team to an unlikely victory playing a year up against top players, but the gap between top players at the age is huge.
> 
> To me I see a Peewee AA caliber player, probably the top player on the team. He's no prodigy, but hes dam good. I think it's premature, and he's overyhyped.
> 
> 
> Right now, his skating is great, he's got great hockey sense, I mean this is advanced stuff that he's doing, he sees the play well, he sees the ice very well, smart with the puck. Great anticipation. His stickhandling is great, I'd say its a Bantam AA level.
> 
> His shot isnt great, I mean it's average, my cousin played peewee A last year and he can rip it better then half of the kid in double letters.
> 
> He's got good accuracy, but the wrist and slap shots are average/slightly above for a peewee level, AA wise.
> 
> Also it's highlights of him that I'm seeing so yeah.
> 
> *I think he should be playing U15 in Norway that's like 2 years up. From what he's playing now.*
> 
> He needs a better level of competition, it's a matter of time before he moves to Sweden.
> 
> 
> Great player no doubt, but I'd take a wait and see approach. But he's a skilled 11 year old but I think it's early to start hyping him.




I see your point, but lets face it, he would get killed against four year older guys, maybe he could hang on there skill wise, but the physical maturity of a 11-year-old and a 14-15-year-old is HUGE. How tall is he? 5'3''? I would guess he would play against some guys who are over 6-feet tall, if one of them hit him, it wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## chaosrevolver

mikko1995 said:


> I see your point, but lets face it, he would get killed against four year older guys, maybe he could hang on there skill wise, but the physical maturity of a 11-year-old and a 14-15-year-old is HUGE. How tall is he? 5'3''? I would guess he would play against some guys who are over 6-feet tall, if one of them hit him, it wouldn't be pretty.



^ This. That is just insane to throw him up against kids who are that much older and bigger.


----------



## BLBarmada

Do they play contact at that age over there ?

And is their game that physical ?

Over here yes definitely he would get crushed without a doubt. U-14 he could handle, but at the very least he need to play in a better league against better competition if he's going to get better.


----------



## SidGenoMario

I hope he makes it to the NHL just for the idea of yearly highlight reels since the age of 8. That's probably never been done before in sports.


----------



## Mathradio

babyshamble said:


> Sweden hockey Trophy is the biggest kids tournament in Europe. He played with kids 1 year older than him and ended up on the all-star team. His team was ranked at number 21 in the tournament.
> 
> So far so good. Hope he keeps it up




Hopefully he will be on the Norwegian U13 team for the Pee-Wee Worlds in Quebec City...


----------



## Tiranis

BLBarmada said:


> Do they play contact at that age over there ?
> 
> And is their game that physical ?
> 
> Over here yes definitely he would get crushed without a doubt. U-14 he could handle, but at the very least he need to play in a better league against better competition if he's going to get better.




He gets to regularly play against top U13 teams in Sweden, Finland, etc. Short of moving to Canada, how exactly is he going to get better competition than that? Yes, he could be on a better team, but he is playing against those better teams right now.


----------



## BLBarmada

Tiranis said:


> He gets to regularly play against top U13 teams in Sweden, Finland, etc. Short of moving to Canada, how exactly is he going to get better competition than that? Yes, he could be on a better team, but he is playing against those better teams right now.





Define that, a few tournis every year doesn't count.


----------



## Tiranis

BLBarmada said:


> Define that, a few tournis every year doesn't count.




From what I can tell from their website they play at least one major tournament a month and these are usually anywhere from 4 to 10 games long. As has been posted, he was named to the All-Star Team at the biggest tournament for the U13s in Europe — claiming that he's nothing special is ridiculous.

And, seriously, if Kopitar could develop playing in Slovenia then I'm sure this kid can do it in Norway.


----------



## babyshamble

BLBarmada said:


> Define that, a few tournis every year doesn't count.





His team will play in 4 international tournaments already before christmas this year. And these are Elite-tournaments in Scandinavia. This is in addition to the regular league schedule. 

I don`t think it there are any U-13 program in scandinavia that is that much better than this.

In addition to his regular team he also gets to play for this Norwegian selects team. Not many 11-year old european hockeyplayers get to play that many games against top international competition. 

I think he should at least wait until he is 15 to even consider going to Sweden or anywhere else to play.


----------



## BLBarmada

Okay, then in this case this is great for his development, I didn't know he was playing that many games against top tier teams.


To the nothing special OP, Sid Crosby played Midget AAA at 13 if IIRC, and John Tavares was in the OHL at 15.

Ones the best player in the world, the other a future star. Too young to tell how good he will be.


But this is a great sign for norweigian hockey, but he may be a player who's game won't translate to the next level, plenty of people dominate one level, and quite a few play up a year and then dont pan out.


Time will tell just how good he really his, I would like to see him play live, not just highlights.


----------



## flamebird

a long shot but does his team keep a stat sheet? kids numbers are probably outta this world


----------



## Dutch Dreams

Wow. This kid is way too young to be judged. Tons of kids look good at such an early age, in all sports, but then can't make that jump later on.


----------



## Latex*

SidGenoMario said:


> I hope he makes it to the NHL just for the idea of yearly highlight reels since the age of 8. That's probably never been done before in sports.






Ok, maybe not released every year, but I find this Omark Footage to be pretty neat.

He doesn't look to be any better than Mathias at that age at lelast.


----------



## chaosrevolver

flamebird said:


> a long shot but does his team keep a stat sheet? kids numbers are probably outta this world




http://www.dobberhockey.com/index.p...icle&id=3260:meet-mep&catid=16:bugg&Itemid=97

An article done on him.



> During the 2008-09 season, when he was just eight years old, Pettersen recorded an astounding 152 goals and 249 points in just 65 contests. The next season would see him net 113 goals and 190 points in fifty games. Thus far this year, he has 61 goals in just 21 appearances.
> 
> Pettersenâ€™s scoring rampages are not just coming against those from his corner of the hockey world; in a U12 tournament earlier this month that featured talent from such elite hockey schools such as FÃ¤rjestad in Sweden, the youngster netted twelve goals and fifteen points in six games to finish first and second in each category, respectively.


----------



## chaosrevolver

LatexiKledjut said:


> Ok, maybe not released every year, but I find this Omark Footage to be pretty neat.
> 
> He doesn't look to be any better than Mathias at that age at lelast.



How old is he? 6?


----------



## Latex*

chaosrevolver said:


> How old is he? 6?




Don't know to be honest.


But why the hell has his father removed the vids from YouTube in which Mathias Emilio is like 6 yo?


----------



## Latex*

A new vid of him uploaded yesterday.


----------



## JAS 39 Gripen

I've been showing some of my friends (who played pee we with guys like Josefsson, Kruger and MÃ¶ller) his vids and they all say that Emilio is miles better at the same age.


----------



## Botta

Jack DiBiase said:


> My guess is that he is playing against kids older than him.
> 
> In the video, he is playing in Sweden, but the ending says Lorenskog Hockey, which is a Norwegean team.




Of course this is not in Norway.Look at the stands.They are way too fancy to be in Norway.Most rinks where the elite leauge play in Norway is in what the rest of the hockey world would call practise rinks.This s a country where people are supposed to either ski or ski or ski in the winter.The politicians and the people that run athletics in Norway are not particularly interested in hockey.


----------



## chaosrevolver

LatexiKledjut said:


> Don't know to be honest.
> 
> 
> But why the hell has his father removed the vids from YouTube in which Mathias Emilio is like 6 yo?



Good question.

Well..if Omark is lets say..6 in that..MEP is 10x better than he was at the same age. But..unfortunately we don't know how old Omark was..


----------



## Rille

chaosrevolver said:


> Good question.
> 
> Well..if Omark is lets say..6 in that..MEP is 10x better than he was at the same age. But..unfortunately we don't know how old Omark was..




Omark wasnt so good as kid/junior. When I played against he was good but nothing special and he was not appointed to TVpucken which is a tournament where you select the best players from 25 different regions into 25 differnt teams. Hw was also only reserve to LuleÃ¥ Hockeys high school program but was lucky when somebody turned down his offer.


----------



## JFA87-66-99

Any updates on this kid? How did he do this season and did he play in any big tournaments or anything?


----------



## ChemiseBleuHonnete

BLBarmada said:


> Someone's going to rip into me for this but:
> 
> 
> He's good, by far better then everyone else in his age group. Highway miles against.
> 
> Ex: Peewee AA player against Peewee A players, now here in Quebec the gap is huge.
> 
> He may not be all that good, I understand he just carried a team to an unlikely victory playing a year up against top players, but the gap between top players at the age is huge.
> 
> To me I see a Peewee AA caliber player, probably the top player on the team. He's no prodigy, but hes dam good. I think it's premature, and he's overyhyped.
> 
> 
> Right now, his skating is great, he's got great hockey sense, I mean this is advanced stuff that he's doing, he sees the play well, he sees the ice very well, smart with the puck. Great anticipation. His stickhandling is great, I'd say its a Bantam AA level.
> 
> His shot isnt great, I mean it's average, my cousin played peewee A last year and he can rip it better then half of the kid in double letters.
> 
> He's got good accuracy, but the wrist and slap shots are average/slightly above for a peewee level, AA wise.
> 
> Also it's highlights of him that I'm seeing so yeah.
> 
> I think he should be playing U15 in Norway that's like 2 years up. From what he's playing now.
> 
> He needs a better level of competition, it's a matter of time before he moves to Sweden.
> 
> 
> Great player no doubt, but I'd take a wait and see approach. But he's a skilled 11 year old but I think it's early to start hyping him.




WTF was that dude, the kid is 11 yo. Let him play and have fun and WTF is that with scouting his skills like he's a player you're going to draft next year. Also, you only saw a couple of highlights.


----------



## BLBarmada

franchise player said:


> WTF was that dude, the kid is 11 yo. Let him play and have fun and WTF is that with scouting his skills like he's a player you're going to draft next year. Also, you only saw a couple of highlights.




You know ripping on someone's post is considered attacking....

Calm the **** down bro..
I don't hate on the kid... I just think its early....

I've seen all his fathers YouTube videos of him dating back to December, anything new I've missed.

I coach his age group here in Quebec... That's my opinion of him...

I have them for all for my players... It's called knowing strenghs and weaknesses..


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Yay old thread bump!

Looks like Emilio has an American counterpart who looks a million times better:



A lot of people crack jokes about Emilio-Petersen, myself included, but this kids skating is simply incredible. I can name at least 10 guys in the QMJHL who this 8 year old skates better than


----------



## Noori

I love the comment from the above video:



> that awkward moment when you realize your wife cheated on you with Pavel Datsyuk


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

hahahaha ye that cracked me up. Looks like his father is cracking jokes in the comments too


----------



## Granlund2Pulkkinen*

Wait that is some legitimate talent there.

edit: but I feel like this talking about 7, 8, 9 year olds


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Granlund2Pulkkinen said:


> Wait that is some legitimate talent there.
> 
> edit: but I feel like this talking about 7, 8, 9 year olds




I wanna crack a joke about an hfboard member but it seems inappropriate. Just remember, his father put that up on youtube for people to watch it and talk about his kid lol

Granted I have no clue what the kids name is


----------



## leafsfreak12

http://www.cuponline.se/team.asp?cupid=1879&id=21824

Mathias scored 21 points (13 goals, 8 assists) in 5 games, during the Nordic Youth Trophy.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Wow this kid is unreal !!!! What age is he now ?


----------



## Leviathan

Would like to hear what a scout thinks of his game. Aka, can they see a strong overall game in addition to his immense offensive talent?

Also, I believe he is a '99, but dont know his age.


----------



## Patmac40

He seems to have pretty advanced hockey sense for his age in addition to the raw skill. Sure puts on quite a show out there.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

I'd chime in if I knew his age and what age group he plays with...

I've never seen a player dominate like that at a young age...

I'm no scout though.


----------



## The Saw Is the Law

He is propably totally pissed off about current CBA negotiations so he changes to soccer and becomes new Messi.


----------



## aigledefeu

Leviathan said:


> Would like to hear what a scout thinks of his game. Aka, can they see a strong overall game in addition to his immense offensive talent?
> 
> Also, I believe he is a '99, but dont know his age.




I think he is '00 but playing with '99, so he's probably 12 year old. Last year video on him was :
"Mathias Emilio Pettersen 2011
Mathias Emilio 11 years (U13/U14games)

So, if we're in 2012, he should be 12 yo


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

He's a Bantam level player...


----------



## Saucer

New video

Kid is tearing it up even more..unreal


----------



## Leviathan

Saucer said:


> New video
> 
> Kid is tearing it up even more..unreal
> 
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=WiAvZ0N9BfA




What an incredible player. Even if you take into consideration his weak competition, he is just an incredible skater and puck handler for his age.


----------



## Saucer

Also keep in mind that all of this is with players on and two years older..

I really hope he keeps it up. Would be good for norwegian hockey


----------



## Tiranis

Noticed that he's now passing more than he used to. Good to see as that was always going to be crucial as he gets older and the competition gets tougher.


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Too easy for him, this guy needs even older competition.

His skating is unreal


----------



## alko

ha, not a big surprise that he can score. The nets are sooo big in compare to goalies. 

Anyway, great player. But how will he live with this hype? Or later, in the really important years?


----------



## Hansen

He needs to come to Canada. Not only for the better competition...



but so he can play on a line with Ethan Lavallee


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

leafsfreak12 said:


> http://www.cuponline.se/team.asp?cupid=1879&id=21824
> 
> Mathias scored 21 points (13 goals, 8 assists) in 5 games, during the Nordic Youth Trophy.




I would have expected him to outscore everyone.


----------



## nanzenkills

This kid's skill level is amazing for a 12-year-old. His shot is getting better, too.


----------



## Pajicz

Hansen 36 said:


> He needs to come to Canada. Not only for the better competition...
> 
> 
> 
> but so he can play on a line with Ethan Lavallee




Someone has to make that happen.


----------



## The Perfect Human*

Looks like he's doing the same thing in Canada and Sweden that he was in Norway. He's really looking like a special talent with amazing hockey IQ. Hopefully he can mature physically as he moves into his teenage years he, it'll be instrumental for success at the next level with all the physicality.

Unbelievable talent, surely no "average shot for his age group" anymore.


----------



## FLYguy3911

Kid's got a sick backhand.


----------



## chaosrevolver

His awareness is off the charts. Some of the plays he makes I will never understand with that age group.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

This is ridiculous.... He's playing with older players and schooling them...

I've never seen this from any kid that age...

It's like him against 6 pylons out there.


----------



## Superpest

Unreal. Kid's actually passing now too.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Troy and Abed said:


> Unreal. Kid's actually passing now too.




His vision....

Has he gotten any offers from Swedish teams ?


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Shattuck St. Mary's has to get on this kid.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Adam Tilander said:


> Shattuck St. Mary's has to get on this kid.




He's a little young.. I think he'll end up in Modo or Frolunda..


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> He's a little young.. I think he'll end up in Modo or Frolunda..




Oscar Dansk was 13 when he came over to Shattuck St. Mary's


----------



## S E P H

I know he faces weaker competition, but how does his stats compare with Crosby at the same age?

Just some of the moves he's pulling out there are just ridiculous, I just hope he decides to play for Norway than switch and play for Sweden.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Adam Tilander said:


> Oscar Dansk was 13 when he came over to Shattuck St. Mary's




Really ?

Wow that's rough, shows commitment.


----------



## MrFunnyWobbl

Looking good.


----------



## chaosrevolver

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> This is ridiculous.... He's playing with older players and schooling them...
> 
> I've never seen this from any kid that age...
> 
> It's like him against 6 pylons out there.



And the amazing thing is he has schooled older kids from some of the biggest European powerhouses in the world.

As for the Norway/Sweden thing, I know he has played for Norway in the past but I did notice in the video a Sweden vs. Canada game. There is obviously a lot of time left to make that decision, but you have to wonder.


----------



## aigledefeu

Im not sure, but What I understand is that, right now, he play lots of tournaments against best sweden/finland/norway teams. He's 1 year underage I think (12 yo playing against 13 yo?) 

Well, I hope he will play in Sweden or NA...Norway really need a superstar! Could be really good to hockey in Norway


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

I'd imagine he ends up becoming Swedish, unless he leaves Europe for NA...

Maybe Notre Dame ?


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

S E P H said:


> I know he faces weaker competition, but how does his stats compare with Crosby at the same age?
> 
> Just some of the moves he's pulling out there are just ridiculous, I just hope he decides to play for Norway than switch and play for Sweden.




He's most likely not even in the same universe as Crosby was at that age.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> He's most likely not even in the same universe as Crosby was at that age.




Lets say he's MacKinnon then....


----------



## Unfriendly Ghost

2018 is going to be one helluva draft.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Lol whoa.... It's 6 years away... He might quit hockey.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> Lets say he's MacKinnon then....




Considering he's not outscoring everyone by a large margin in international competitions (Nordic Youth Tropy for example) I doubt it.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> Considering he's not outscoring everyone by a large margin in international competitions (Nordic Youth Tropy for example) I doubt it.




Just for comparisons sake...

Keep in mind he's playing a year up.

He's also playing against top teams, with the best players if that age group... Over a 2-3 country tournament...

Not sure if Nate had similar comp at that age.


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> Just for comparisons sake...
> 
> Keep in mind he's playing a year up.
> 
> He's also playing against top teams, with the best players if that age group... Over a 2-3 country tournament...
> 
> Not sure if Nate had similar comp at that age.




I doubt those are the top teams in Sweden, considering who's missing, nevertheless...
To me, Linus Skager (http://www.cuponline.se/statistics.asp?class_id=2688&sumstats=) had a more impressive tournament (notice he's playing for a 00-team). 
11 goals and 18 points while the 2nd guy on his team had 7 points.
I had never heard of the guy before and I will certainly not start hyping him now.


----------



## AwesomePanthers

Why on earth would he play for Sweden?


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

AwesomePanthers said:


> Why on earth would he play for Sweden?




Why would he play for Norway is more like it ?


To the OP perhaps the Mattias is more dominant ? And therefore his team scores more goals..


----------



## AwesomePanthers

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> Why would he play for Norway is more like it ?
> 
> 
> To the OP perhaps the Mattias is more dominant ? And therefore his team scores more goals..




Because he is norwegian?


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

AwesomePanthers said:


> Because he is norwegian?




Captain obvious much ?

If he had the option.... Which is a realistic possibly if he gets snapped up by a team like Frolunda or Modo.


----------



## scott99

Can't believe I'm first discovering this thread. How can you not love this kid, I can watch these videos over and over. What an incredible talent at such an early age. I hope he keeps playing and keeps progressing. My nephew is an 00, and all he does is sit around and play video games (maybe he's a video game prodigy lol). I have to show him this video, maybe he'll get motivated to do something other than video games. Emilio you rock, please keep it up, keep working hard, and maybe someday we'll see you at the WJHC's.


----------



## ForumNamePending

Talking about a pre-teen's NHL potential is rather crazy but I have to admit seeing this thread bumped a decade from now, whether it's because he is tearing up the NHL or even if 'only' because he developes into a good pro player in Europe, would be kinda neeto.



IHaveNoCreativity said:


> Captain obvious much ?
> 
> If he had the option.... Which is a realistic possibly if he gets snapped up by a team like Frolunda or Modo.




Still not sure how playing for a club team in Sweden would make him eligible to play for Sweden internationally. Unless you are suggesting he goes through the process of obtaining Swedish citizenship.


----------



## AwesomePanthers

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> Captain obvious much ?
> 
> If he had the option.... Which is a realistic possibly if he gets snapped up by a team like Frolunda or Modo.




Seriously?

This is what you wrote: "I'd imagine he ends ups Swedish"..

Read that sentence again, please..


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

CoolForumNamePending said:


> Talking about a pre-teen's NHL potential is rather crazy but I have to admit seeing this thread bumped a decade from now, whether it's because he is tearing up the NHL or even if 'only' because he developes into a good pro player in Europe, would be kinda neeto.
> 
> 
> 
> Still not sure how playing for a club team in Sweden would make him eligible to play for Sweden internationally. Unless you are suggesting he goes through the process of obtaining Swedish citizenship.



Well I can't say I'm assuming, but I think it's likely if he were to play for a top Swedish team.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

AwesomePanthers said:


> Seriously?
> 
> This is what you wrote: "I'd imagine he ends ups Swedish"..
> 
> Read that sentence again, please..



It's called a spelling error...

Get off your high horse..


----------



## alko

lets see, what will happen, when he find his first girlfriend... That messed up a lot of good players.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

alko said:


> lets see, what will happen, when he find his first girlfriend... That messed up a lot of good players.




I agree... Way too early.. My bad


----------



## dwanmaster*

New video posted a week ago


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

This is the second time I thought of this kid and his post got bumped this season lmao


----------



## aigledefeu

In 2018 the tittle of the thread will be Mathias Emilio Pettersen Part XII


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

agentremax said:


> In 2018 the tittle of the thread will be Mathias Emilio Pettersen Part XII




It's been 11 pages over 6 years now 


Any idea where he's playing now (or playing next season)?


----------



## aigledefeu

Adam Tilander said:


> It's been 11 pages over 6 years now
> 
> 
> Any idea where he's playing now (or playing next season)?




Acording to the video "Mathias Emilio Pettersen 2012" he play U14-U15

Once in the video it was written "Sweden 99 vs Pro hockey Canada World select bolzano" but I don't really know what it is...


----------



## Boats Ahoes

Original Post: 2006
Youtube video he posted: 2012


----------



## aigledefeu

Aquin001 on Ice said:


> Original Post: 2006
> Youtube video he posted: 2012




His father posted a video every october-november since 2006, Some got deleted from Youtube.


----------



## clefty

dwanmaster said:


> New video posted a week ago




Nothing I see in this video is really anything special.


----------



## Hardyvan123

Mod should probably merge this thread with next Swedish player to get over 1400 points.

Hf seems to be super obsessed about prospects at times, can't we wait until we see him do it at a level like U18's?


----------



## GuillaumeLetsundress*

just wanna post in this thread for the future ha, seems pretty cool! the kid looks pretty small definately better than most at his age. fun to keep track of


----------



## JFA87-66-99

this kid is talented. How old is he? and what are his stats like?


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

Betting this kid will not even get drafted


----------



## George Maharis

Adam Tilander said:


> This is the second time I thought of this kid and his post got bumped this season lmao




Wait.... why were you thinking of a kid this age? 

I'm not sure what I think of him. I won't deny that he's very skilled, he's a better hockey player than I am... but it worries me when I see a player that young rarely use his teammates.


----------



## Tiranis

clefty said:


> Nothing I see in this video is really anything special.




5 years removed from his draft year and he's playing against older competition (U14/U15, in a top European program). I would say he definitely looks promising at this stage but there's a long way to go.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

agentremax said:


> Acording to the video "Mathias Emilio Pettersen 2012" he play U14-U15
> 
> Once in the video it was written "Sweden 99 vs Pro hockey Canada World select bolzano" but I don't really know what it is...




The Pro Hockey part is probably reference to a sponsor (Pro Hockey Life the store) I know the Cole Harbour Bantam team is called "Pro Hockey Life Harbour Storm"



rey72335 said:


> Wait.... why were you thinking of a kid this age?




 ye that could of sounded weird. I was still in high school when I first heard about him because of his videos going viral in the hockey community.




I donno if people understand he's still only 11-12 years old lol


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

From a 2010 article:


> During the 2008-09 season, when he was just eight years old, Pettersen recorded an astounding 152 goals and 249 points in just 65 contests. The next season would see him net 113 goals and 190 points in fifty games. Thus far this year, he has 61 goals in just 21 appearances.




Kieran Brown 2001 Born

2012-13 - (U14 Stats) 18GP 53G 27A 80PTS (U12 Stats) 15GP 141G 23A 164PTS 
2011-12 - (U14 Stats) 15GP 22G 11A 33PTS (U12 Stats) 16GP 124G 6A 130PTS
2010-11 - (U14 Stats) 17GP 11G 9A 20PTS (U12 Stats) 16GP 84G 27A 111PTS
2009-10 - (U12 Stats) 13GP 73G 24A 102PTS
2008-09 - (U12 Stats) 16GP 31G 9A 40PTS

^^This kid playing 65-50 games would be putting up double/triple/quadruple the stats Mathis Emilio is putting up lol


----------



## ozo

Adam Tilander said:


> From a 2010 article:
> 
> 
> Kieran Brown 2001 Born
> 
> 2012-13 - (U14 Stats) 18GP 53G 27A 80PTS (U12 Stats) 15GP 141G 23A 164PTS
> 2011-12 - (U14 Stats) 15GP 22G 11A 33PTS (U12 Stats) 16GP 124G 6A 130PTS
> 2010-11 - (U14 Stats) 17GP 11G 9A 20PTS (U12 Stats) 16GP 84G 27A 111PTS
> 2009-10 - (U12 Stats) 13GP 73G 24A 102PTS
> 2008-09 - (U12 Stats) 16GP 31G 9A 40PTS



Tell me more about this beast. Who is he and where is he playing now?


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

ozo said:


> Tell me more about this beast. Who is he and where is he playing now?




http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=233990


----------



## The Noot

Adam Tilander said:


> From a 2010 article:
> 
> 
> Kieran Brown 2001 Born
> 
> 2012-13 - (U14 Stats) 18GP 53G 27A 80PTS (U12 Stats) *15GP 141G 23A 164PTS *
> 2011-12 - (U14 Stats) 15GP 22G 11A 33PTS (U12 Stats) *16GP 124G 6A 130PTS*
> 2010-11 - (U14 Stats) 17GP 11G 9A 20PTS (U12 Stats) *16GP 84G 27A 111PTS*
> 2009-10 - (U12 Stats) 13GP 73G 24A 102PTS
> 2008-09 - (U12 Stats) 16GP 31G 9A 40PTS
> 
> ^^This kid playing 65-50 games would be putting up double/triple/quadruple the stats Mathis Emilio is putting up lol




That's not even fair 

Such a puckhog


----------



## Mr Forever

He's the next Tony Hand


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

TheNeutrality said:


> That's not even fair
> 
> Such a puckhog




Not necessarily. Who's to say he hasn't set up another 200 potential goals but people couldn't finish


----------



## George Maharis

Adam Tilander said:


> Kieran Brown 2001 Born
> 
> 2012-13 - (U14 Stats) 18GP 53G 27A 80PTS
> 2012-13 - (U12 Stats) 15GP 141G 23A 164PTS
> 2011-12 - (U14 Stats) 15GP 22G 11A 33PTS
> 2011-12 - (U12 Stats) 16GP 124G 6A 130PTS
> 2010-11 - (U14 Stats) 17GP 11G 9A 20PTS
> 2010-11 - (U12 Stats) 16GP 84G 27A 111PTS
> 2009-10 - (U12 Stats) 13GP 73G 24A 102PTS
> 2008-09 - (U12 Stats) 16GP 31G 9A 40PTS
> 
> ^^This kid playing 65-50 games would be putting up double/triple/quadruple the stats Mathis Emilio is putting up lol




539 goals in 126 games.... yet only 136 assists. He averages 5.36ppg, and of that 4.28 is goals. So either his teammates always pass to him because they know he'll score, or he's a puck hog. I hope it's the former...

But anyways, those numbers are still ****ing insane.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

rey72335 said:


> 539 goals in 126 games.... yet only 136 assists. He averages 5.36ppg, and of that 4.28 is goals. So either his teammates always pass to him because they know he'll score, or he's a puck hog. I hope it's the former...
> 
> But anyways, those numbers are still ****ing insane.




Well if you look at the U16 team he played with last year:
http://www.eliteprospects.com/team.php?team=14244&year0=2012&status=stats

He was 4th in scoring on the team with 2 points in 16 games roflmao. (As a 10 year old playing U16)

The players on his team are clearly brutal. Meaning it's likely the area where he plays doesn't produce many good hockey players. Hopefully he moves somewhere with better hockey players to play with as he gets older


----------



## S E P H

He (Brown) REALLY needs to move to Sweden or Finland junior system when he is old enough.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

S E P H said:


> He (Brown) REALLY needs to move to Sweden or Finland junior system when he is old enough.




GB has a hockey school now as well. They play 60+ games and they're on the ice 4-5 times a week + off-ice training. It's actually a branch off a Canadian hockey school, Okanagan Hockey Academy. He'd be a perfect candidate for their program.

He'll be an interesting player to watch for a non-traditional market for sure


----------



## S E P H

Adam Tilander said:


> GB has a hockey school now as well. They play 60+ games and they're on the ice 4-5 times a week + off-ice training. It's actually a branch off a Canadian hockey school, Okanagan Hockey Academy. He'd be a perfect candidate for their program.
> 
> He'll be an interesting player to watch for a non-traditional market for sure




That is really interesting to know about hockey school, hope he definitely joins this or any other program that has a good development history. When is he eligible?

The only thing I hope is Pettersen plays for Norway and Brown for England.


E: Sorry I meant which NHL draft is he eligible for?


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

S E P H said:


> That is really interesting to know about hockey school, hope he definitely joins this or any other program that has a good development history. When is he eligable?
> 
> The only thing I hope is Pettersen plays for Norway and Brown for England.




There was an article where Kieran Brown was talking about how he has always said he wanted to represent England as a hockey player (Great Britain for International tournaments). He was at the Quebec peewee tournament with England this year and I'm sure he'll have plenty more chances to rep GB. 

Not sure when he's eligible for the hockey school. I don't know if his parents are even interested in sending him halfway across the country.


----------



## bigdirty

Mr Forever said:


> He's the next Tony Hand




The thing about Tony Hand is he probably would have been a very good NHL player.

According to Glen Sather, when Hand came to Oilers training camp, it was obvious to everyone from the organization that he was the most talented player on the ice, (aside from Gretzky)and he likely would've had a great NHL career if he had stuck around.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

So... where's he playing this season


----------



## Hansen

Adam Tilander said:


> So... where's he playing this season




Judging from his Eliteprospects page, probably Norway's Stjernen U18 again 

He should think about trying out for a SHL hockey school/farm team thing


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Hansen 36 said:


> Judging from his Eliteprospects page, probably Norway's Stjernen U18 again
> 
> He should think about trying out for a SHL hockey school/farm team thing




pretty sure that's a different kid. If I recall correctly Mathias EMILIO Pettersen is a '00 born?


----------



## Puhis

Adam Tilander said:


> pretty sure that's a different kid. If I recall correctly Mathias EMILIO Pettersen is a '00 born?




Yep, he's born in '00.

I remember hearing something about him going to the Canadian midget leagues, any possible confirmation for that?


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Puhis said:


> Yep, he's born in '00.
> 
> I remember hearing something about him going to the Canadian midget leagues, any possible confirmation for that?




Unless he's a Canadian citizen I'll quickly shoot that one down for ya. Unless you mean to a prep school which is very possible or maybe his parents are moving the entire family to Canada? Last bit seems unlikely.


----------



## zuuc

Looks like heÂ´s in Sweden 
http://www.cuponline.se/statistics.asp?class_id=3385&sumstats=


----------



## Brewster

His highlight reel is insane.


----------



## zuuc

*vid*

[Yt]yxvAgmeYzQw[/MEDIA]


----------



## aigledefeu

zuuc said:


> [Yt]yxvAgmeYzQw[/MEDIA]




hahah 1:56 he make def look stupid


----------



## Jacob

I like how he celebrates goals in drills.


----------



## Superpest

Jacob said:


> I like how he celebrates goals in drills.




I was thinking the same thing. 

So his parents overhype him by making these videos. The kid celebrates during practice and drills. 

Sounds like his teammates most love him


----------



## premadonna

He looks tiny, but I guess he is playing against much older competition, no?


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Kurt Russell Crowe said:


> He looks tiny, but I guess he is playing against much older competition, no?




I would hope so.



Guys pointing out that the kid celebrates during practice is priceless, that's kind of the norm these days guys...

I'm surprised he's still looking like a good hockey player as he gets older. For a while it was kind of a gag that ye he's some kid who was good at a young age but who knows if he'll be able to stay ahead as other kids catch up to him and it looks like he's still ahead of them. 

Seems like he's putting a lot of time and effort into his game so who cares if he's celebrating during a practice? Who's to say the goalies don't celebrate the few times they stop him  but ye when kids are overhyped from such a young age the way this kid was, it's easy for them to coast along as if they're always going to better than the rest without putting in any effort and typically those kids are quickly surpassed by the ones who are working hard at getting better. He's still a ways away yet but if he keeps working it looks like he has all the tools to make a career out of his skill set.


----------



## SBrisScout

Adam Tilander said:


> I would hope so.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys pointing out that the kid celebrates during practice is priceless, that's kind of the norm these days guys...
> 
> I'm surprised he's still looking like a good hockey player as he gets older. For a while it was kind of a gag that ye he's some kid who was good at a young age but who knows if he'll be able to stay ahead as other kids catch up to him and it looks like he's still ahead of them.
> 
> Seems like he's putting a lot of time and effort into his game so who cares if he's celebrating during a practice? Who's to say the goalies don't celebrate the few times they stop him  but ye when kids are overhyped from such a young age the way this kid was, it's easy for them to coast along as if they're always going to better than the rest without putting in any effort and typically those kids are quickly surpassed by the ones who are working hard at getting better. He's still a ways away yet but if he keeps working it looks like he has all the tools to make a career out of his skill set.





I agree on the celebration big, junior players and younger celebrate any cool goal that they score on practice. It makes practice more fun for them, and with a kid like Mathias its probably a way for him to not be bored at practice as well.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

SBrisScout said:


> I agree on the celebration big, junior players and younger celebrate any cool goal that they score on practice. It makes practice more fun for them, and with a kid like Mathias its probably a way for him to not be bored at practice as well.




Yep 

I'd be more concerned if he was fighting with teammates, ignoring coaches, etc.


----------



## KRM

Interesting, he's practising with HV71.


----------



## Unfriendly Ghost

Kurt Russell Crowe said:


> He looks tiny, but I guess he is playing against much older competition, no?



Gotta keep in mind that he's only 13. It's possible he hasn't hit any real growth spurts yet.


----------



## alko

KRM said:


> Interesting, he's practising with HV71.




senior team? If not, he is not so special.


----------



## jfb392

Adam Tilander said:


> Unless he's a Canadian citizen I'll quickly shoot that one down for ya. Unless you mean to a prep school which is very possible or maybe his parents are moving the entire family to Canada? Last bit seems unlikely.



You don't have to be a Canadian citizen to play in Canadian minor hockey.
Some levels enforce it, like QuÃ©bec Midget AAA, but there are plenty of other options.
The GTHL is the most common landing spot for imports and usually has a few every year from both Europe and the US.
European players that manage to meet residency requirements can even enter the CHL regional drafts at 16 rather than waiting until they're 17 and going through the Import Draft.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

jfb392 said:


> You don't have to be a Canadian citizen to play in Canadian minor hockey.
> Some levels enforce it, like QuÃ©bec Midget AAA, but there are plenty of other options.
> The GTHL is the most common landing spot for imports and usually has a few every year from both Europe and the US.
> European players that manage to meet residency requirements can even enter the CHL regional drafts at 16 rather than waiting until they're 17 and going through the Import Draft.





I said "or maybe his parents are moving the entire family to Canada"

You need to send at least a minimum of 1 parent who lives with you and works in the area, or have a legal guardian.

It's not impossible but it's not likely. The kid has Sweden right there, that's a better option than Canada IMO


----------



## SKS

I've heard a rumor that he has been offered a spot at Shattuck-St Mary and they are intent on making the move.


----------



## Fonzieleaf

He has a very impressive skill set a very young age. Has great hands, vision, and is a goal scoring machine at 13 years old. That being said, he really has to get out of Norway. Norway is terrible at hockey compared to say Sweden and Finland. I'm anxious to see how he would fair against kids in those countries.


----------



## BPilgrim

Actually he will be playing against swedish teams already this weekend. His team LÃ¶renskog will be in a cup with 11 swedish teams in LinkÃ¶ping called Folke Filbyter cup: http://www.cuponline.se/information.asp?cupid=4777

Most of the other players are born 99. Some of the games will be broadcasted by LiveArena.


----------



## Fonzieleaf

It would be cool to see him in the world juniors 4-5 years. That is if Norway makes it to the main division


----------



## S E P H

SKS said:


> I've heard a rumor that he has been offered a spot at Shattuck-St Mary and they are intent on making the move.



That would be a great move for him, lets hope the rumours have some smoke to it. 



Fonzieleaf said:


> He has a very impressive skill set a very young age. Has great hands, vision, and is a goal scoring machine at 13 years old. That being said, he really has to get out of Norway. Norway is terrible at hockey compared to say Sweden and Finland. I'm anxious to see how he would fair against kids in those countries.



Terrible is too strong of a word, Norway has some decent players and are further along the development track than a number of other European countries.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Fonzieleaf said:


> It would be cool to see him in the world juniors 4-5 years. That is if Norway makes it to the main division




They have streams for lower divisions, you just have to make an effort.


----------



## SimplySensational

Reminds me of Rocco Grimaldi at the same age.


----------



## KRM

3 goals, 3 assist through 5 games against swedish teams.


----------



## JetsHomer

KRM said:


> 3 goals, 3 assist through 5 games against swedish teams.



What league is he currently playing in?


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Flying High said:


> What league is he currently playing in?




this

if there's a link somewhere out there to his stats it'd be appreciated if anyone shared


----------



## KRM

U15 cup hosted by LinkÃ¶ping. 

http://www.cuponline.se/information.asp?cupid=4777


----------



## aigledefeu

KRM said:


> U15 cup hosted by LinkÃ¶ping.
> 
> http://www.cuponline.se/information.asp?cupid=4777




Stats from the site:

Total Points Leaders Show 
RK Name Team Goal Ass Points 
1 Lukas Elvenes RÃ¶gle 12 3 15
2 Linus Skager Forshaga 4 10 14
3 Hugo Leufvenius DjurgÃ¥rden 8 4 12
4 Erik BrÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m HV71 4 7 11
5 Mikael Hedlund FÃ¤rjestad BK 6 3 9
6 Mathias Emilio Pettersen LÃ¶renskog 3 6 9

He's 9pts in 7 Gp I think, 6nd of the tournament, not bad.


----------



## AwesomePanthers

agentremax said:


> Stats from the site:
> 
> Total Points Leaders Show
> RK Name Team Goal Ass Points
> 1 Lukas Elvenes RÃ¶gle 12 3 15
> 2 Linus Skager Forshaga 4 10 14
> 3 Hugo Leufvenius DjurgÃ¥rden 8 4 12
> 4 Erik BrÃ¤nnstrÃ¶m HV71 4 7 11
> 5 Mikael Hedlund FÃ¤rjestad BK 6 3 9
> 6 Mathias Emilio Pettersen LÃ¶renskog 3 6 9
> 
> He's 9pts in 7 Gp I think, 6nd of the tournament, not bad.




And his team has 1 win, 1 tie and 4 losses. Pretty good, and compared to the other teams it looks like they have a pretty thin squad.


----------



## BPilgrim

AwesomePanthers said:


> And his team has 1 win, 1 tie and 4 losses. Pretty good, and compared to the other teams it looks like they have a pretty thin squad.




I saw him in that one game they won and he did stand out but he was not spectacular. Actually I liked his teammate Kristian RÃ¶ykÃ¥s Marthinsen equally much. And regarding the tournament in general there actually was a player born 00 who outscored him (Linus Skager, Forshaga). 

Emilio Pettersen seemed to be a very smart player, and even though he's pretty small he had a great shot. Will be interesting to see if he will stay in Norway this season or move abroad.


----------



## zuuc

I have seen Emilio a lot of games and this year heÂ´s way of better than all the best 99Â´s in sweden.

Nordic Youth trophy 99
http://www.cuponline.se/statistics.asp?class_id=3385&sumstats=

http://www.cuponline.se/statistics.asp?cupid=4821

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4SsAy9jLX8


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Is there any links to his stats with his Norway team though?

I see he's playing with LÃ¸renskog U16 & U15 ('99 & '98):

With the '98s:
http://www.lik.no/98/kampreferater/lørenskog-ski

With the '99s:
http://www.lik.no/99/spillere (#20)


----------



## DoubleDouble*

EMILIO!!!


----------



## S E P H

How old is Mathias now and what is the age group of the tournament he is currently playing in?


----------



## aigledefeu

I think he's '00 born and play against '99...so he must be 13 and play against 14. He also play with '98 in norway http://www.lik.no/98


----------



## Fonzieleaf

He finally has his own page on elite prospects because of the tournament


----------



## Franck

I wonder how many years his parents and he will wait before he moves to Sweden. At some point a talent like him needs to leave the small pond and go somewhere more challenging.


----------



## Wizeman*

All I know is that we are definitely tanking in 2018


----------



## MCDAVIDISH

As an Oiler fan I'm excited for 2018.


----------



## zuuc

http://www.cuponline.se/statistics.asp?class_id=3385&sumstats=


----------



## zuuc

http://www.thescoutingnews.com/inde...:mathias-emilio&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=54


Selects Spring hockey
Allstar team in Naps
http://www.legacyglobalsports.com/page/show/754788-naps-all-star-teams


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

zuuc said:


> http://www.cuponline.se/statistics.asp?class_id=3385&sumstats=




been posted probably 3 times now




zuuc said:


> http://www.thescoutingnews.com/inde...:mathias-emilio&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=54
> 
> 
> Selects Spring hockey
> Allstar team in Naps
> http://www.legacyglobalsports.com/page/show/754788-naps-all-star-teams




He was on the all-star team with Ethan Lavallee, that 6'6" 13 year old lol


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

I think his dad has managed to create one of the biggest hype trains of all time


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

bottomofthefoodchain said:


> I think his dad has managed to create one of the biggest hype trains of all time




I don't know how many people are buying into any hype  it's mostly people checking in on his progress to see if the youtube gimmick turns into a real prospect.


----------



## scoutman1

Adam Tilander said:


> I don't know how many people are buying into any hype  it's mostly people checking in on his progress to see if the youtube gimmick turns into a real prospect.




i am still out on his case until i see him play because he is playing in Norway which is not the capital of tough competition for him to play against....BUT he was on the all star team for his age group in the NAPS tournament which is a pretty major tournament which i go to but i never saw him play there, i will be looking out for him next year though.


----------



## scoutman1

Adam Tilander said:


> been posted probably 3 times now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was on the all-star team with Ethan Lavallee, that 6'6" 13 year old lol




the Lavallee kid is on interesting kid....i saw him at the NAPS and for his team Nickle City...the kid is BIG at 6'06/202 he is very physical, strong and good skills, he is the type of player IMO who is a future wild card, he could be one of the best players in the world for his age OR he could be getting by due to his size and some skill....I personally hope he is one of the best so i rank him as just that till other wise.....the kid does have great size now that an NHL player would die for lol and he is actually very skilled and great using his size....this kid has the mean streak, size and skill to keep dominating, he could very well be amazing in the future...lbut if he gets too big since he is 6'6 now and could go to 6'09 to 7'00 if he gets to 7'00 makes you wonder if there is such thing as too big.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

scoutman1 said:


> the Lavallee kid is on interesting kid....i saw him at the NAPS and for his team Nickle City...the kid is BIG at 6'06/202 he is very physical, strong and good skills, he is the type of player IMO who is a future wild card, he could be one of the best players in the world for his age OR he could be getting by due to his size and some skill....I personally hope he is one of the best so i rank him as just that till other wise.....the kid does have great size now that an NHL player would die for lol and he is actually very skilled and great using his size....this kid has the mean streak, size and skill to keep dominating, he could very well be amazing in the future...lbut if he gets too big since he is 6'6 now and could go to 6'09 to 7'00 if he gets to 7'00 makes you wonder if there is such thing as too big.




If he sprouts to 6'9"-7'00" and he's still athletic, he'll be a crazy defensive D-man  Donno why they're keeping him on fwd, I'm sure he's going to get out skated for the next few years unless he's more athletic than the last video I saw, very possibly could be.

He already has an enforcer job locked down worst case scenario


----------



## scoutman1

Adam Tilander said:


> If he sprouts to 6'9"-7'00" and he's still athletic, he'll be a crazy defensive D-man  Donno why they're keeping him on fwd, I'm sure he's going to get out skated for the next few years unless he's more athletic than the last video I saw, very possibly could be.
> 
> He already has an enforcer job locked down worst case scenario




lol your right on that....right now last i saw him he was amazing on offense and his skating is improving.


----------



## aigledefeu

There is a video of his team (he's #20)

http://www.lik.no/99/nyheter/knuser-vif-på-jordal-med-6-3-og-gutta-tar-over-tabelltoppen


----------



## Viking78

Mathias Emilio Pettersen is going to the US this summer to play for South Kent school in Connecticut.Shattuck St.Mary,s wanted him to but lost to them.Here,s an article about him in a newspaper.It,s in norwegian so you have to use google translate.http://www.nettavisen.no/sport/vint...s-(13)-er-et-sensasjonelt-talent/5164419.html


----------



## alko

Viking78 said:


> Mathias Emilio Pettersen is going to the US this summer to play for South Kent school in Connecticut.Shattuck St.Mary,s wanted him to but lost to them.Here,s an article about him in a newspaper.It,s in norwegian so you have to use google translate.http://www.nettavisen.no/sport/vint...s-(13)-er-et-sensasjonelt-talent/5164419.html




Soo dear US ice hockey fans. Say us something about this school.
And welcome on board, Mr. "Father of Mathias Emilio Pettersen".


----------



## Viking78

alko said:


> Soo dear US ice hockey fans. Say us something about this school.
> And welcome on board, Mr. "Father of Mathias Emilio Pettersen".




Hehe,sorry but im not the "Father of Mathias Emilio Pettersen"Just a avid hockeyfan from NorwayHere is the link for the school:http://southkentschool.org/


----------



## Franck

alko said:


> Soo dear US ice hockey fans. Say us something about this school.
> And welcome on board, Mr. "Father of Mathias Emilio Pettersen".




Looking at their wikipedia page, it seems like basketball is their speciality.


----------



## Zaddy

Not that I know anything about US schools but I'm surprised he turned down Shattuck-St. Marys if they actually wanted him. Also seems pretty early to make such a big step. 13 years old and moving across the atlantic seems a bit steep. Would probably be better for him to go to Sweden instead, but it's his choice. Will be interesting to see how it pans out.


----------



## AJ Thelen

5255 said:


> Not that I know anything about US schools but I'm surprised he turned down Shattuck-St. Marys if they actually wanted him. Also seems pretty early to make such a big step. 13 years old and moving across the atlantic seems a bit steep. *Would probably be better for him to go to Sweden instead, but it's his choice.* Will be interesting to see how it pans out.




Easy for you to say when your Sweedish.


----------



## Dosing

SphinX said:


> Easy for you to say when your Sweedish.




Cmon we dont bite 

But there are teams and hockeyschools which focuses alot on individual developing where he would probably fit well.


----------



## Zaddy

SphinX said:


> Easy for you to say when your Sweedish.




It has nothing to do with me being swedish. I just think it's easier for him to move somewhere close when he's that young. Closer to home, pretty much same culture and language. Aside from all that Sweden is as good of a place as any to develop.


----------



## nanzenkills

Viking78 said:


> Mathias Emilio Pettersen is going to the US this summer to play for South Kent school in Connecticut.Shattuck St.Mary,s wanted him to but lost to them.Here,s an article about him in a newspaper.It,s in norwegian so you have to use google translate.http://www.nettavisen.no/sport/vint...s-(13)-er-et-sensasjonelt-talent/5164419.html




I'm really surprised that they would choose South Kent over Shattuck St. Mary's if they were indeed given the choice. I don't know much about South Kent, but according to their Wikipedia page, their most notable hockey alumnus is Shayne Gostisbehere, who is a solid prospect but has yet to establish himself as an NHLer. Shattuck has a lot of recognizable hockey names to their credit (Ryan Malone, Jack Johnson, Kyle Okposo just a few off the top of my head) even if you take away the superstar level talents that have gone through there.

EDIT: Added NHL regulars to examples of SSM Alumni


----------



## Viking78

nanzenkills said:


> I'm really surprised that they would choose South Kent over Shattuck St. Mary's if they were indeed given the choice. I don't know much about South Kent, but according to their Wikipedia page, their most notable hockey alumnus is Shayne Gostisbehere, who is a solid prospect but has yet to establish himself as an NHLer. Shattuck has a lot of recognizable hockey names to their credit (Cammarata, McCoshen just two off the top of my head) even if you take away the superstar level talents that have gone through there.




Mathias and his parents visited the school last year and was impressed of what they saw.Also South Kent is more easy to get to from Norway if they wanna visit him,direct plane from Oslo to New York.Shattuck st.mary,s in Minnesota is bit far away.The kid has not turned 14 yet and is coming to a new country and away from his familiar surroundings.I don,t know that for sure but i would guess that was taken in considiration.


----------



## GuillaumeLetsundress*

nanzenkills said:


> I'm really surprised that they would choose South Kent over Shattuck St. Mary's if they were indeed given the choice. I don't know much about South Kent, but according to their Wikipedia page, their most notable hockey alumnus is Shayne Gostisbehere, who is a solid prospect but has yet to establish himself as an NHLer. Shattuck has a lot of recognizable hockey names to their credit (Ryan Malone, Jack Johnson, Kyle Okposo just a few off the top of my head) even if you take away the superstar level talents that have gone through there.
> 
> EDIT: Added NHL regulars to examples of SSM Alumni




Crosby? Mackinnon? lol

list goes on, surprising decision though... must be some other reasons


----------



## SidGenoMario

You can just admit that you're his dad, there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Viking78

SidGenoMario said:


> You can just admit that you're his dad, there's nothing wrong with that.




Well if i did that i would be lying.I actually live over 80 miles away from Oslo were he lives.


----------



## nanzenkills

Viking78 said:


> Mathias and his parents visited the school last year and was impressed of what they saw.Also South Kent is more easy to get to from Norway if they wanna visit him,direct plane from Oslo to New York.Shattuck st.mary,s in Minnesota is bit far away.The kid has not turned 14 yet and is coming to a new country and away from his familiar surroundings.I don,t know that for sure but i would guess that was taken in considiration.




Hopefully it all works out for the kid. I've been watching his YouTube videos since he was 8, it'd be really cool to see him someday make it to the NHL.


----------



## nanzenkills

GuillaumeLetsundress said:


> Crosby? Mackinnon? lol
> 
> list goes on, surprising decision though... must be some other reasons




Yeah, those were the really obvious ones that I intentionally didn't mention, since they are superstar-level talents who likely would have succeeded whereever they went. Also didn't mention Jonathan Toews or Zach Parise for the same reason.


----------



## Viking78

nanzenkills said:


> Hopefully it all works out for the kid. I've been watching his YouTube videos since he was 8, it'd be really cool to see him someday make it to the NHL.




Yeah,me to.Hopefully he will be the first norwegian ever taken in the first round some day.The 2018 draft i belive it is.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Not a horrible school. It wouldn't be my 1st, 2nd, or 10th choice. I question whether or not it's true that they passed on Shattuck for South Kent lol if travel is really the reason it doesn't make sense since... there are airports in Minnesota too.

It could simply be used as a stepping stone to another junior league after a season anyway.


----------



## Viking78

Adam Tilander said:


> Not a horrible school. It wouldn't be my 1st, 2nd, or 10th choice. I question whether or not it's true that they passed on Shattuck for South Kent lol if travel is really the reason it doesn't make sense since... there are airports in Minnesota too.
> 
> It could simply be used as a stepping stone to another junior league after a season anyway.




As i mentioned erlier,i don't know for shure the reason why he choosed that school.It was just a thought that it might be more "easy"to get back and forward between Norway and USA.Or it might just be that he was very impressed with the school.Anyway,i'm looking forward to follow his progress "over there"


----------



## Old Norse Hockey

Correct me if I’m wrong but is this player (currently playing midget): http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=169236 in Shattuck St. Mary's school the same school you guys are taking about? Or are this school another one?

I don’t have that kind of knowledge about American schools... anyone know?


----------



## nanzenkills

Old Norse Hockey said:


> Correct me if Iâ€™m wrong but is this player (currently playing midget): http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=169236 in Shattuck St. Mary's school the same school you guys are taking about? Or are this school another one?
> 
> I donâ€™t have that kind of knowledge about American schools... anyone know?




Yes, that is the school. I went on SSM's website and double-checked Weberg's name on the roster as well.


----------



## nanzenkills

Viking78 said:


> As i mentioned erlier,i don't know for shure the reason why he choosed that school.It was just a thought that it might be more "easy"to get back and forward between Norway and USA.Or it might just be that he was very impressed with the school.Anyway,i'm looking forward to follow his progress "over there"




Please keep us updated in this thread if you can.


----------



## Paxon

Old Norse Hockey said:


> Correct me if Iâ€™m wrong but is this player (currently playing midget): http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=169236 in Shattuck St. Mary's school the same school you guys are taking about? Or are this school another one?
> 
> I donâ€™t have that kind of knowledge about American schools... anyone know?




Yes sir, it is the same school. It's the most famous prep school [edit: _for hockey_] in the USA. Many NHLers have gone through there, including Sidney Crosby.


----------



## Viking78

nanzenkills said:


> Please keep us updated in this thread if you can.




I will


----------



## KRM

Well I'm bummed. Was hoping to see him in FrÃ¶lunda, HV, or somewhere close. Can't think of many Europeans leaving this early to go on and find a successful path to the NHL.


----------



## jfb392

nanzenkills said:


> I'm really surprised that they would choose South Kent over Shattuck St. Mary's if they were indeed given the choice. I don't know much about South Kent, but according to their Wikipedia page, their most notable hockey alumnus is Shayne Gostisbehere, who is a solid prospect but has yet to establish himself as an NHLer. Shattuck has a lot of recognizable hockey names to their credit (Ryan Malone, Jack Johnson, Kyle Okposo just a few off the top of my head) even if you take away the superstar level talents that have gone through there.
> 
> EDIT: Added NHL regulars to examples of SSM Alumni



Gostisbehere attended the school before they began their new Selects Academy program in 2011-12 in affiliation with Selects Hockey, one of the most well known spring hockey programs out there.
They play against both prep schools and AAA teams in exhibition games and tournaments and also play in the newly formed USPHL, so the schedule is similar to what Shattuck provides.
They had a kid drafted last season (Anthony Florentino) and could possibly have one drafted this year (Karl El-Mir).

Here's an article on the program.


----------



## Valdemar

Be careful judging South Kent on past deeds. It seems the cooperation with Selects Hockey Program has elevated the strength of their teams considerably.

I have been following the school a little since one of the best 1998 born Danish prospects moved there this summer, and is playing on the U16 team.

Selects Academy SKS U16 has a perfect record in USPHL until now with 28 victories in as many games. 

If you include the tournament games they have played they are 56-4-4 for the season.

According to MY Hockey Rankings the U16 team is no. 10 in the 2013-14 USA Midget 16U - Tier 1 Rankings

I am sure Mathias will easily adjust to the rink and all hockey related situations. Qua his age I could be worried about all the non-hockey challenges though. I also believe that it would have been â€œeasierâ€ for him to go to Sweden to play U16 hockey at a high level closer to home.


----------



## JJTT

Is he going to play with U16 team or is there one for younger ones? U14 or something?


----------



## Viking78

JJTT said:


> Is he going to play with U16 team or is there one for younger ones? U14 or something?




The U16 team.http://southkentschool.org/athletics/athletic-teams/selects-academy/selects-hockey-u-16-national


----------



## McDNicks17

Looks like a Norwegian kid, Sander Boroczky, came over to play for South Kent last season. 

I wonder if it's just a coincidence or if there's a Norwegian connection at that school or something.


----------



## nanzenkills

jfb392 said:


> Gostisbehere attended the school before they began their new Selects Academy program in 2011-12 in affiliation with Selects Hockey, one of the most well known spring hockey programs out there.
> They play against both prep schools and AAA teams in exhibition games and tournaments and also play in the newly formed USPHL, so the schedule is similar to what Shattuck provides.
> They had a kid drafted last season (Anthony Florentino) and could possibly have one drafted this year (Karl El-Mir).
> 
> Here's an article on the program.






Valdemar said:


> Be careful judging South Kent on past deeds. It seems the cooperation with Selects Hockey Program has elevated the strength of their teams considerably.
> 
> I have been following the school a little since one of the best 1998 born Danish prospects moved there this summer, and is playing on the U16 team.
> 
> Selects Academy SKS U16 has a perfect record in USPHL until now with 28 victories in as many games.
> 
> If you include the tournament games they have played they are 56-4-4 for the season.
> 
> According to MY Hockey Rankings the U16 team is no. 10 in the 2013-14 USA Midget 16U - Tier 1 Rankings
> 
> I am sure Mathias will easily adjust to the rink and all hockey related situations. Qua his age I could be worried about all the non-hockey challenges though. I also believe that it would have been â€œeasierâ€ for him to go to Sweden to play U16 hockey at a high level closer to home.




Hearing this from both of you definitely makes me feel better for the kid. I'm definitely rooting for him, and I hope he develops well at South Kent. I guess major junior or USHL would be next for him? Would he be eligible for NTDP?


----------



## Fonzieleaf

Hey guys,
According to his elite prospects page, he is playing for the Selects Hockey Academy under 16 team. So is he not going to South Kent? How does this work?


----------



## Jevo

Fonzieleaf said:


> Hey guys,
> According to his elite prospects page, he is playing for the Selects Hockey Academy under 16 team. So is he not going to South Kent? How does this work?




There are posts just a little bit above yours that explains it. Selects Hockey Academy U16 is a program in cooperation with South Kent.


----------



## Agalloch

Interesting.



> Hockey Commitments ‏@hockeycommits 6 min
> 
> Mathias Pettersen (Lorenskog U16) has committed to the University of Denver for 2018-2019


----------



## FLYguy3911

Ha. That's crazy.


----------



## S E P H

Really smart move for him, not taking any chances with his future.

I still think if a CHL team drafts him or invites him in the future he will go that route.


----------



## Vasilevskiy

Agalloch said:


> Interesting.




lol wut


----------



## KRM

Best of luck.


----------



## Fonzieleaf

Interesting indeed. His draft year is after the 2017-2018 season, and there is a good chance he will make his NHL club in 2018. That is, if he keeps up with his hard work and stays focused. But still though, the University of Denver having interest in him and having faith in his abilities at the age of 14 is pretty astounding.


----------



## FLYguy3911

Fonzieleaf said:


> Interesting indeed. His draft year is after the 2017-2018 season, *and there is a good chance he will make his NHL club in 2018.* That is, if he keeps up with his hard work and stays focused. But still though, the University of Denver having interest in him and having faith in his abilities at the age of 14 is pretty astounding.




I'm sure you can find a bookie willing to take that bet.


----------



## Falcons93

Any updates?


----------



## neldogger

looks like he's planning on playing here in the US. College hockey in two years at Uni. of Denver


----------



## FLYguy3911

neldogger said:


> looks like he's planning on playing here in the US. College hockey in two years at Uni. of Denver




He's actually committed for the 2018-2019 season.


----------



## Tormentor

Pettersen is at the moment playing with the Sweden Selects @ World Selects Invite Tournament in Bratislava. Tournament website is *here*.

Semi-Finals and the Final will be played tomorrow, but so far Kazan's *Andrei Svechnikov* has been the biggest star with 20g+14a=34p in 7 games. Svechnikov's teammate *Alexander Khovanov* has so far been the 2nd best scorer in this tournament with 9g+13a=22p in 7games. Sweden's *Oliver Wahlstrom* is 3rd with 13g+5a=18p in 7 games. *Mathias Emilio Pettersen's* stats so far are 6g+4a=10p in 7 games.

Some of the games have been streamed live @ Ustream, you can find the Semi-Final games from the following links:

*CSKA - Kazan* (09:00 AM EDT)
*East Coast Selects - Sweden Selects* (09:30 AM EDT)


----------



## alko

Tormentor said:


> Pettersen is at the moment playing with the Sweden Selects @ World Selects Invite Tournament in Bratislava. Tournament website is *here*.
> 
> Semi-Finals and the Final will be played tomorrow, but so far Kazan's *Andrei Svechnikov* has been the biggest star with 20g+14a=34p in 7 games. Svechnikov's teammate *Alexander Khovanov* has so far been the 2nd best scorer in this tournament with 9g+13a=22p in 7games. Sweden's *Oliver Wahlstrom* is 3rd with 13g+5a=18p in 7 games. *Mathias Emilio Pettersen's* stats so far are 6g+4a=10p in 7 games.
> 
> Some of the games have been streamed live @ Ustream, you can find the Semi-Final games from the following links:
> 
> *CSKA - Kazan* (09:00 AM EDT)
> *East Coast Selects - Sweden Selects* (09:30 AM EDT)




 Holy s..t. Such tournament is here, under my nose? and i dont know about it! Very bad marketing.


----------



## Zaddy

Tormentor said:


> Pettersen is at the moment playing with the Sweden Selects @ World Selects Invite Tournament in Bratislava. Tournament website is *here*.
> 
> Semi-Finals and the Final will be played tomorrow, but so far Kazan's *Andrei Svechnikov* has been the biggest star with 20g+14a=34p in 7 games. Svechnikov's teammate *Alexander Khovanov* has so far been the 2nd best scorer in this tournament with 9g+13a=22p in 7games. Sweden's *Oliver Wahlstrom* is 3rd with 13g+5a=18p in 7 games. *Mathias Emilio Pettersen's* stats so far are 6g+4a=10p in 7 games.
> 
> Some of the games have been streamed live @ Ustream, you can find the Semi-Final games from the following links:
> 
> *CSKA - Kazan* (09:00 AM EDT)
> *East Coast Selects - Sweden Selects* (09:30 AM EDT)




Does Andrei Svechnikov have any relation to Yevgeni Svechnikov? (late '96 born also playing in the Ak Bars Kazan youth system: http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=168679)


----------



## helicecopter

Going by his team and his photo, i'd venture guessing they are brothers


----------



## nanzenkills

How has Pettersen looked in the tourney? One of the better players after the 3 scoring leaders?


----------



## Jeremy Hronek

New video!


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Still very young but he keeps dominating. Should be interesting to see how he pans out now that he's in NA full time.


----------



## FLYguy3911

Just noticed eliteprospects updated his profile.

Apparently his dad played in the Norwegian league. He was only 5'9 though.

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=94459


----------



## S E P H

He plays a lot like Matt Duchene, but his stickhandling is at Patrick Kane level. If he is able to pull it all together (talent, character, skating, physicality), this kid could be a force for 2018 draft. 

I mean look at the goal at the 2:10 mark (might be a bit earlier), never seen a North American player at that same age group pull off a move like that (even with sucky defense argue or whatnot, that is insanely hard to do. Guarantee you that John Scott can't even come close to that).


----------



## PsychoDad

I had zero expectation watching a video of him being a 14 year cause youtube wonders pretty much generally end up being nothing but a flash in the pan, but wholy **** - if this kid keeps on working he absolutely has the talent to go pro, at least KHL level. He absulutely has the hands and skating to do that.


----------



## mattihp

PsychoDad said:


> I had zero expectation watching a video of him being a 14 year cause youtube wonders pretty much generally end up being nothing but a flash in the pan, but wholy **** - if this kid keeps on working he absolutely has the talent to go pro, at least KHL level. He absulutely has the hands and skating to do that.




It seemed his opposition was way better than earlier but that he still could do what he wanted out there.


----------



## kp61c

5255 said:


> Does Andrei Svechnikov have any relation to Yevgeni Svechnikov? (late '96 born also playing in the Ak Bars Kazan youth system: http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=168679)



yep, he's his brother


----------



## Lehner

The goal at 2 min was so sick,

beauty of a goal!


----------



## Mr Celly

funky11 said:


> New video!





That move at 0:45 and 1:28 is Jonathan Drouin like. Actually, he plays a lot like. Lots of similarities.


----------



## JB51Hockey

Looking forward to watching this kid this year in the USPHL


----------



## Vrana15

the goal @ 2 min mark was just unreal... wow


----------



## SKS

From my understanding the beginning of the video was in Norwegian U16 league (he was 13 in these clips) but they looked like rounding poles. The later half was when playing in Sweden with better defenders, but still he was completely dominating.

What I really like about the clips is how they have not chosen a variety of games, but have up to 5 clips from same match. Makes me believe this is his actual level of play and not just a highlight compilation.


----------



## nanzenkills

How is Mathias doing at South Kent? Has their hockey season started yet?


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

nanzenkills said:


> How is Mathias doing at South Kent? Has their hockey season started yet?




1 goal in the first 2 games last week:
http://usphl.com/stats/16u


----------



## mattihp

Scarecrow Boat said:


> 1 goal in the first 2 games last week:
> http://usphl.com/stats/16u




12pim?!


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

mattihp said:


> 12pim?!




ye despite his team outscoring their opponents 16-1, it doesn't look like he had a good weekend considering the hype. He's 1-2 years younger than most of the players playing though.


----------



## sjci

My mind is blown that this kid has been tracked here since he was 6.


----------



## nanzenkills

sjci said:


> My mind is blown that this kid has been tracked here since he was 6.




I think it's 8, but I agree. It'd be an awesome story if he makes it to the NHL someday.


----------



## babyshamble

Mathias Emilio has commited to the University of Denver for the 2018/19 season

https://twitter.com/hockeycommits/status/453966367637528576


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

babyshamble said:


> Mathias Emilio has commited to the University of Denver for the 2018/19 season
> 
> https://twitter.com/hockeycommits/status/453966367637528576




Props on posting a tweet from 6 months ago.


----------



## nanzenkills

Scarecrow Boat said:


> ye despite his team outscoring their opponents 16-1, it doesn't look like he had a good weekend considering the hype. He's 1-2 years younger than most of the players playing though.




Doesn't look like South Kent is playing a whole lot of games right now. Only 2 in the last month?


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

nanzenkills said:


> Doesn't look like South Kent is playing a whole lot of games right now. Only 2 in the last month?




I don't have a schedule in front of me but I'd assume they're playing games, just not USPHL U16 league games.


----------



## nanzenkills

Scarecrow Boat said:


> I don't have a schedule in front of me but I'd assume they're playing games, just not USPHL U16 league games.




Have you had a chance to watch yet? Does Pettersen look like NHL material to you?

I saw from his profile that he's already about as big as Vlad Tkachev.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

nanzenkills said:


> Have you had a chance to watch yet? Does Pettersen look like NHL material to you?
> 
> I saw from his profile that he's already about as big as Vlad Tkachev.




I haven't but he's only 14 lol lots of development before he can be dubbed NHL material.


----------



## Fonzieleaf

Has anyone heard anything lately on him? Trying to find some south kent stats but I can't find anything. Is he doing pretty good?


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Fonzieleaf said:


> Has anyone heard anything lately on him? Trying to find some south kent stats but I can't find anything. Is he doing pretty good?




http://www.usphl.com/stats/team_ins...2&tab=team_instance_player_stats&tool=1145325


----------



## Fonzieleaf

Much appreciated


----------



## chaosrevolver

Given how young he is compared to some of the other guys (2 years in some cases)..that isn't awful. He will still have to adjust. I would think next year is a better indicator of his development.


----------



## William H Bonney

chaosrevolver said:


> Given how young he is compared to some of the other guys (2 years in some cases)..that isn't awful. He will still have to adjust. I would think next year is a better indicator of his development.




There are three other 2000 born players on the same South Kent team that may help provide reference points as the season progresses as well. It's way too early at this point but Pettersen is currently being outscored by the other 2000 born players on the team.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

chaosrevolver said:


> Given how young he is compared to some of the other guys (2 years in some cases)..that isn't awful. He will still have to adjust. I would think next year is a better indicator of his development.




It's tough to judge.

He's playing with the same age group that he would play with in Canadian Midget leagues (where there is no 15-only leagues). For example if he was in QMAAA next year it would be 98, 99, and 00 borns which is what he's playing with right now.


----------



## tealhockey

William H Bonney said:


> There are three other 2000 born players on the same South Kent team that may help provide reference points as the season progresses as well. It's way too early at this point but Pettersen is currently being outscored by the other 2000 born players on the team.




You can see the team's full schedule here: http://southkentschool.org/athletics/athletic-teams/selects-academy/selects-hockey-u-16-national

I caught them play the NJ Hitmen a few weeks ago. Pettersen is the most skilled player on that team despite his age, the other 2000 Joel Farabee is right up there but small. Farabee is a gifted playmaker. Conner Hutchison and Drew Elser (the other 2000s) are going to be big time kids to follow down the line as well. You can tell Pettersen has never really played at length with anyone of his caliber (there aren't many) let alone players that have the skill of that Selects Academy team yet but he's quick off the mark, very skilled with the puck and not afraid to make plays on the wall though not a super gritty kid. He can hang onto the puck for a while and try to do too much but the fact that he pulls that off playing in an above-average aaa circuit for kids 2 years older than him says a lot...


----------



## SKS

OTBHockey said:


> You can see the team's full schedule here: http://southkentschool.org/athletics/athletic-teams/selects-academy/selects-hockey-u-16-national
> 
> I caught them play the NJ Hitmen a few weeks ago. Pettersen is the most skilled player on that team despite his age, the other 2000 Joel Farabee is right up there but small. Farabee is a gifted playmaker. Conner Hutchison and Drew Elser (the other 2000s) are going to be big time kids to follow down the line as well. You can tell Pettersen has never really played at length with anyone of his caliber (there aren't many) let alone players that have the skill of that Selects Academy team yet but he's quick off the mark, very skilled with the puck and not afraid to make plays on the wall though not a super gritty kid. He can hang onto the puck for a while and try to do too much but the fact that he pulls that off playing in an above-average aaa circuit for kids 2 years older than him says a lot...




Thank you for a great update! 
Stats only tell a partial story and to have good reviews and analysis from someone whose watched games is much more informative.

Edit: I see he is starting to accumulate points as well as of late.


----------



## chaosrevolver

Seems to be getting more comfortable. Point per game now (1 point back for team lead in points for 2000's).

Hopefully it continues.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

I've been noticing a weird thing happening on twitter where people are claiming Pavel Barber is the man who discovered MEP. For those that don't know, Barber is the guy who brought us Aito Iguchi.

Far from a new discovery... This thread is 8 years old lol


----------



## JJTT

Scarecrow Boat said:


> I've been noticing a weird thing happening on twitter where people are claiming Pavel Barber is the man who discovered MEP. For those that don't know, Barber is the guy who brought us Aito Iguchi.
> 
> Far from a new discovery... *This thread is 8 years old lol*




Hyped 12 years before his draft


----------



## SKS

The kid seems to be getting comfortable and is on a tear these days. 7p (3g) in last 3 games. 

Not surprising to see that it has taken a few months for a 14 year old kid to get going on a new continent, with better opposition, and smaller ice.


----------



## SKS

I am really curious to hear live reports if anyone happen to see his games. 
Been reading up and saw he was on a 20 game point streak last week or so and not sure if it is still going.


----------



## bluesfan94

He's up to 41 pts in 28 games, good for fourth on the team. Looks like the three ahead of him are all 98s


----------



## tealhockey

He's doing really well at that level. The U16 USPHL league isn't that strong but he's two years younger than a good number of the players and he's much more skilled than everyone else. I saw him two days ago against one of the worst teams in the league and he made a ton happen. Great skating technique, great passing and shot selection. He slips around guys left and right and makes plays. He looks like he might be a little bit bigger than the beginning of the season too but I don't know.

That team is going to nationals which might be streamed by fast hockey or someone else @buffalo in late march


----------



## nanzenkills

bluesfan94 said:


> He's up to 41 pts in 28 games, good for fourth on the team. Looks like the three ahead of him are all 98s




He's starting to do really well in that league. I was worried that he wouldn't be able to adjust to this level when he got off to that slow start he had, but IIRC he's now averaging about 2 pts./game in his last 15 games or so. He's up to 19th in league scoring now, and from what I've checked, he's at least a year younger than everyone ahead of him in scoring.


----------



## SirKillalot

Gonna be interesting to see if he keeps up the progression.


----------



## AwesomePanthers

William H Bonney said:


> There are three other 2000 born players on the same South Kent team that may help provide reference points as the season progresses as well. It's way too early at this point but Pettersen is currently being outscored by the other 2000 born players on the team.




Nevermind, old post

When can he go to the CHL, or how long will he stay at this academy?


----------



## flamebird

CHL 2016, however I'm insure if he's considered an import or not


----------



## Hansen

If he gets drafted he should immediately become HFB's posterboy


----------



## nanzenkills

AwesomePanthers said:


> Nevermind, old post
> 
> When can he go to the CHL, or how long will he stay at this academy?




I'm not sure exactly how it would work if he were to go to the CHL. Would he have to go in the import draft? Or would he go to the QMJHL based on where he is playing now?

He's committed to the University of Denver, but obviously, a lot can change between now and then, and de-commits from the NCAA seem to be really common nowadays.



Hansen 36 said:


> If he gets drafted he should immediately become HFB's posterboy




Either him or Dustin Rose.


----------



## FLYguy3911

Pretty sure he would go through the import draft like Provorov and Dennis Yan.


----------



## ecemleafs

FLYguy3911 said:


> Pretty sure he would go through the import draft like Provorov and Dennis Yan.




would not be a galchenyuk situation where he played in chicago for a couple years before juniors to be normal OHL draft eligible?


----------



## FLYguy3911

ecemleafs said:


> would not be a galchenyuk situation where he played in chicago for a couple years before juniors to be normal OHL draft eligible?




I'm not as familiar with Galchenyuk's situation. Someone could probably give a better answer than myself, but with Pettersen not being a US citizen, I doubt it.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

ecemleafs said:


> would not be a galchenyuk situation where he played in chicago for a couple years before juniors to be normal OHL draft eligible?




He's at a prep school and not a resident so it's different.


----------



## nanzenkills

ecemleafs said:


> would not be a galchenyuk situation where he played in chicago for a couple years before juniors to be normal OHL draft eligible?




Galchenyuk was born in the US, so his situation was different.


----------



## FLYguy3911

nanzenkills said:


> Galchenyuk was born in the US, so his situation was different.



Dennis Yan was born in the US too. There's more to it.


----------



## LegionOfDoom91

FLYguy3911 said:


> Dennis Yan was born in the US too. There's more to it.




I think the difference was that Yan didn't have an established residency. He played hockey in Sarina (Canada), Detroit (US), & Ann Arbor (US) after coming back from Russia where he lived for a while.


----------



## Koll Hockey

*Similarities, Comparisons*



bottomofthefoodchain said:


> I doubt those are the top teams in Sweden, considering who's missing, nevertheless...
> To me, Linus Skager (http://www.cuponline.se/statistics.asp?class_id=2688&sumstats=) had a more impressive tournament (notice he's playing for a 00-team).
> 11 goals and 18 points while the 2nd guy on his team had 7 points.
> I had never heard of the guy before and I will certainly not start hyping him now.






BPilgrim said:


> I saw him in that one game they won and he did stand out but he was not spectacular. Actually I liked his teammate Kristian RÃ¶ykÃ¥s Marthinsen equally much. And regarding the tournament in general there actually was a player born 00 who outscored him (Linus Skager, Forshaga).
> 
> Interesting to check some stats, Mathias Emilio Pettersen (2000) and Linus Skager(2000) have very similar stats, they also have played together in Sweden Selects and will this summer play together in Philadelphia, USA with Sweden Selects.
> 
> Here are some statistics from tournaments, both of them have played:
> 
> Nordic Youth Trophy(2012)(1999) http://www.cuponline.se/statistics.asp?class_id=2688&sumstats=
> Emilio: 13G, 8A, 21P
> Skager: 11G, 7A, 18P
> 
> World Selects Invitational Boys(2012)(2000) http://www.cuponline.se/statistics_goals.asp?cupid=1683&class_id=2400
> Emilio: 3G, 5A, 8P
> Skager: 6G, 5A, 11P
> 
> GÃ¶teborg Ishockey Cup (2013)(1999) http://stats.swehockey.se/Teams/Info/PlayersByTeam/3626#LÃ¶renskog IK
> Emilio: 5G, 9A, 14P
> Skager: 8G, 6A, 14P
> 
> World Selects Invite 00 (2013)(2000) http://www.legacyglobalsports.com/s...38&tab=team_instance_player_stats&tool=751914
> Division:
> Emilio: 5GP, G2, 4A, 6P
> Skager: 5GP, G2, 0A, 2P
> 
> Playoff:
> http://www.legacyglobalsports.com/s...61&tab=team_instance_player_stats&tool=751914
> Emilio: 4GP, G3, 4A, 7P
> Skager: 4GP, G4, 5A, 9P
> 
> Uplandia Trophy (2013)(1999)
> http://www.swedenhockeytrophy.se/?page=stats_player&tab=22&tour=66&type=all&sub=3
> Emilio: 8G, 10A, 18P
> Skager: 5G, 4A, 9P
> 
> Reebok Folke Filbyter Cup(2013)(1999)
> http://www.cuponline.se/statistics.asp?cupid=4777
> Emilio: 3G, 6A, 9P
> Skager: 4G, 10A, 14P
> 
> 
> There are also videos on these talents on youtube:
> 
> Emilio: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b63sYkkW98E
> Skager: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=htpgMsvKvoQ
> 
> And good statistics from these players this season!
> Emilio: http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=274219
> Skager: http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=294252
> 
> Emilio:
> http://www.nettavisen.no/sport/vint...s-(13)-er-et-sensasjonelt-talent/5164419.html
> http://www.legacyglobalsports.com/news_article/show/462906?referrer_id=640057
> http://tv.aftonbladet.se/webbtv/sport/ishockey/hockeystudion/article62684.ab
> 
> Skager:
> http://www.vf.se/sport/ishockey/jatteloftets-lagsdebut
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=789985801075549&id=373498302724303
> http://www.vf.se/sport/ishockey/skagers-islossning-banade-vagen


----------



## aigledefeu

Anyone know if he will be on the U18 team? He's still young but norway probably don't have a stacked team..


----------



## ozo

agentremax said:


> Anyone know if he will be on the U18 team? He's still young but norway probably don't have a stacked team..




He won't. This isn't Estonian or Madeupistan's national team he has to make. Norway is as solid hockey country as it gets.


----------



## Shesty31

I remember when I first read this thread in 2006. What an awesome story it would be if this guy actually ends up becoming an NHL player.


----------



## tealhockey

ozo said:


> He won't. This isn't Estonian or Madeupistan's national team he has to make. Norway is as solid hockey country as it gets.




Norway has like 4000 junior-aged players. Sweden has like 40,000... he's going to be in the mix for U18 team in Norway way sooner than you think


----------



## VictorLustig

OTBHockey said:


> Norway has like 4000 junior-aged players. Sweden has like 40,000... he's going to be in the mix for U18 team in Norway way sooner than you think




Not if he plays on another continent against kids.


----------



## ozo

OTBHockey said:


> Norway has like 4000 junior-aged players. Sweden has like 40,000... he's going to be in the mix for U18 team in Norway way sooner than you think




I didn't say he will never make Norway U18 team as an underager, but to think he can make the team being 14-years old? Absurd.


----------



## Bjorn Le

LegionOfDoom91 said:


> I think the difference was that Yan didn't have an established residency. He played hockey in Sarina (Canada), Detroit (US), & Ann Arbor (US) after coming back from Russia where he lived for a while.




Leo Lazarev came to Canada as a 16 year old to play Junior B for the Waterloo Siskins and he was eligible for the next OHL draft. Galchenyuk only played one season (38 games) in Chicago minor hockey and thus became eligible for the OHL draft. Don't see why Yan wouldn't have established residency especially considering it appears he played three seasons in North America. 

It appears that Yan played junior hockey in OHL territory, so he wouldn't be eligible for the QMJHL draft, but since he also played minor hockey in Russia he would also be considered an import. My guess (perhaps its not right) is that Yan was picked in the import draft because he could not be picked in the QMJHL draft. This however does not explain why Yan was not picked in the OHL draft though. I don't like the residency argument though, it makes no sense for a player who played very briefly in Chicago before his entire immediate family moved to Sarnia to have residency but a player who played three seasons in North America to not have it.


----------



## TheSanny

According to his father on Twitter, he has 84 pts in 70 games this season.

https://twitter.com/flemmingp/status/586143834674962432

Not bad for playing with kids mostly two years older than him.


----------



## TheGroceryStick

I also think it would be sweet if this kid actually made it. I remember watching those YT videos a long time ago and getting excited when the next years video came out. 

One of those kids that was well ahead of his age group - he seems to be doing well. With these type of kids, you hope that once his peers start to reach his level (catch up) - he is able to adapt. He is at the age and going into the age group where the kids are taking things really seriously - hope he does well.


----------



## tigervixxxen

Piqued my interest seeing his supposed to be going to a DU but kid is just really interesting as he was noticed at such an early age. Definitely have my eye on him. Forgive my ignorance but is there a real chance he actually plays for Denver?


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

tigervixxxen said:


> Piqued my interest seeing his supposed to be going to a DU but kid is just really interesting as he was noticed at such an early age. Definitely have my eye on him. Forgive my ignorance but is there a real chance he actually plays for Denver?




Who knows ? But I'd say there's a 50-50 chance he's in the NCAA, probably more of a 70-30 chance


----------



## Valdemar

There is a nice article about the school he is attending: Selects Academy: The East Coast’s Shattuck St. Mary’s


----------



## nanzenkills

JrSakic92 said:


> According to his father on Twitter, he has 84 pts in 70 games this season.
> 
> https://twitter.com/flemmingp/status/586143834674962432
> 
> Not bad for playing with kids mostly two years older than him.




His stats on the USPHL site say that he finished with 41 points in 28 games, so his dad must be adding in some other non-league games that he played.

He finished 20th in league scoring after a slow start, and I'm pretty sure that everyone who finished ahead of him in scoring is at least a year older than him. Looks pretty impressive so far.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

Valdemar said:


> There is a nice article about the school he is attending: Selects Academy: The East Coastâ€™s Shattuck St. Maryâ€™s




I ctrl+f 'cost' and found nothing


----------



## Kyosama

nanzenkills said:


> His stats on the USPHL site say that he finished with 41 points in 28 games, so his dad must be adding in some other non-league games that he played.
> 
> He finished 20th in league scoring after a slow start, and I'm pretty sure that everyone who finished ahead of him in scoring is at least a year older than him. Looks pretty impressive so far.




It's a 16U league. Everyone is at most one year older than him.


----------



## nanzenkills

Kyosama said:


> It's a 16U league. Everyone is at most one year older than him.




Not according to his team stats here: http://www.usphl.com/stats/team_ins...2&tab=team_instance_player_stats&tool=1145325

There are guys on his team who are more than 2 full years older than him.


----------



## SKS

Kyosama said:


> It's a 16U league. Everyone is at most one year older than him.




The league is '98 max and he is born in '00


----------



## TheSanny

https://translate.google.no/transla...t-i-toppen/3422782486.html&edit-text=&act=url

Article and a video about MEP. 

He's being hyped as a top 5 pick in 2018. This is really exciting for us Norwegians obviously


----------



## Gigantor The Goalie

JrSakic92 said:


> https://translate.google.no/transla...t-i-toppen/3422782486.html&edit-text=&act=url
> 
> Article and a video about MEP.
> 
> He's being hyped as a top 5 pick in 2018. This is really exciting for us Norwegians obviously




That would be great for Norway. It's great to see top talent from non-top 5 countries.


----------



## Eagle Eye Cherry

Richards to Gaborik said:


> I remember when I first read this thread in 2006. What an awesome story it would be if this guy actually ends up becoming an NHL player.




Norway needs more nhl players, imo.

It's just so strange that a nordic country like Norway doesn't play hockey hardcore like it's neighbors sweden, denmark and finland.


----------



## Hardyvan123

*What ever happened to that 10 or 11 year old swedish whiz?*

I remember seeing videos and threads about him on this site a couple of years ago and he was a soccer whiz to, any updates on him and when his draft year is ect....


----------



## Agalloch

MATHIAS EMILIO PETTERSEN ?

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=274219


----------



## JJTT

Oliver WahlstrÃ¶m?

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=241370


----------



## Hardyvan123

JJTT said:


> Oliver WahlstrÃ¶m?
> 
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=241370





impressive but this kid had clips of scoring goals.


----------



## aigledefeu

2018 prospects: http://www.eliteprospects.com/draftcenter.php?year=2018

2017 prospects: http://www.eliteprospects.com/draftcenter.php?year=2017

Maybe u are talking about Adam tilander, Olivier Wahlstrom or Mathias emilio pettersen. I have seen vid's of pettersen since he is 6 year old, but he's not sweden, he's a norvegian.


----------



## Hardyvan123

agentremax said:


> 2018 prospects: http://www.eliteprospects.com/draftcenter.php?year=2018
> 
> 2017 prospects: http://www.eliteprospects.com/draftcenter.php?year=2017
> 
> Maybe u are talking about Adam tilander, Olivier Wahlstrom or Mathias emilio pettersen. I have seen vid's of pettersen since he is 6 year old, but he's not sweden, he's a norvegian.




maybe it was Petterson hard to remember all I really remember is that he scored a ton of goals, played a couple of years above his age level 10/11ish and also excelled at soccer.

Perhaps he was Norwegian with a Swedish name?


----------



## CorgisPer60

He's using those soft mitts to make some sick IKEA furniture.


----------



## Huokaus

Hardyvan123 said:


> maybe it was Petterson hard to remember all I really remember is that he scored a ton of goals, played a couple of years above his age level 10/11ish and also excelled at soccer.
> 
> Perhaps he was Norwegian with a Swedish name?



I don't think there's any major differences in Norwegian and Swedish names except in Norway the end in many surnames is -sen, while in Sweden it's -son. I'm pretty sure you're talking about Mathias Emilio Petter*sen*, who's Norwegian as the surname implies. He had sick hype some years ago.


----------



## bobbyt911

DespoticNewt said:


> He's using those soft mitts to make some sick IKEA furniture.




ohh snappp


----------



## TheSanny

Played in the Zuccarello All Star game tonight, scoring 4 goals


----------



## Thebesthockey

TheSanny said:


> Played in the Zuccarello All Star game tonight, scoring 4 goals




its shinny hockey ....players where wearing pillows for protection


years of pimping....with this thread over and over...lets see when he plays in N.A. against the best of his own age group


----------



## snizzbone*

Thebesthockey said:


> its shinny hockey ....players where wearing pillows for protection
> 
> 
> years of pimping....with this thread over and over...lets see when he plays in N.A. against the best of his own age group




he plays in NA already.

http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=274219

41 points in 28 games in the USPHL 16U league as a 14 year old.


----------



## Thebesthockey

snizzbone said:


> he plays in NA already.
> 
> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=274219
> 
> 41 points in 28 games in the USPHL 16U league as a 14 year old.




LOL 
selects

tell me how many points against HB/Mission/SSM


----------



## snizzbone*

Thebesthockey said:


> LOL
> selects
> 
> tell me how many points against HB/Mission/SSM




I have no idea about the level of play he is in as I am not familiar with the US scene. The point I was making is that he plays in North America already.

Looking at the top scorers though, it seems the league is mostly full of '98s and '99s, while MEP is a '00.


----------



## Valdemar

Thebesthockey said:


> its shinny hockey ....players where wearing pillows for protection
> 
> 
> years of pimping....with this thread over and over...lets see when he plays in N.A. against the best of his own age group






Thebesthockey said:


> LOL
> selects
> 
> tell me how many points against HB/Mission/SSM




Are you a troll or just VERY young?

You don't have to read this thread from the beginning to be able to comment intelligently, but I would suggest that you at least read from page 19 and forward.


----------



## snizzbone*

Thebesthockey said:


> LOL
> selects
> 
> tell me how many points against HB/Mission/SSM




Games against teams that made the final 16 of the Tier I u16 National Championships:

7-3 win vs Pittsburgh Penguins
3-1 win vs Chicago Mission
3-2 win vs Syracuse Stars

National Championships:
5-3 win vs Victory Honda
8-0 loss vs Shattucks (won title)
10-0 win vs Amherst Knights
9-2 QF loss vs HoneyBaked (lost in finals)

He had 1g 2a in those 4 games. 2a in 2 games vs Shattucks/Honeybaked.


I agree with the other poster though, you come off as being young / potentially someone in the same level of hockey program as him.


----------



## Thebesthockey

the reality is hat there are tons of kids that play up a year and even at a much higher level than u16
for this to keep on going on for years its family and freinds trolling and pimping
try get an advertising company


----------



## gorgos

MEP played the Zuccarello All Star game yesterday, on a line with Chris Kreider, and Kevin Hayes. 

All fun and games ofc, but cool to see.


----------



## mattihp

gorgos said:


> MEP played the Zuccarello All Star game yesterday, on a line with Chris Kreider, and Kevin Hayes.
> 
> All fun and games ofc, but cool to see.




Is there video of this?


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

Internationally he'll represent the U.S. I take it ?


----------



## S E P H

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> Internationally he'll represent the U.S. I take it ?




I haven't heard, seen, or read anything he will represent USA. He's still too young, even for a potential top 5 pick to be in either the U18 or U20 yet. 

And he did play in countryman's Zuccarello's all star game (could have been invited by him). 

His Dad on twitter quotes a lot of news stories concerning Norwegian international hockey, I don't think people need to be scared of Pettersen compared to someone like Sprong. If MEP did not want to represent Norway, I think he would rather play for Sweden.


----------



## gumby and pokey

S E P H said:


> I haven't heard, seen, or read anything he will represent USA. He's still too young, even for a potential top 5 pick to be in either the U18 or U20 yet.
> 
> And he did play in countryman's Zuccarello's all star game (could have been invited by him).
> 
> His Dad on twitter quotes a lot of news stories concerning Norwegian international hockey, I don't think people need to be scared of Pettersen compared to someone like Sprong. If MEP did not want to represent Norway, I think he would rather play for Sweden.




This whole thread is getting ridiculous. I have seen many 00's which will be better players long term. This hype train is over the top. Same with the Valeno kid. He will not be the top 00 in the Q in '18.
To this point marketing puts some of these guys to the forefront, some deservably, some not. I wouldn't be good with this hype if I was either kids parent.


----------



## S E P H

gumby and pokey said:


> This whole thread is getting ridiculous. I have seen many 00's which will be better players long term. This hype train is over the top. Same with the Valeno kid. He will not be the top 00 in the Q in '18.
> To this point marketing puts some of these guys to the forefront, some deservably, some not. I wouldn't be good with this hype if I was either kids parent.




Maybe you should read again and see that I said potential. I am not expecting him to be a top 5 pick with the draft another three years away (a lot can change, he might even go higher and be hyped as a top 3 pick). But I do think the season he had and the hype, he should be considered a 1st rounder no doubt. 

BUT Pete Judge, one of ISS scouts said that he thinks Emilio would absolutely be a top 5 pick after the season he produced. He said he's at the top of his age group.


----------



## Kobe Armstrong

Can't wait for Aito Iguchi in 2021


----------



## Redwingsfan

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> Internationally he'll represent the U.S. I take it ?




what makes you think he'll do that?


----------



## tigervixxxen

The kid finally getting some backlash, I guess he's a true top prospect now.

Interest in a talented kid on a website called Hockey's Future is strange, I know.


----------



## Noma

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> Internationally he'll represent the U.S. I take it ?




He's born in Norway and only has Norwegian citizenship. So doesn't seem very probable that he'd represent the US.


----------



## The Exiled One

mattihp said:


> Is there video of this?


----------



## mattihp

The Exiled One said:


>





Hayes sounds alot like Seth Rogen!


----------



## Noma

An interview with MEP in Finnish (translates surprisingly well to English with Google Translate):

http://www.jatkoaika.com/Haastattel...ilman-kuumimpia-tulevaisuudenlupauksia/168639


----------



## SKS

Been great to follow the World Selects Invitational with live streams of most the games. 
It is really a who's who of the 2018 draft with a lot of the hyped names present and a very strong field.

In the group stages our boy Pettersen won the points league with 12 points (5g 7a) in 4 games. This in spite of missing almost the entire first game after taking an elbow hit (albeit a cleaner one it seemed as MEP crouched into it).

In the quarter final today he "only" scored a goal and had an assist. 

Semis and final/3rd place game tomorrow. 

Homepage for tourney: http://www.legacyglobalsports.com/page/show/1934722-schedule-and-results-2015

Edit: Reading through this thread now, almost 10 years later, is insane. The chance of a high first round pick seems a very real possibility now.


----------



## 3 Minute Minor

SKS said:


> Been great to follow the World Selects Invitational with live streams of most the games.
> It is really a who's who of the 2018 draft with a lot of the hyped names present and a very strong field.
> 
> In the group stages our boy Pettersen won the points league with 12 points (5g 7a) in 4 games. This in spite of missing almost the entire first game after taking an elbow hit (albeit a cleaner one it seemed as MEP crouched into it).
> 
> In the quarter final today he "only" scored a goal and had an assist.
> 
> Semis and final/3rd place game tomorrow.
> 
> Homepage for tourney: http://www.legacyglobalsports.com/page/show/1934722-schedule-and-results-2015
> 
> Edit: Reading through this thread now, almost 10 years later, is insane. The chance of a high first round pick seems a very real possibility now.




do you have a link to these streams? I don't see it


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> Internationally he'll represent the U.S. I take it ?




Uhm why would he?


----------



## SKS

3 Minute Minor said:


> do you have a link to these streams? I don't see it




Click on the game score (where it says final or current result) and they should have a video box up. Right now they are showing Sweden - Finland with Wahlstrom and Wernblom for Sweden Selects. Also great prospects.

East Coast selects won their semi 7-1. 2g 2a for Pettersen

Edit: Found a direct link for you. http://m.ustream.tv/channel/une-center


----------



## doncherrysgrill

Thebesthockey said:


> its shinny hockey ....players where wearing pillows for protection
> 
> 
> years of pimping....with this thread over and over...lets see when he plays in N.A. against the best of his own age group




the kid shined at US Nationals against top U16 teams and was the leading scorer at World Selects Invite which had every top 00 except Joey Veleno. He's not the best 00 but he's in the top tier.


----------



## nanzenkills

district9 said:


> the kid shined at US Nationals against top U16 teams and was the leading scorer at World Selects Invite which had every top 00 except Joey Veleno. He's not the best 00 but he's in the top tier.




Is Andrei Svechnikov still considered a potential top 00? Was he in the tournament?


----------



## doncherrysgrill

Svechnikov didn't play, nor did any of the other big name Russians. I know he's considered the best of the group but having not seen him it's tough to say where he actually ranks among all skaters. I'd bet that most haven't.


----------



## habsrule4eva3089

Would be cool to hear from someone who's actually seen him play. He's been in the talk for so long. Seems he dominated U-16 in Russia as a 14 year old, and for this poster on youtube to make a video of him he must be special.


----------



## nanzenkills

district9 said:


> Svechnikov didn't play, nor did any of the other big name Russians. I know he's considered the best of the group but having not seen him it's tough to say where he actually ranks among all skaters. I'd bet that most haven't.




Yeah, I haven't heard that much about him since that one international tournament a year ago when he outscored Pettersen and Wahlstrom by a lot. Was curious to hear how he's progressing, he looked really good in that video above.


----------



## doncherrysgrill

It's tough with the European prospects because the CHL ones don't come over until their draft year and there just aren't as many trusted independent scouts over there. I'll definitely say that as good as he's looked in the videos I've seen, there's not enough there for me to have him above Wilde, Samuelsson, Wise, Pettersen, Merkley, Veleno right now...


----------



## JFA87-66-99

district9 said:


> It's tough with the European prospects because the CHL ones don't come over until their draft year and there just aren't as many trusted independent scouts over there. I'll definitely say that as good as he's looked in the videos I've seen, there's not enough there for me to have him above Wilde, Samuelsson, Wise, Pettersen, Merkley, Veleno right now...



Samuelsson?? Would like to know more about him. You should post some info in the 2018 prospect thread. Also MEP looks like he is really getting use to na hockey and could be ready for another huge season


----------



## tealhockey

JFA87-66-99 said:


> Samuelsson?? Would like to know more about him. You should post some info in the 2018 prospect thread. Also MEP looks like he is really getting use to na hockey and could be ready for another huge season




Mattias is a beast.. very athletic righty who can skate for days. Physical and relentless offensively with a hell of a shot. Kjell's kid. Michigan bound


----------



## JFA87-66-99

OTBHockey said:


> Mattias is a beast.. very athletic righty who can skate for days. Physical and relentless offensively with a hell of a shot. Kjell's kid. Michigan bound




Were do you see him as of now. Top 10-15 pick? Also how does he compare to Wilde, Merkley, Hughes, or any other top 2000 defenseman thats on radar as of now


----------



## tealhockey

JFA87-66-99 said:


> Were do you see him as of now. Top 10-15 pick? Also how does he compare to Wilde, Merkley, Hughes, or any other top 2000 defenseman thats on radar as of now




He compares favorably to everyone but Wilde and could be just as good as Wilde by then. Wilde is more polished but Samuelsson has some raw potential - still pretty polished himself as well, though. Maybe even a better skater than Bode but they both can skate for days. The crazy thing about Mattias to me is how big and fluid he is at 15 and may not even be done growing. Kjell was a legit 6'7 and Mattias is like almost 200 pounds right now and still kind of lanky at 6'3. Unlike Kjell, Mattias definitely has offensive upside.


----------



## HanSolo

As far as longevity goes this is the longest I've kept track of a single prospect, and he's not eligible for another few drafts


----------



## Mickey Marner

DuckJet said:


> As far as longevity goes this is the longest I've kept track of a single prospect, and he's not eligible for another few drafts




Haha, absolutely insane this prospect thread is almost a decade old and he's _still_ a prospect.


----------



## nanzenkills

Lorne Malvo said:


> Haha, absolutely insane this prospect thread is almost a decade old and he's _still_ a prospect.




Yeah I started watching Pettersen videos here when he was 8. Crazy to think that he'll be a prospect for at least another 3-4 years. I really hope he becomes an NHL player, it'll be cool to have watched him for so long and then see him succeed.


----------



## snizzbone*

nanzenkills said:


> Yeah I started watching Pettersen videos here when he was 8. Crazy to think that he'll be a prospect for at least another 3-4 years. I really hope he becomes an NHL player, it'll be cool to have watched him for so long and then see him succeed.




Media will have a field day with it too. HFBoards is going to be named dropped by so many haha. We've "Pierre'd" this kid.


----------



## Alberta tough

district9 said:


> the kid shined at US Nationals against top U16 teams and was the leading scorer at World Selects Invite *which had every top 00 except Joey Veleno*. He's not the best 00 but he's in the top tier.




That is not true.


----------



## tealhockey

Alberta tough said:


> That is not true.




yeah - there were a lot of great 2000s - but far from _all_ of the top tier ones at WSI


----------



## LC77

He is getting more and more media attention in Norway.

http://www.nettavisen.no/sport/vint...jeg-prver-a-vre-best-hver-uke/3423160654.html

52 pts in 26 games this season.


----------



## DekeLikeYouMeanIt

The Ã˜degaard of hockey. Big praise, Norway


----------



## 93LEAFS

DekeLikeYouMeanIt said:


> The Ã˜degaard of hockey. Big praise, Norway



Thankfully his dad can't pimp him out to a club that will pay him but will never develop him by giving time in the first team.


----------



## Leviathan

nanzenkills said:


> Yeah I started watching Pettersen videos here when he was 8. Crazy to think that he'll be a prospect for at least another 3-4 years. I really hope he becomes an NHL player, it'll be cool to have watched him for so long and then see him succeed.




I can already hear Duthie narrating a piece about Pettersen being a youtube sensation.


----------



## Episkey

Will be cool to look back in a few years if this kid is the real deal. I want to be part of history


----------



## wings5

What are his stats so far this season?


----------



## Gigantor The Goalie

wings5 said:


> What are his stats so far this season?




http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=274219


----------



## JAS 39 Gripen

DekeLikeYouMeanIt said:


> The Ã˜degaard of hockey. Big praise, Norway




Soon their will be "Pettersen will be better than Forsberg and LidstrÃ¶m"-quotes like the ones saying that Ã–degaard will surpass Zlatan flying around  hohoho... Oh, Norway and their little brother complex..

Btw, heard there were a norweigian podcast stating that Zuccarello are better then every swede in the NHL right now. Whats up with Norway always comparing their athletes with swedes?


----------



## Ringing Iron

Watched Pettersen a few weeks ago when the Selects came to Fraser Michigan. Fun player to watch. Good amount of skill. During that weekend, he was a top two player on his team (Farabee being the top player). Great feet and quick hands. Tenacious on the forecheck. Annoying to play against for other teams. 
Will be interesting to see how he progresses over the next few seasons.


----------



## wings5

Gigantor The Goalie said:


> http://www.eliteprospects.com/player.php?player=274219




This is usually way behind the actual stats.


----------



## alko

wings5 said:


> This is usually way behind the actual stats.




Actual stats found here.

Not bad - 18 + 23 in 28 games. But only 4th in his team.


----------



## Valdemar

alko said:


> Actual stats found here.
> 
> Not bad - 18 + 23 in 28 games. But only 4th in his team.




That was last year's stats.

This season he is 5th on his team with 4 goals and 6 assists in 8 games.

But they play a lot of games outside USPHL, so don't put too much into those stats.


----------



## Redwingsfan

Going to Omaha of the USHL next season.

http://www.ushl.com/news_article/show/595283?referrer_id=1197335


----------



## KK91

Would love to see this kid in one of the CHL leagues in his lifetime.


----------



## Vikke

This is possibly the best HF thread ever.


----------



## akruseberg

Looking forward to the 2018 draft! Followed him for years.


----------



## Dagh

JAS 39 Gripen said:


> Soon their will be "Pettersen will be better than Forsberg and LidstrÃ¶m"-quotes like the ones saying that Ã–degaard will surpass Zlatan flying around  hohoho... Oh, Norway and their little brother complex..
> 
> Btw, heard there were a norweigian podcast stating that Zuccarello are better then every swede in the NHL right now. Whats up with Norway always comparing their athletes with swedes?




There will always be the odd Norwegian with a complex, making comparisons like that, much like there will always be the odd Swede with a complex, trying to turn those odd Norwegians into a national complex.


----------



## TheSanny

Here's a little update about MEP.

According to EliteProspects he has 65 pts in 40 games in Midget. I know EliteProspects are slow with stats from junior leagues, so if anybody has newer stats, that would be great.
He's gotten a lot bigger also, 6'0" and 174 lbs.

As previously mentioned he will play for Omaha in the USHL next season before committing to the University of Denver.

In addition to this he is selected to play in the USPHL All-Star game, January 18th.

Highlights from last season (Norwegian newspaper) http://www.vgtv.no/#!/video/123323/se-emilio-briljere-paa-isen


----------



## Lainehasaweirdface

TheSanny said:


> Here's a little update about MEP.
> 
> According to EliteProspects he has 65 pts in 40 games in Midget. I know EliteProspects are slow with stats from junior leagues, so if anybody has newer stats, that would be great.
> He's gotten a lot bigger also, 6'0" and 174 lbs.
> 
> As previously mentioned he will play for Omaha in the USHL next season before committing to the University of Denver.
> 
> In addition to this he is selected to play in the USPHL All-Star game, January 18th.
> 
> Highlights from last season (Norwegian newspaper) http://www.vgtv.no/#!/video/123323/se-emilio-briljere-paa-isen




seems like he doesn't know what a crisp pass is just floats em to his teamates


----------



## Jerzey Devil

johnstewart37 said:


> seems like he doesn't know what a crisp pass is just floats em to his teamates




First, this thread comes off very stalkerish. He was 6 when this was created. 

Second, regarding those floaters, there was almost no one covering the point. He had all day to make those passes. Why make them crisp? Plus maybe his teammates aren't on his level and usually can't handle his crisp passes. 

He's 15. I feel weird enough talking about him as it is. How can you criticize a 15 year old?


----------



## wings5

TheSanny said:


> Here's a little update about MEP.
> 
> According to EliteProspects he has 65 pts in 40 games in Midget. I know EliteProspects are slow with stats from junior leagues, so if anybody has newer stats, that would be great.
> He's gotten a lot bigger also, 6'0" and 174 lbs.
> 
> As previously mentioned he will play for Omaha in the USHL next season before committing to the University of Denver.
> 
> In addition to this he is selected to play in the USPHL All-Star game, January 18th.
> 
> Highlights from last season (Norwegian newspaper) http://www.vgtv.no/#!/video/123323/se-emilio-briljere-paa-isen




He's gotten tall really fast, you never know where some of these kids will top out heightwise.


----------



## habsrule4eva3089

Hahahaha I can't believe it's been a thread since he was a child LOL.

He should thank hfboards when he gets drafted


----------



## doncherrysgrill

wings5 said:


> He's gotten tall really fast, you never know where some of these kids will top out heightwise.




He's definitely not 6'0. More like 5'10.
Kid is very skilled, he can definitely make a crisp pass but as you can tell he's a finesse player first and foremost. He'll be great in the USHL.


----------



## wings5

TheSanny said:


> Here's a little update about MEP.
> 
> According to EliteProspects he has 65 pts in 40 games in Midget. I know EliteProspects are slow with stats from junior leagues, so if anybody has newer stats, that would be great.
> He's gotten a lot bigger also, 6'0" and 174 lbs.
> 
> As previously mentioned he will play for Omaha in the USHL next season before committing to the University of Denver.
> 
> In addition to this he is selected to play in the USPHL All-Star game, January 18th.
> 
> Highlights from last season (Norwegian newspaper) http://www.vgtv.no/#!/video/123323/se-emilio-briljere-paa-isen




Just watched the video and the competition doesn't look strong at all, kind of wish he would have come to the GTHL would have been interesting to gauge him amongst many of the top prospects in Ontario.


----------



## doncherrysgrill

wings5 said:


> Just watched the video and the competition doesn't look strong at all, kind of wish he would have come to the GTHL would have been interesting to gauge him amongst many of the top prospects in Ontario.




This past December SKS played: Compuware, Honeybaked, Oakland Grizzlies, Belle Tire, Buffalo Regals, Buffalo Jr Sabres, Carolina Jr Hurricanes. Impressive schedule if you ask me.

Also remember that those highlights are him playing as an '00 in a league that was mostly '98s. Whether it's the best players or not it's his first season in North America playing against older players and dominating. Also, Team Comcast and Syracuse Stars from the USPHL also made it to US Tier I Nationals last year. The league is hit or miss. Some really good teams, some not so good.


----------



## TheSanny

I forgot to mention that he will represent Team Norway in the Youth Olympics next month.
Norway will obviously get their ***** kicked but it will be interesting to see how MEP will perform on a horrible team against the best U-16 national teams in the world.


----------



## gumby and pokey

View attachment 87141


thesanny said:


> here's a little update about mep.
> 
> According to eliteprospects he has 65 pts in 40 games in midget. I know eliteprospects are slow with stats from junior leagues, so if anybody has newer stats, that would be great.
> He's gotten a lot bigger also, 6'0" and 174 lbs.
> 
> As previously mentioned he will play for omaha in the ushl next season before committing to the university of denver.
> 
> In addition to this he is selected to play in the usphl all-star game, january 18th.
> 
> Highlights from last season (norwegian newspaper) http://www.vgtv.no/#!/video/123323/se-emilio-briljere-paa-isen


----------



## 93LEAFS

Is it likely he sticks around to honor his commitment? I just don't see it, its very rare for high end talent to stay in the USHL unless they are in the USNDP program. Seems it would make the most sense for him to go to the CHL or join a Swedish league team.


----------



## wings5

93LEAFS said:


> Is it likely he sticks around to honor his commitment? I just don't see it, its very rare for high end talent to stay in the USHL unless they are in the USNDP program. Seems it would make the most sense for him to go to the CHL or join a Swedish league team.




If he's here hard for me to imagine he will go back, CHL is very much a possibility but I hope he honours his commitment.


----------



## flamebird

wings5 said:


> If he's here hard for me to imagine he will go back, CHL is very much a possibility but I hope he honours his commitment.




MEP won't be able to be drafted in the CHL Import Draft until 2018


----------



## tigervixxxen

flamebird said:


> MEP won't be able to be drafted in the CHL Import Draft until 2018




Wouldn't that be 2017, isn't 2018 his draft year?


----------



## FLYguy3911

He's eligible to play in the CHL for the 17-18 season.


----------



## wings5

flamebird said:


> MEP won't be able to be drafted in the CHL Import Draft until 2018




Yeah thats what I meant, he could jump ship to the CHL after one year in the USHL.


----------



## RuneMcEres

I don't know who this scout is, but he's got a fan.

Edit: Here's an ISS scout as well:

https://twitter.com/PeteJudgeISS/status/688506337257467904


----------



## MardyBum

Damn, 2006? Impressive.


----------



## Nikola Tesla

https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CZag5u9WYAA2Bpk.mp4

Kid has some sweet hands.


----------



## Igor Shestyorkin

The next Zucc??


----------



## JJTT




----------



## Noma

Pettersen's first game in YOG against Finland: 0+0, -5, 3 PIM (2 x 1.5), 0 SOG, faceoffs 7/24.


----------



## Nikola Tesla

Other than the FO stats I'm not surprised at all. Tough to do anything with sub-par teammates tbh. And Finland is good too.


----------



## LC77

Got a goal vs Russia.


----------



## PensFan101

Really hope he'll come to Canada and play CHL (OHL) rather than go to College, I'd love to see him in person.

His English is absolutely incredible, almost completely accent free and obviously bang on American midwest. Has to be a good sign for his maturity that he seems so well adjusted kid. Most foreigners don't lose their accent that quickly after less than two years abroad.

Going to be crazy on this board when this kid gets drafted in a couple years.


----------



## wings5

How has he looked thus far in the USHL?


----------



## OrangeAndBlackMetal

PensFan101 said:


> Really hope he'll come to Canada and play CHL (OHL) rather than go to College, I'd love to see him in person.
> 
> His English is absolutely incredible, almost completely accent free and obviously bang on American midwest. Has to be a good sign for his maturity that he seems so well adjusted kid. Most foreigners don't lose their accent that quickly after less than two years abroad.
> 
> Going to be crazy on this board when this kid gets drafted in a couple years.




Norwegians as well as most Scandinavians in general are well acclimated to English and typically speak the language from a very young age. A great number of scandinavians speak more than 2 languages fluently.


----------



## anofsti

wings5 said:


> How has he looked thus far in the USHL?




3 assists in 4 games according to eliteprospects, but no goals.



orange is better said:


> A great number of scandinavians speak *more than 2* languages fluently.



I didn't know ordering beer in Spanish counted as fluent


----------



## mattihp

anofsti said:


> I didn't know ordering beer in Spanish counted as fluent




In sweden many speak more than 3 languages. Mostly the people who don't drive tractorcar hybrides though. 

I am pretty much fluent in spanish from school (use it in work from time to time) and also speak finnish and swedish as well as english.


----------



## spring29

Scored his first USHL goal last night. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icjafK0rOD0

so far:
5GP 1G 2A 3P


----------



## OrangeAndBlackMetal

anofsti said:


> 3 assists in 4 games according to eliteprospects, but no goals.
> 
> 
> I didn't know ordering beer in Spanish counted as fluent




lol I don't think I know how to order a beer in Spanish. I do know how to ask where the computer lab is though... i don't really know why. 

I learned English and Danish at essentially the same time as Icelandic growing up. I can also hold a conversation pretty well in Norwegian and could maybe communicate fairly well with a 6 year old in Swedish lol.


----------



## LC77

Both his goals so far: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uel639Vr8tw


----------



## teravaineSAROS

orange is better said:


> Norwegians as well as most Scandinavians in general are well acclimated to English and typically speak the language from a very young age. A great number of scandinavians speak more than 2 languages fluently.




The biggest factor is also that they're all germanic languages. Norwegian is actually the language that's the very closest to English out of any language in the world.


----------



## teravaineSAROS

mattihp said:


> In sweden many speak more than 3 languages. Mostly the people who don't drive tractorcar hybrides though.
> 
> I am pretty much fluent in spanish from school (use it in work from time to time) and also speak finnish and swedish as well as english.




What? not many people do speak more than 3 languages here.

You're over-estimating fluency. The Spanish you learn in school doesn't even nearly make you fluent.


----------



## TheSanny

Why is he wearing a full cage?


----------



## OrangeAndBlackMetal

teravaineSAROS said:


> The biggest factor is also that they're all germanic languages. Norwegian is actually the language that's the very closest to English out of any language in the world.




Precisely. Norwegian word order is essentially identical to English in most ways, as in sentences are constructed from the same template.


----------



## anofsti

Linguistics chat needs to stop though, despite how interesting it is.


----------



## Jeremy Hronek

Elite Prospects says hes committed to the University of Denver next year, but isn't that his grade 12 year?


----------



## Vagrant

funky11 said:


> Elite Prospects says hes committed to the University of Denver next year, but isn't that his grade 12 year?




lots of kids are accelerating their high school credits to complete their high school requirements early. I think Matthews did something similar to play in Switzerland.


----------



## anofsti

anofsti said:


> 3 assists in 4 games according to eliteprospects, but no goals.




It's changed to 4 points (2+2) in 6 games now. Both goals can be seen here 


That makes him #2 points overall amongst 00's, and tied for third on the Omaha Lancers - albeit it's a bit too early in the season to draw any conclusions from it either way.


----------



## 93LEAFS

Vagrant said:


> lots of kids are accelerating their high school credits to complete their high school requirements early. I think Matthews did something similar to play in Switzerland.



I'm not sure he even graduated to be honest, it was rumored he didn't have the credits to go to the NCAA, basically making it WHL or overseas. He may of gotten a tutor and finished up, but I haven't seen it reported anywhere. Pretty sure Matthew Tkachuk was in a similar position which is why he went to the OHL.

In recent years Hanifin and Werenski are the most notable examples of fast tracking. Since a lot of US states go by the school year (Sept-August) instead of birth year, it is hard to tell what class prospects should be apart of.


----------



## IHaveNoCreativity

So he's 16 now ?


----------



## Valdemar

IHaveNoCreativity said:


> So he's 16 now ?




Yes, and in 1 month this thread will be 10 years old!


----------



## anofsti

Quick stat line:
GP 10 G 3 A 4 P 7 Plus/Minus -5

Still ranks #2 in points amongst 00's, #7 amongst rookies, and #34 amongst all players.


----------



## Hammer Slammer

Here's his goal from Friday against the u17's.


----------



## alko

Valdemar said:


> Yes, and in 1 month this thread will be 10 years old!




He is under big pressure - not to disappoint HFborads members.


----------



## spring29

https://twitter.com/USHLAaron/status/790610649072168961

Too early to make conclusions, but an interesting table. Points during first 10 USHL games.


----------



## NHL Dude 120

Is he still a top 5 pick for 2018


----------



## kaiser matias

Pettersen has been included on Norway's preliminary roster for the Division IA World Juniors, which is happening December 11-17. Of course this doesn't guarantee he will be on the team, or even wants to go, but if he does, the IIHF will be offering a live stream of all the games, available at the tournament page:

2017 World Junior Division IA


----------



## hamzarocks

Valdemar said:


> Yes, and in 1 month this thread will be 10 years old!




Wait people have known about this kid since he was 6. That's insane. This kid must have been known by hf members before they knew about mcdavid, mackinnon, Yak, rnh etc. That's insane. I found about him in 13 or 14. Though the thread was a bit too early than. 06 is crazy


----------



## Vikke

Yeah, his dad posted youtube clips of him when he was like six years old. 
I've certainly followed this thread since its start, haha.


----------



## Valdemar

kaiser matias said:


> Pettersen has been included on Norway's preliminary roster for the Division IA World Juniors, which is happening December 11-17. Of course this doesn't guarantee he will be on the team, or even wants to go, but if he does, the IIHF will be offering a live stream of all the games, available at the tournament page:
> 
> 2017 World Junior Division IA




I believe he most likely will make the final roster. It is not unusual that very talented U17 players from "smaller" hockey nations like Norway and Denmark participate in U20 WJC. Even if it is in a limited role the experience will give them a taste of what it is like to play against some of the best U20 players in the world, and make them better prepared for following junior national team competitions.


----------



## 93LEAFS

Valdemar said:


> I believe he most likely will make the final roster. It is not unusual that very talented U17 players from "smaller" hockey nations like Norway and Denmark participate in U20 WJC. Even if it is in a limited role the experience will give them a taste of what it is like to play against some of the best U20 players in the world, and make them better prepared for following junior national team competitions.



Yeah, he should have a solid chance. Last year the U-17's in the tourny were Hischier and Jonas Rondjberg.


----------



## Canada4Gold

Hope Norway wins promotion for no other reason than I want to see this guy at the world juniors next year


----------



## kaiser matias

Final rosters posted now, and Pettersen is not on Norway's list. Granted he could be added later (I think they can have 20 skaters and Norway is at 19), but that seems unlikely for a week-long tournament.


----------



## Canada4Gold

Norway relegated to IB in the U20, the absolute earliest we can see him at the elite level is in the 2020 tournament 3 years from now which would be his last year of eligibility and draft + 2 year.

Not that it's even remotely likely that Norway will promote twice in a row


----------



## Loffer

Canada4Gold said:


> Norway relegated to IB in the U20, the absolute earliest we can see him at the elite level is in the 2020 tournament 3 years from now which would be his last year of eligibility and draft + 2 year.
> 
> Not that it's even remotely likely that Norway will promote twice in a row




Jesus this Norge. What gives? - I think Norge/No(r)way is a prime example about the crucial meaning of _culture_ in the success of any human endeavour on any arena of life. The natural climato-ecological conditions are optimal for hockey in Norge but all we have is some demi Italian Zuccarello in the Rangers coming from the land of brisk bearded fishermen while names like Shampoo Knudsen and Thoeressen or something still ring my bell. Hockey just isn't a sport of interest or significance in Norge unlike skiing cross country n alpine, ski jumping and soccer/hand ball to some extent. Otherwise they just yodle and fish "torsk og sei". And don't get me wrong. I am a huge Norway fun been visiting the country often. The landscapes are stunning and the people bold and beautiful.

But this hockey thing, dear Norway. It is just not happening there. I mean, relegation to IB division, really?! Next you will be facing teams from some Turkey, Morocco and Mexico, I reckon. Yikes. 

You lack the history and culture. That is the thing. Zuccarello can pot 50 goals in a season and win the cup, yet it would be mentioned passingly in Verdens Gang while Holmenkollen World Cup event occupies five pages. Yikes.


----------



## kabidjan18

Loffer said:


> Jesus this Norge. What gives? - I think Norge/No(r)way is a prime example about the crucial meaning of _culture_ in the success of any human endeavour on any arena of life. The natural climato-ecological conditions are optimal for hockey in Norge but all we have is some demi Italian Zuccarello in the Rangers coming from the land of brisk bearded fishermen while names like Shampoo Knudsen and Thoeressen or something still ring my bell. Hockey just isn't a sport of interest or significance in Norge unlike skiing cross country n alpine, ski jumping and soccer/hand ball to some extent. Otherwise they just yodle and fish "torsk og sei". And don't get me wrong. I am a huge Norway fun been visiting the country often. The landscapes are stunning and the people bold and beautiful.
> 
> But this hockey thing, dear Norway. It is just not happening there. I mean, relegation to IB division, really?! Next you will be facing teams from some Turkey, Morocco and Mexico, I reckon. Yikes.
> 
> You lack the history and culture. That is the thing. Zuccarello can pot 50 goals in a season and win the cup, yet it would be mentioned passingly in Verdens Gang while Holmenkollen World Cup event occupies five pages. Yikes.



Chill, Chill, and Chill.

First of all D1B is countries like Slovenia, Ukraine, Poland and Italy. There are miles between those and Poland. Norway had long been a D1A power but it was only inevitable that with the rise of other countries they would have trouble maintaining their spot. 

Secondly, we could still see MEP at the elite level of the U18, though it's wildly unlikely.


----------



## tigervixxxen

Didn't Norway get qualified into the Olympics? Not that MEP makes that team but that's a pretty big accomplishment for the country. And there's another NHLer, Andreas Martinsen.


----------



## kabidjan18

They did. Last Olympic Quals was weird because it was like the last gasp for fading countries. Norway is fading, Slovenia will become irrelevant very soon, just the way the draw fell out there were no good teams in Norway's group and Slovenia's was hard as hell and they managed to pull it out what looks to be one last time. 

Norway again was a strong hockey nation, just recently things haven't been going as smoothly. MEP could help it get on track but I always felt hockey is one of the most difficult sports for a single player to change an entire spectrum, he'll need help.


----------



## Garl

kabidjan18 said:


> They did. Last Olympic Quals was weird because it was like the last gasp for fading countries. Norway is fading, *Slovenia will become irrelevant very soon*, just the way the draw fell out there were no good teams in Norway's group and Slovenia's was hard as hell and they managed to pull it out what looks to be one last time.
> 
> Norway again was a strong hockey nation, just recently things haven't been going as smoothly. MEP could help it get on track but I always felt hockey is one of the most difficult sports for a single player to change an entire spectrum, he'll need help.




Kinda true, but their Golden Generation is in their prime right now(Kopitar, Sabolic, Mursak, Ticar, Jeglic), so it's understandable they are winnning tournaments like this.


----------



## Up7Yours

29 gp, 10 p and a -26. Thoughts? Haven't seen him play myself.


----------



## kabidjan18

Up7Yours said:


> 29 gp, 10 p and a -26. Thoughts? Haven't seen him play myself.



+/- can be misleading but he has the worst +/- in the league by 7 , and he's not on a bad team either the worst +/- on the team outside of him is Matthews and Joyeaux with -8 each. Among U17s he's 11th in ppg with 10+ games.


----------



## spring29

Pettersen has upped his game lately with 7 points in the last 7 matches. He said in this interview that he had to work on his two-way game and become more responsible in the defensive zone (which can explain his +/-).


----------



## wings5

spring29 said:


> Pettersen has upped his game lately with 7 points in the last 7 matches. He said in this interview that he had to work on his two-way game and become more responsible in the defensive zone (which can explain his +/-).




Still has that baby face, maybe he has an inch or two left of growth if he's lucky.


----------



## LC77

wings5 said:


> Still has that baby face, maybe he has an inch or two left of growth if he's lucky.




He has 8 pts in the last 8 games now.

Next season will be so important for him,


----------



## kaiser matias

He's playing with Norway at the Division IA U18 tournament right now. Had 2 goals in their first game, a 2-1 win over Kazakhstan.


----------



## LC77

kaiser matias said:


> He's playing with Norway at the Division IA U18 tournament right now. Had 2 goals in their first game, a 2-1 win over Kazakhstan.




1 goal and 2 ass in second game vs Germany(Norway won in OT)


----------



## aigledefeu

Vs Kaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lIgljBMMPg

1st goal at 20:26
2nd goal at 1:20:00


----------



## tigervixxxen

agentremax said:


> Vs Kaz
> 
> 
> 
> 1st goal at 20:26
> 2nd goal at 1:20:00





Ftfy


----------



## kaiser matias

Five point game against Hungary, to regain the scoring lead at the Div IA U18. Granted Hungary is not that strong of a team, but it's kind of a shame Norway won't be promoted to the elite division next year, as it would have really been fun to see him play the likes of Canada or the US. Still, at least this tournament is showing that while he may have had a rough year in the USHL, he can still perform against some decent talent.


----------



## wings5

kaiser matias said:


> Five point game against Hungary, to regain the scoring lead at the Div IA U18. Granted Hungary is not that strong of a team, but it's kind of a shame Norway won't be promoted to the elite division next year, as it would have really been fun to see him play the likes of Canada or the US. Still, at least this tournament is showing that while he may have had a rough year in the USHL, he can still perform against some decent talent.




He was 16 playing his first year of major junior, I wouldn't call it a rough year, many 16 year old CHL players who were high picks in their leagues priority drafts also normally don't light the league up. For example Dylan Strome went from 39 pts to 129 the next season. So next year should be much more telling.


----------



## anofsti

Loffer said:


> Jesus this Norge. What gives? - I think Norge/No(r)way is a prime example about the crucial meaning of _culture_ in the success of any human endeavour on any arena of life. The natural climato-ecological conditions are optimal for hockey in Norge[...]




Not really outside from the southern inlands. The rest of us live too close to the coast and gulf stream. Me and some other spent around 100 work hours to prepare our outdoor natural ice rink for this season that lasted a whooping 10 days. Last year we were lucky and our season lasted from January to the middle of March.


----------



## LC77

Traded too Muskegon Lumberjacks

http://www.muskegonlumberjacks.com/news_article/show/795893?referrer_id=2848853


----------



## RuneMcEres

Muskegon main camp wrap-up

"Newly-acquired Emilio Pettersen was outstanding all weekend, looking like the best player on the ice when he was out there."


----------



## Disappointed EP40

This is amazing this is an 11 year old thread and he's been good for that long.


----------



## Hansen

listed at 5'10 170lbs now, there's definitely hope for him size wise


----------



## Gsus

Catbug said:


> This is amazing this is an 11 year old thread and he's been good for that long.




I was shocked to see the OP was from 2006.. Soon to be drafted.


----------



## chokei

I didn't know this site in 2006, but have been lurking these boards since around 2008/9. It's crazy to see how this kid will be in the next draft. How time flies.

The way it looks though he has become a good but not great prospect, is that right? From what I gather he's nowhere near a Svechnikov or Dahlin, but where is he projected to go approximately? I am aware that many things can happen in the pre-draft season (see Nico Hischier), but could he make the first round?

It's always fascinating how these things can go. There is this player who has been tracked for over a decade now and then there are these other players whose names popped up just a few years ago to the wider public but look like they could become franchise players. Things just go the way they go I guess.


----------



## doncherrysgrill

chokei said:


> I didn't know this site in 2006, but have been lurking these boards since around 2008/9. It's crazy to see how this kid will be in the next draft. How time flies.
> 
> The way it looks though he has become a good but not great prospect, is that right? From what I gather he's nowhere near a Svechnikov or Dahlin, but where is he projected to go approximately? I am aware that many things can happen in the pre-draft season (see Nico Hischier), but could he make the first round?
> 
> It's always fascinating how these things can go. There is this player who has been tracked for over a decade now and then there are these other players whose names popped up just a few years ago to the wider public but look like they could become franchise players. Things just go the way they go I guess.




His numbers weren't amazing but when you consider the team he played on (Omaha was awful this season) and the fact that of non-NTDP USHL players he was the 2nd highest scoring '00 (after Svechnikov), he actually established himself pretty well in the league.

If Mathias can get himself around a PPG this season, which is possible at Muskegon, he should be in first round consideration. 2018 has a ton of talent, so he may fall a bit further than he would have in other years, but he's definitely not far off.

Either way seeing a kid who's been talked about on this message board since he was 6 years old finally getting to the NHL Draft is going to be awesome.


----------



## racerjoe

doncherrysgrill said:


> His numbers weren't amazing but when you consider the team he played on (Omaha was awful this season) and the fact that of non-NTDP USHL players he was the 2nd highest scoring '00 (after Svechnikov), he actually established himself pretty well in the league.
> 
> If Mathias can get himself around a PPG this season, which is possible at Muskegon, he should be in first round consideration. 2018 has a ton of talent, so he may fall a bit further than he would have in other years, but he's definitely not far off.
> 
> Either way seeing a kid who's been talked about on this message board since he was 6 years old finally getting to the NHL Draft is going to be awesome.




Going to be good to follow him this season for sure. I totally agree it is pretty cool to be following a kid for 11 years... although that sentence probably needs context...


----------



## LC77

doncherrysgrill said:


> If Mathias can get himself around a PPG this season, which is possible at Muskegon, he should be in first round consideration
> .




He put up those kind of numbers last 15-20 games last season so finished really strong on a poor team. Hopefully this will only improve this season.


----------



## Swissregio1967

Sweden Karlstad Tournament U20
Here is the statistics from Norway !
http://stats.swehockey.se/ScheduleAndResults/Schedule/8433


----------



## LC77

Swissregio1967 said:


> Sweden Karlstad Tournament U20
> Here is the statistics from Norway !
> http://stats.swehockey.se/ScheduleAndResults/Schedule/8433




9 pts in 5 games. Wonder when we will se him for the senior team.


----------



## kudla

Seeing this thread was made 11 years ago gives me chills...


----------



## Nac Mac Feegle

Does this kid have a legit shot at being drafted in 2018?

Insane if a kid tracked on here from the age of 6 actually makes it to the NHL.


----------



## tigervixxxen

Nac Mac Feegle said:


> Does this kid have a legit shot at being drafted in 2018?
> 
> Insane if a kid tracked on here from the age of 6 actually makes it to the NHL.




Yes, I'd be surprised if he's not drafted.


----------



## RuneMcEres

tigervixxxen said:


> Yes, I'd be surprised if he's not drafted.



He'll potentially be a first rounder if he has a very good season with Omaha. All the arrows are pointing upwards. It's not a question if he'll get drafted unless he gets seriously injured or something totally out of character happens.


----------



## Fonzieleaf

RuneMcEres said:


> He'll potentially be a first rounder if he has a very good season with Omaha. All the arrows are pointing upwards. It's not a question if he'll get drafted unless he gets seriously injured or something totally out of character happens.




He plays for Muskegon now. They probably traded for him to replace Svechnikov who now plays for the Barrie Colts.


----------



## Mortivore

Just crosslinking this from a recent thread made here. He seems to be borderline 1. round atm
https://thehockeywriters.com/2018-nhl-draft-fishers-top-93-preseason-rankings/
Link taken from this thread: http://hfboards.mandatory.com/threads/2018-nhl-draft-fisherâ€™s-top-93-preseason-rankings.2388225/


----------



## S E P H

What's the update with MEP? Seems he's talented in the games I watched, but the numbers aren't coming even though they're not truly bad with 6 points in 11 games. Still that productivity isn't 1st round material if he keeps it up at this pace.


----------



## Steve Kournianos

S E P H said:


> What's the update with MEP? Seems he's talented in the games I watched, but the numbers aren't coming even though they're not truly bad with 6 points in 11 games. Still that productivity isn't 1st round material if he keeps it up at this pace.




You're exactly right. He's just snake-bitten. Effort, physicality and skill displays are there. Stat issues might be a temporary illusion, and he could be a real steal in the 5th round or later.


----------



## LeafChief

Will be very cool for the fans of the team that drafts him to be able to go back through this thread and read information on him all the way back to 2006.

For all of the ugliness that we see on HF, this is actually very cool.


----------



## wings5

Steve Kournianos said:


> You're exactly right. He's just snake-bitten. Effort, physicality and skill displays are there. Stat issues might be a temporary illusion, and he could be a real steal in the 5th round or later.




Will be be ready to contribute somewhat in the NCAA next season, or maybe another USHL year would be beneficial?


----------



## APVJ

Not going to get drafted.


----------



## Jeremy Hronek

APVJ said:


> Not going to get drafted.




He has put up 8 points in 5 games since you posted this.


----------



## Bjornar Moxnes

Any news on this kid? When is he expected to go? Will he be better than Zuccarello by any chance? Norway entering the ranks of the NHL is always a great thing. We just need Iceland to join the bandwagon.

Elite Prospects - Nation Norway

Mathias Emilio Pettersen


----------



## Patrik Barkov

There has to be a thread on him somewhere being the golden boy of hfboards


----------



## heusy_79

Patrik Barkov said:


> There has to be a thread on him somewhere being the golden boy of hfboards




It's been going for 11 years now, he was first posted about here when he was 6 years old and scored a nifty skate-to-stick goal.


----------



## Lays

Vali Maki Sushi said:


> Any news on this kid? When is he expected to go? *Will he be better than Zuccarello by any chance*? Norway entering the ranks of the NHL is always a great thing. We just need Iceland to join the bandwagon.
> 
> Elite Prospects - Nation Norway
> 
> Mathias Emilio Pettersen



There’s a better chance of him being undrafted/making the NHL than being better than Zucc, if he had that potential he’d go top 15


----------



## S E P H

Lays said:


> There’s a better chance of him being undrafted/making the NHL than being better than Zucc, if he had that potential he’d go top 15



Development is not linear, so it is completely unfair to say that he's more likely to be undrafted than become Zuc. I agree that if he had Zuccarello's potential, he would absolutely be a 1st rounder, however just because he hasn't shown it consistently doesn't mean he doesn't have it either. Again, development is not linear so he might be a more late bloomer. It more comes down to probability if he ever becomes that sort of player, though not very hyped he still has had a solid season. He has gotten to the same point total as last year in 20 less games showing there is improvement. That is all you'll like to see, improvement even if it's in small bundles instead of giant leaps. Improve is still improvement.


----------



## kabidjan18

S E P H said:


> Development is not linear, so it is completely unfair to say that he's more likely to be undrafted than become Zuc. I agree that if he had Zuccarello's potential, he would absolutely be a 1st rounder, however just because he hasn't shown it consistently doesn't mean he doesn't have it either. Again, development is not linear so he might be a more late bloomer. It more comes down to probability if he ever becomes that sort of player, though not very hyped he still has had a solid season. He has gotten to the same point total as last year in 20 less games showing there is improvement. That is all you'll like to see, improvement even if it's in small bundles instead of giant leaps. Improve is still improvement.



This is a very strong argument against drafting MEP in the earlier rounds. First, one concedes that development isn't linear. Some players improve in small bundles, and some in giant leaps. Then one basically concedes that he is not improving in giant leaps (he isn't). Draft prospects are expected to improve in giant leaps. Then the possibility is raised that some players are late bloomers. This is true, some players do develop later than others. Now let's consider this practically. MEP is a child prodigy. He's had all of the best training and development opportunities ever since he was a young child. The suggestion is that he could be an early bloomer and a late bloomer, and that he could have large untapped reserves of potential that weren't unlocked by the training and development opportunities he has received in the past decade. I find the possibilities highly unlikely.


----------



## anofsti

kabidjan18 said:


> Now let's consider this practically. MEP is a child prodigy.* He's had all of the best training and development opportunities ever since he was a young child*. The suggestion is that he could be an early bloomer and a late bloomer, and that he could have large untapped reserves of potential that weren't unlocked by the training and development opportunities he has received in the past decade. I find the possibilities highly unlikely.



He played in Norway until he was 15... he has _not _had the best training and development possibilities. Might still be an early bloomer for sure, but he's had to play against much older children until he moved to have competition, and that's far from ideal.


----------



## kabidjan18

anofsti said:


> He played in Norway until he was 15... he has _not _had the best training and development possibilities. Might still be an early bloomer for sure, but he's had to play against much older children until he moved to have competition, and that's far from ideal.



Every kid in Europe who has a lick of potential plays up, there's nothing special about that or non-ideal about that. The notion in itself is absurd. Did Rasmus Dahlin come from a sub-ideal circumstance? Some people go so far as to argue that the Euro systems that play players up are better. 

When you're tabbed a prodigy or given the status he was given you have a lot more access to invitational opportunities like camps and skills coaches, as well as agents to guide in career-planning. A kid who is mediocre at a young age would never be able to access such opportunities.


----------



## Nikola Tesla

How's he doing and where's he ranked as of now?


----------



## MasterMatt25

Nikola Tesla said:


> How's he doing and where's he ranked as of now?



Not as high


----------



## MasterMatt25

King'sPawn said:


> He's too small. He'll be injury prone by the time he's 8



LOL


----------



## Talisman

any currant status of this guy??. how he"s doing and does he have the HYPE still....


----------



## Habs76

Talisman said:


> any currant status of this guy??. how he"s doing and does he have the HYPE still....



He's likely to get drafted at the very least


----------



## Anardil

Exhibit A as to why i NEVER click on a prospect thread who hasn't started his draft season.


----------



## Killerjas

Anardil said:


> Exhibit A as to why i NEVER click on a prospect thread who hasn't started his draft season.




Lot of bullshit. You wouldn't have said the same thing on McDavid's thread...


----------



## Anardil

Killerjas said:


> Lot of bull****. You wouldn't have said the same thing on McDavid's thread...




Why would I lie? As a personal rule I REFUSE to read any thread of a prospect who is not in his draft year, McDavid included. There are enough prospect threads for draft eligible players to keep me occupied. This prospect's thread was created in 2006 for Christ's sake!

If you choose not to believe me, go find a post of mine dated before his draft year. Take your time, I'll wait...


----------



## kudla

looks good for a 6 years old


----------



## Peeps

If he's drafted outside the 2nd round it's a steal.


----------



## Jeremy Hronek

Anardil said:


> Why would I lie? As a personal rule I REFUSE to read any thread of a prospect who is not in his draft year, McDavid included. There are enough prospect threads for draft eligible players to keep me occupied. This prospect's thread was created in 2006 for Christ's sake!
> 
> If you choose not to believe me, go find a post of mine dated before his draft year. Take your time, I'll wait...



I think this thread is incredible and it has been a fun ride following his progress for the last 10+ years. We are now going to see him get drafted which is very surprising. Most of these YouTube sensations never amount to anything. The fact that this thread has remained active is awesome.


----------



## ProspectsFanatic

Most likely a late rounder imo.


----------



## ConnorMcMullet

This thread is awesome.


----------



## alko

19 others said:


> I think this thread is incredible and it has been a fun ride following his progress for the last 10+ years. We are now going to see him get drafted which is very surprising. Most of these YouTube sensations never amount to anything. The fact that this thread has remained active is awesome.




Are there any other kids, that were promoted such young?


----------



## mattihp

alko said:


> Are there any other kids, that were promoted such young?



Closest would probably be Schremp who was hailed from when he was 11.


----------



## Franck

alko said:


> Are there any other kids, that were promoted such young?



There's that Japanese kid who has had a thread on here for a few years and still is something like 4-5 years away from his draft.



mattihp said:


> Closest would probably be Schremp who was hailed from when he was 11.



Wahlstrom first became a YouTube-sensation when he was like 9 or 10 too.


----------



## LeafChief

alko said:


> Are there any other kids, that were promoted such young?



Aito Iguchi.


----------



## alko

mattihp said:


> Closest would probably be Schremp who was hailed from when he was 11.




I found also Jaromir Pytlik. 

12 years old when above post was created. Top prospect for 2020.


----------



## 93LEAFS

Patrick Koys was talked about at a very young age. 

Jayce Hawryluk was written up at a very young age, but I don't think he had a thread here until he was in junior.


----------



## BigNumber1Centre

Sounds like Petersen was invited to the Habs combine in Stockholm?

Pettersen invitert på Montreal-samling


----------



## ProspectsFanatic

I have him in the 6th round, really curious to know where he will actually end up.


----------



## IslesNorway

What the hell happened to the guy? Did he fall through once he got to NA or did his development just stall?


----------



## bottomofthefoodchain

IslesNorway said:


> What the hell happened to the guy? Did he fall through once he got to NA or did his development just stall?



Had he actually accomplished anything before he went over though? 
His dad did a good job of hyping him.


----------



## Vachon23

I would take a chance in the 5th round round with him


----------



## BKarchitect

IslesNorway said:


> What the hell happened to the guy? Did he fall through once he got to NA or did his development just stall?




He had a pretty darn good year in a great junior league (USHL). That's high-level stuff and he's going to be going to an absolute powerhouse NCAA program in Denver. I'd say he's got more than a decent chance to get drafted as a later round pick who a team can stash in college for a while and may have some upside and certainly has some skill. Even if he doesn't get drafted, if he continues to develop in college, there's nothing saying his dream of the NHL is dead.

Considering this thread started when he was SIX years-old and he's not from a hockey powerhouse country...I'd say the kid has done extremely well. He's going to be playing the highest level of amateur hockey available and who knows after that. This should not be seen as a failure in any regard - it's just that reaching the NHL for any young hockey player is being the absolute best of the absolute best.


----------



## anofsti

He's good enough to become a professional player for a long time - if not in the NHL, then Sweden or Switzerland at least. Still hope he'll get more than a cop of coffee in the NHL though.


----------



## mattihp

anofsti said:


> He's good enough to become a professional player for a long time - if not in the NHL, then Sweden or Switzerland at least. Still hope he'll get more than a cop of coffee in the NHL though.



Those things are hard to say before he has played against men really.


----------



## 93LEAFS

IslesNorway said:


> What the hell happened to the guy? Did he fall through once he got to NA or did his development just stall?



Don't care about kids before they play a game of high-level junior. No one should be seriously talking about someone still in elementary school as a legit NHL prospect. Just way too many variables, from puberty, injuries, and just being a big fish in a small pond. Pettersen is a better prospect, but this is basically Patrik Koys part 2.


----------



## JeromeHP

93LEAFS said:


> Don't care about kids before they play a game of high-level junior. No one should be seriously talking about someone still in elementary school as a legit NHL prospect. Just way too many variables, from puberty, injuries, and just being a big fish in a small pond. Pettersen is a better prospect, but this is basically Patrik Koys part 2.




What a disappointment in Shawinigan he was. Cataractes not been lucky with their slovak import picks recently with him and Sam Bucek last year.


----------



## 93LEAFS

JeromeHP said:


> What a disappointment in Shawinigan he was. Cataractes not been lucky with their slovak import picks recently with him and Sam Bucek last year.



Yeah, pretty sure Koys emerged right when there was serious hype around the newfound emergence of elite Slovak players (Gaborik, Chara, Hossa, etc), and people didn't realize how far their development system had fallen.

Personally, I don't focus too much on a kids NHL potential before they have moved past travel hockey in North America into junior Hockey or in Euro's cases into the equivalent of U-20 leagues (so J-20 for Sweden). Now, that isn't a hard and fast rule, as HS kids in certain regions create a predicament (I mean, you can't ignore a kid like O'Brien because he plays USHL-Prep). But, trying to figure out what 16 and 17-year-olds will make the NHL is a nightmare, trying to figure out kids who are 12 is just an insane concept to me. For every 12-year-old Stamkos breaking a goal record, or 3-year-old Mitch Marner makes CP24 Athlete of the Week (although he was a defenceman.....), we have way more never was.


----------



## ijuka

IslesNorway said:


> What the hell happened to the guy? Did he fall through once he got to NA or did his development just stall?



He just wasn't that good. He had some impressive highlight packages from when he was playing in Norwegian juniors, but Norwegian juniors are very mediocre and hence easy to dominate. This is why I wouldn't put much weight in a player's junior performance unless it's in a junior league with a good reputation and many comparables(USA, Canada, Finland, Sweden, Russia, etc.). When he got to USA and an actual high level junior league, it was clear that he wasn't nearly as good as he was hyped up to be.


----------



## Ezekial

This whole thread reminds me of my buddy telling me about playing with Ryan Sproul as a kid.
"He just skated around everyone and was one of the few kids that could lift the puck. We won like every game."

Don't know what expectations you guys had for the kid- stuck with it, kept grinding to get better, made his way to NA to most likely getting drafted and going to a great college program.


----------



## oilers'72

Taken 167th by Calgary. Hope he lives up to his 6-year old hype.


----------



## Hansen

10 years in the making


----------



## boredmale

Hansen said:


> 10 years in the making




10? 12 years this thread started in 2006


----------



## Hansen

boredmale said:


> 10? 12 years this thread started in 2006



I couldnt remember for sure off the top of my head, I think I first read it in 2009. Still crazy


----------



## CAPiTA

Damn do I feel old. Saw this for the first time in 2008 I believe.


----------



## LeafChief

Pretty cool to see this kid get drafted. Flames fans will have a ton to read about him in this thread from all the way bacl when he was 6 years old.


----------



## Sticksandsun

Plato said:


> i wrote his name down



Did you save the paper?


----------



## InfinityIggy

Hmm from the video in the OP he seems skilled. Hopefully he grows a bit though, looks like hes 6 years old.


----------



## The Noot

Such a shame that OP hasn't been active on this board since 2012


----------



## Winston Wolf

He does look a bit like a Gaudreau clone in that video, so I guess it's fitting he went to the Flames.


----------



## 1989

Kid happens to be a longtime Flames fan, for whatever that's worth. If it motivates him, he could end up a serviceable bottom-sixer at his peak. Not a bad pick at 167.

COMING FULL CIRCLE


----------



## cowgirlcath

Really stoked we took a chance on this prospect. Plays a very skilled offensive game and should have 3-4 years to round out the rest of his game in Denver, who have put together a pretty solid hockey team.


----------



## Steve Kournianos

He's not just a finesse forward. Competes hard, hustles, hits, battles in corners. Had a very good season with Muskegon and carried the play a lot.


----------



## ZEBROA

Hope he gets to NHL. There should be a Finn Swede and Norwegian (but no Bellman) in every team. The compete level would rise to a Hoff 150. Hmm did i forgett the Danes... we love the Danes but we dont take them seriously... or understand them. And they are no real rivals to us (Swedes). But WHC should be in Denmark every year. Best hosts ever!


----------



## cowgirlcath

Steve Kournianos said:


> He's not just a finesse forward. Competes hard, hustles, hits, battles in corners. Had a very good season with Muskegon and carried the play a lot.



Awesome to hear. Do you think he can be a top 6 forward in Denver this year?


----------



## Steve Kournianos

cowgirlcath said:


> Awesome to hear. Do you think he can be a top 6 forward in Denver this year?




Possibly. Recruiting class is decent -- They also have Brendan Budy, Cole Guttman and Breet Stapley coming in as freshmen, and they just lost Terry, Borgstrom and Gambrell. I know Jarid Lukosevicius was with the Canucks so there's a chance he doesn't return as well. That's four big holes to fill and I don't think any of the jobs are cemented.


----------



## wings5

Anyone have a link to his first NCAA goal and have information on what line he is playing on? Looks like he had 3pts, 1g, 2a in his first NCAA game.


----------



## Kyosama

wings5 said:


> Anyone have a link to his first NCAA goal and have information on what line he is playing on? Looks like he had 3pts, 1g, 2a in his first NCAA game.




Playing with Guttman and Lukosevicius. Had another assist tonight.


----------



## Blade Paradigm

This thread was created when he was six years old?


----------



## HOPE

Blade Paradigm said:


> This thread was created when he was six years old?





haha yep.


----------



## wings5

Kyosama said:


> Playing with Guttman and Lukosevicius. Had another assist tonight.




Top line?


----------



## Papa Francouz

Was at the game tonight. He looked good, but just about every Pio looked good against UAH. I’d say him and Ian Mitchell stuck out the most as they have higher skill levels relative to their teammates. Should be fun watching him this year.


----------



## FreeBobbyFarnham

Dude has 8 points in 5 games in the NCAA.


----------



## Papa Francouz

Got the game-tying goal with 2 1/2 minutes left to send it into OT against Western Michigan tonight with a great snipe on the late PP for DU. His line kept creating chances all night, and his linemate got the game-winning goal in OT. He’s looking great in the NCAA so far.


----------



## Sens of Anarchy

Leads the team in points as of now


----------



## Dack

11 points in 6 games after last night.


----------



## Icebreakers

I like how everyone knows who this kid is but I bet almost none of you would recognize him If he walked in a bar.

Really hope he makes it though, what a crazy ride.


----------



## Papa Francouz

Icebreakers said:


> I like how everyone knows who this kid is but I bet almost none of you would recognize him If he walked in a bar.
> 
> Really hope he makes it though, what a crazy ride.



As a Pioneers STH, I’ll take that bet.


----------



## super6646

mazmin said:


> There was only one kid that I played with at that age that could do that. He's now a sophomore winger for the Maple Leafs.




Who was that sophomore winger and how did he turn out?


----------



## perronist

is he playing as a winger for denver? who does he compare to stylistically? the early production is eye catching, hope he keeps improving


----------



## Papa Francouz

goku420 said:


> is he playing as a winger for denver? who does he compare to stylistically? the early production is eye catching, hope he keeps improving



He’s playing wing on the Guttman-Pettersen-Lukosevicius line. Guttman’s taking the draws, and Pettersen typically carries the puck up the ice for that line. No idea who to compare him to stylistically - I’m bad at those.


----------



## mazmin

super6646 said:


> Who was that sophomore winger and how did he turn out?




Wow, I get to follow up on a comment 12 years later! I love these boards!

That sophomore winger was Alex Steen. He's done alright in the NHL 

Alex was so good as a kid in house league I remember his dad Thomas having to yell over the glass: "that's three goals Alex, time to pass it." That was the last year he played in our age group and I think he was in Sweden for the rest of his developmental years shortly thereafter.

Another cute memory is that Thomas and him would wear matching Davey Crockett style fur hats to the games. I wanted one so bad!


----------



## super6646

mazmin said:


> Wow, I get to follow up on a comment 12 years later! I love these boards!
> 
> That sophomore winger was Alex Steen. He's done alright in the NHL
> 
> Alex was so good as a kid in house league I remember his dad Thomas having to yell over the glass: "that's three goals Alex, time to pass it." That was the last year he played in our age group and I think he was in Sweden for the rest of his developmental years shortly thereafter.
> 
> Another cute memory is that Thomas and him would wear matching Davey Crockett style fur hats to the games. I wanted one so bad!




That's great to hear. Thanks man!


----------



## mazmin

super6646 said:


> That's great to hear. Thanks man!




And I wouldn't be suprised if Pettersen has a career as good as either Steen. Some people bloom early, some bloom late, and some have simply been dialed in since day 1. I think Pettersen is one of these guys. His skills have obviously been there for over a decade but now his NCAA performance is showing he may be able to do it all at the highest level.


----------



## super6646

mazmin said:


> And I wouldn't be suprised if Pettersen has a career as good as either Steen. Some people bloom early, some bloom late, and some have simply been dialed in since day 1. I think Pettersen is one of these guys. His skills have obviously been there for over a decade but now his NCAA performance is showing he may be able to do it all at the highest level.




Well that'd be great for us. I was really excited when we drafted this kid (more for sentimental reasons given how I almost never follow prospects while this guy has been on my radar for years), and it's great to see him tear up the NCAA. Hopefully he can end up a solid 2nd or 3rd line center in the future given that Backlund isn't getting any younger, and it would really cap off this great story on hfboards.


----------



## CP4

Did this guy drop so far because of size concerns? How else could he have slipped to the sixth round...


----------



## wings5

CP4 said:


> Did this guy drop so far because of size concerns? How else could he have slipped to the sixth round...




Because his draft season was average- above average.


----------



## mazmin

CP4 said:


> Did this guy drop so far because of size concerns? How else could he have slipped to the sixth round...




The USHL can be a bit of a low scoring league. It's pretty defensive and grinding at times. The NCAA is a lot more skilled and much less frantic. It's not uncommon for players to score at a higher rate in the NCAA compared to the USHL. It's a counterintuitive concept and certainly not universal, but I've seen a lot of examples. I think Pettersen falls into this category.

He's got some pretty good line mates at Denver, and everyone is scoring right now. We'll see if it's just a hot start or if they are poised to have a huge season.


----------



## Flameshomer

I remember reading this thread when I first signed up on HF Boards and laughing that we were banal enough to talk about someone so young making it. That said, I remember similar threads about Laine and Frk when they were young in Europe. 

MEP is killing it so far in the NCAA. I hope he's able to continue dominating at that level! We're certainly cheering for him in Calgary


----------



## singlesliceofcheese

Pretty insane that a sixth-round pick currently possesses 10 more points than the 11th overall pick (Wahlstrom).


----------



## I am toxic

Son of a Pete there are some good young players coming into the league from Scandinavia.


----------



## anofsti

I just checked his stats and see that he's on a shared 16th place in the point standings, and shared 20th in points per game - and as far as I can tell, the second highest scoring freshman in both


----------



## Volica

Flames fans, very happy about this pick. So far, so good at this draft we didn't have a pick until the 4th round.


----------



## tigervixxxen

If you subscribe to the Athletic there's a nice article about him. And references this thread lol.


----------



## Ainec

canucks need to draft him


pettersson - pettersen >>>> sedins


----------



## FerklundCGY

Ainec said:


> canucks need to draft him
> 
> 
> pettersson - pettersen >>>> sedins




Mmm already drafted to Calgary, bud.


----------



## Ainec

FerklundCGY said:


> Mmm already drafted to Calgary, bud.




k trade for baertschi and granlund


----------



## Volica

Ainec said:


> k trade for baertschi and granlund




We’re solid with Andersson alone to show for those two, no take backs


----------



## anofsti

tigervixxxen said:


> If you subscribe to the Athletic there's a nice article about him. And references this thread lol.




Looks like a interesting article, too bad it's behind a pay wall - but I guess journalists got to eat too


----------



## FVM

anofsti said:


> Looks like a interesting article, too bad it's behind a pay wall - but I guess journalists got to eat too




The Athletic is worth the subscription if you're an NHL fan. It costs like a cup of coffee per month.


----------



## Papa Francouz

Kid really impressed me with his play against the bigger, more aggressive Providence team this weekend. He was fighting hard along the boards, and he wasn’t letting himself get pushed off the puck very often. He’s already a bit of a PP wiz at the NCAA level already, and I’d say he’s Denver’s most skilled forward this year. Sky’s the limit for him right now.


----------



## Breakers

Steve Varlamov said:


> Kid really impressed me with his play against the bigger, more aggressive Providence team this weekend. He was fighting hard along the boards, and he wasn’t letting himself get pushed off the puck very often. He’s already a bit of a PP wiz at the NCAA level already, and I’d say he’s Denver’s most skilled forward this year. Sky’s the limit for him right now.




Yeah I was at both Western Michigan Games
He is picking up NCAA game almost as quick as Henrik Borgstrom did.

I remember when he committed I started following him way more closely and I was quite surprised at how quick he is adjusting.


----------



## Papa Francouz

Breakers said:


> Yeah I was at both Western Michigan Games
> He is picking up NCAA game almost as quick as Henrik Borgstrom did.
> 
> I remember when he committed I started following him way more closely and I was quite surprised at how quick he is adjusting.



I selfishly hope he stays for at least another year so I can keep watching him. Some of the passing lanes he finds are ridiculous. His shot is definitely coming along nicely, too. Like you said, he’s coming along almost as quickly as Borgstrom, which is just crazy.


----------



## spring29

I'm hoping this is the Promised One to lead Norway into hockey relevance


----------



## apoptygma

Steve Varlamov said:


> I selfishly hope he stays for at least another year so I can keep watching him. Some of the passing lanes he finds are ridiculous. His shot is definitely coming along nicely, too. Like you said, he’s coming along almost as quickly as Borgstrom, which is just crazy.




Think college hockey is the ideal place for him to develop further. A bit less games then the CHL, getting some more time in the weight room and on practise, and playing against older more developed players should help him not getting bad habits. 

His future will be decided if he are able to still find the room and passing lanes when the game gets even faster and the opponents bigger in the NHL. Having him becoming a player of Zuccarellos status would really help keeping the mainstream media in Norway on the NHL. The media might even eventually learn how trades and contracts work in the NHL...


----------



## FazChenyuk

Laine's lost lover said:


> Pretty insane that a sixth-round pick currently possesses 10 more points than the 11th overall pick (Wahlstrom).




Jimmy Vesey won the hobey baker

He is an average NHL player


----------



## Deen

FazChenyuk said:


> Jimmy Vesey won the hobey baker
> 
> He is an average NHL player




Best player to ever win it is Paul Kariya. If you go through the list a ton of Hobey Baker winners didn't amount to much. Butcher, Eichel, and Gaudreau are the best ones recently.


----------



## 93LEAFS

Deen said:


> Best player to ever win it is Paul Kariya. If you go through the list a ton of Hobey Baker winners didn't amount to much. Butcher, Eichel, and Gaudreau are the best ones recently.



The big thing that separates Kariya and Eichel, is the age they won it at. Gaudreau was on the younger side despite being a junior too. For example, Matt Gilroy was 24 for the entire season he won it.


----------



## Deen

93LEAFS said:


> The big thing that separates Kariya and Eichel, is the age they won it at. Gaudreau was on the younger side despite being a junior too. For example, Matt Gilroy was 24 for the entire season he won it.




Fair point, it shouldn't be considered equal to winning the Hart at that level. A lot of moving variables including linemates and goaltending.


----------



## 93LEAFS

Deen said:


> Fair point, it shouldn't be considered equal to winning the Hart at that level. A lot of moving variables including linemates and goaltending.



You would see similar stuff happen if you look at Most Outstanding Player in the CHL, although not quite as extreme. The elite players generally leave at a younger age. Here is the list. There are some very elite names, but also some ones where you forgot that player even existed. The very best players on that list didn't tend to play in the CHL at 19 (Crosby, McDavid, Tavares, Sakic, Lindros, Lemieux, Lafontaine, Hawerchuk). Now, there are examples of elite players who won it at 19 (Robitaille, Brad Richards, Radulov), guys who are good NHLers (Debrincat, Eberle, and Ryan Ellis) and there are examples of guys who disappointed but won it at 18 and younger (Cody Hodgson, Cory Locke). But, because the truly elite players tend to graduate younger, there are older guys who stick around and dominate that level. The exact same thing happens with the Hobey Baker, but is even more extreme due to college hockey tending to have even more extreme age gaps, and it being rare for the players who are taken at the very top of the draft to ever show up at college (Since 2005, the only 1st overall pick to show up on campus was Erik Johnson, they have 2 2nd overalls in Eichel and JVR, and 3 3rd overalls in Turris, Toews, and Jack Johnson).

CHL Player of the Year - Wikipedia


----------



## Deen

93LEAFS said:


> You would see similar stuff happen if you look at Most Outstanding Player in the CHL, although not quite as extreme. The elite players generally leave at a younger age. Here is the list. There are some very elite names, but also some ones where you forgot that player even existed. The very best players on that list didn't tend to play in the CHL at 19 (Crosby, McDavid, Tavares, Sakic, Lindros, Lemieux, Lafontaine, Hawerchuk). Now, there are examples of elite players who won it at 19 (Robitaille, Brad Richards, Radulov), guys who are good NHLers (Debrincat, Eberle, and Ryan Ellis) and there are examples of guys who disappointed but won it at 18 and younger (Cody Hodgson, Cory Locke). But, because the truly elite players tend to graduate at younger, there are older guys who stick around and dominate that level. The exact same thing happens with the Hobey Baker, but is even more extreme due to college hockey tending to have even more extreme age gaps, and it being rare for the players who are taken at the very top of the draft to ever show up at college (Since 2005, the only 1st overall pick to show up on campus was Erik Johnson, they have 2 2nd overalls in Eichel and JVR, and 3 3rd overalls in Turris, Toews, and Jack Johnson).
> 
> CHL Player of the Year - Wikipedia




Good post! I would "like", but I have an infraction. Informative, thanks for taking the time and I agree.


----------



## Scrantonicity 2

9+6 in 14 games so far, which is tied for best on the team.


----------



## Son of Petter

Love that this thread was started when he was 6 or whatever. Hope he makes it to the show!


----------



## WhyteAveJesus

Lmao just seen this thread. Made when he was just 6 years old? Crazy.


----------



## TheBradyBunch

93LEAFS said:


> You would see similar stuff happen if you look at Most Outstanding Player in the CHL, although not quite as extreme. The elite players generally leave at a younger age. Here is the list. There are some very elite names, but also some ones where you forgot that player even existed. The very best players on that list didn't tend to play in the CHL at 19 (Crosby, McDavid, Tavares, Sakic, Lindros, Lemieux, Lafontaine, Hawerchuk). Now, there are examples of elite players who won it at 19 (Robitaille, Brad Richards, Radulov), guys who are good NHLers (Debrincat, Eberle, and Ryan Ellis) and there are examples of guys who disappointed but won it at 18 and younger (Cody Hodgson, Cory Locke). But, because the truly elite players tend to graduate younger, there are older guys who stick around and dominate that level. The exact same thing happens with the Hobey Baker, but is even more extreme due to college hockey tending to have even more extreme age gaps, and it being rare for the players who are taken at the very top of the draft to ever show up at college (Since 2005, the only 1st overall pick to show up on campus was Erik Johnson, they have 2 2nd overalls in Eichel and JVR, and 3 3rd overalls in Turris, Toews, and Jack Johnson).
> 
> CHL Player of the Year - Wikipedia




Informative as always!

Similar note could be made for NCAA goalie of the year (Mike Richter Award).

Since it's inception (2014), here are the winners, with age + standing:
2014, Connor Hellebuyck (Soph., age 20)
2015, Zane McIntyre (Jr., age 22)
2016, Thatcher Demko (Jr., age 20)
2017, Tanner Jaillet (Jr., age 23)
2018, Cale Morris (Soph., age 21)


----------



## Bounces R Way

1 of only 8 NCAA freshman in the top 75 for points per game. I like him. Really used his linemates effectively in the short bits I get to watch him.


----------



## Volica

Very cool having an 18 year old in the NCAA going PPG at the moment. Third highest freshman scorer in college right now; and the youngest (the guys in front of him are a year and two years older).

Hoping the Flames get another one. In short order we're going to need that influx of talent.


----------



## Havre

Bounces R Way said:


> 1 of only 8 NCAA freshman in the top 75 for points per game. I like him. Really used his linemates effectively in the short bits I get to watch him.




He is very much an European in that sense. First and foremost a team player. Clever player. With the right team mates I think he could do well in the NHL. Definitely got a shot.


----------



## super6646

30 pts in 40 games in the NCHC. Not a bad start at all for a 6th rounder. Hope he continues to round his game into form and improve next year, as I really like his chances.


----------



## Papa Francouz

super6646 said:


> 30 pts in 40 games in the NCHC. Not a bad start at all for a 6th rounder. Hope he continues to round his game into form and improve next year, as I really like his chances.



He was a bit of a passenger on his line to start the year, but he came into his own as the season went on. Showed some aggression towards the end on top of his skill, which is good to see. With the Flames forwards pretty solid already, he won’t need to worry about being a top-6 or bust kind of player if he adds that element to his game permanently.


----------



## super6646

8 pts in 7 games this year. Probably a top 3 prospect for us at this point (though that doesn't necessarily say much about our pool at this point.


----------



## wings5

super6646 said:


> 8 pts in 7 games this year. Probably a top 3 prospect for us at this point (though that doesn't necessarily say much about our pool at this point.




Has he put on some size from last season?


----------



## super6646

15 pts in 17 games. Leading scorer on Denver this season.


----------



## Vandalay Industries

WhyteAveJesus said:


> Lmao just seen this thread. Made when he was just 6 years old? Crazy.





He did put on some weight since then, though.

Probably his father posting both the video and creating the threat here. Some fathers just can't handle it


----------



## Emerica

The Prodigy


----------



## super6646

19 pts in 20 games. Still (by a fair margin) the leader in pts on his team. Also 2nd in U20 scoring in the entire NCAA.

Definitely a long way to go, but he has done well his first two seasons post draft.


----------



## anofsti

Nominated for the Hobey Baker www.hobeybaker.com/vote


----------



## super6646

anofsti said:


> Nominated for the Hobey Baker www.hobeybaker.com/vote




Good for him. Not going to win it this year, but he could be in the running next year if he takes additional steps.


----------



## 1989

Gotta admit I don't follow NCAA hockey very much - who are the frontrunners for the Hobey Baker this year, and where does Petterssen sit among his nominee peers?


----------



## SoundAndFury

What I'm excited about is that he is almost certainly going to play in the WC this year.


----------



## greasysnapper

1989 said:


> Gotta admit I don't follow NCAA hockey very much - who are the frontrunners for the Hobey Baker this year, and where does Petterssen sit among his nominee peers?




Right now it just means he's a top 3 player on his team as a team can nominate 3 players. It's not that impressive. It's good! And considering it's part fan voting and how rabid Flames fans are he could very well run through this next process.


There are other people who watch NCAA hockey a lot more than me, but my top 3 frontrunners are Dugan, Thompson and McKay. And I'd probably give the nod to McKay because I like the story. But the smart money is probably on Dugan.


----------



## 42 jerks

greasysnapper said:


> There are other people who watch NCAA hockey a lot more than me, but my top 3 frontrunners are Dugan, Thompson and McKay.



I would think Farrance would be near the top. Leading his team in goals and assists as a D-man.


----------



## Breakers

1989 said:


> Gotta admit I don't follow NCAA hockey very much - who are the frontrunners for the Hobey Baker this year, and where does Petterssen sit among his nominee peers?





I watch the Pioneers quite a bit, but the committee tends to lean towards juniors and seniors.
Wouldn't shock me if Mitchell is the one who gets more votes and gets a top 10 finalist over Peterson
Fan voting accounts for 1% of the vote (AKA it doesnt mean anything)


St Louis's prospect Perunovich could be a favorite, as MD has won the last two national championships and it seems fitting that a guy from that squad wins the hobey baker in this run they are having. Also undrafted Kawaguchi for the Sioux


----------



## Tkachuk Norris

greasysnapper said:


> Right now it just means he's a top 3 player on his team as a team can nominate 3 players. It's not that impressive. It's good! And considering it's part fan voting and how rabid Flames fans are he could very well run through this next process.
> 
> 
> There are other people who watch NCAA hockey a lot more than me, but my top 3 frontrunners are Dugan, Thompson and McKay. And I'd probably give the nod to McKay because I like the story. But the smart money is probably on Dugan.




Well he was the only player nominated from Denver from what I saw. Pretty good for a sophomore. Nvm haha


----------



## greasysnapper

Tkachuk Norris said:


> Well he was the only player nominated from Denver from what I saw. Pretty good for a sophomore. Nvm haha




Ian Mitchell.


----------



## super6646

3 pts tonight (so far). Up to 30 pts in 32 games (leading scorer for Denver still and tied his total alst year).

Nice sophomore year.


----------



## super6646

Another point. 31 pts in 32 games.


----------



## super6646

32 pts in 33 games. Still the leading scorer on denver, 4 ahead of dman Ian Mitchell.


----------



## gorgos

Signed on a entry-level deal with the Flames today! 

FLAMES SIGN EMILIO PETTERSEN

This thread started in 2006, feels like yesterday!


----------



## wings5

Is he ready physically though ? Feel like maybe he could have used another year in college to bulk up.


----------



## Wayne Primeau

Entirely possible that college sports take next year off.


----------



## wings5

Wayne Primeau said:


> Entirely possible that college sports take next year off.




Even if so, he still could have waited until closer to the school year to sign , that decision will likely be made no later than late August.


----------



## Breakers

Got to watch him quite a bit live at Magness.

Shifted to wing while at denver from the USHL.
-Carle gave him almost free rein to choose where he wanted to be on the power play either right wall or left and would just shift to either side of Ian Mitchell
-was the primary puck handler on his line as he excels at zone entries, and was usually the guy who did zone entries on the PP.
They kept shifting him in and out of trying the PK.
-He is really good in board battles because he wants the puck bad so bad
-His pace of play is so high, he could almost slow it down a bit in some instances.


----------



## LeafChief

Mathias Emilio Pettersen, the son of HFboards, is playing his first AHL game today with the Stockton Heat vs the Toronto Marlies.

Crazy that this thread was created in 2006. Our little boy is a little man now!


----------



## Bubbles

LeafChief said:


> Mathias Emilio Pettersen, *the son of HFboards*, is playing his first AHL game today with the Stockton Heat vs the Toronto Marlies.
> 
> Crazy that this thread was created in 2006. Our little boy is a little man now!




If he is the son, the father of HFboards is Dustin Rose.


----------



## barriers

First professional point last night


----------



## Garl

1+1 today


----------



## barriers

Goal and 2 assists last night


----------



## foggyvisor

Is this the guy on the canucks


----------



## barriers

Another goal and an assist last night for Emilio


----------



## Rufus T Firefly

First goal for the national team in the WC.

He's been one of the better players for Norway today (but that's not all that hard to do).


----------



## Havre

He definitely has got something about him. If it is good enough for a top 6 role in the NHL is another matter. Will by all likelihood be a very good player for Norway at least.


----------



## A Bundy

Not so much news on Emilio lately, other than him being a bottom six feature most if not all season. Given the limited trust and probably time on ice (AHL so no published ice-times available), he has put decent 11 goals and 12 assists in 54 games and a + 8. Was a healthy scratch last game after a -3 game before, but other than that he is producing almost at the same rate from the bottom six as he did last season on the top lines - PP included. He told the media that he is seeing the bottom six role as a way to improve his defensive game, but the if the last game was indeed a healthy scratch he should maybe start thinking of other options than Heat? A 30-40p NHLer on a third line is considered to be very good I think, and if he doesn't get good signals from the management on more ice-time after this season I would love to see him make a move. Another AHL team if possible contract wise, or Europe. Sweden preferably.


----------



## hypereconomist

A Bundy said:


> Not so much news on Emilio lately, other than him being a bottom six feature most if not all season. Given the limited trust and probably time on ice (AHL so no published ice-times available), he has put decent 11 goals and 12 assists in 54 games and a + 8. Was a healthy scratch last game after a -3 game before, but other than that he is producing almost at the same rate from the bottom six as he did last season on the top lines - PP included. He told the media that he is seeing the bottom six role as a way to improve his defensive game, but the if the last game was indeed a healthy scratch he should maybe start thinking of other options than Heat? A 30-40p NHLer on a third line is considered to be very good I think, and if he doesn't get good signals from the management on more ice-time after this season I would love to see him make a move. Another AHL team if possible contract wise, or Europe. Sweden preferably.




It's not like Pettersen is the only player that is getting shafted. Zary has also spent almost the entire season bolted to the third line. The Heat have a really deep team this year.

Both Pettersen and Zary should move back into the Heat's Top6 once Philp leaves via UFA this summer and Pelletier graduates to the NHL next season.


----------



## A Bundy

hypereconomist said:


> It's not like Pettersen is the only player that is getting shafted. Zary has also spent almost the entire season bolted to the third line. The Heat have a really deep team this year.
> 
> Both Pettersen and Zary should move back into the Heat's Top6 once Philp leaves via UFA this summer and Pelletier graduates to the NHL next season.



Yes, I read in Flamesnation or somewhere that it looks better next year for him. Just saw him scracthed and felt a bit worried, but nice bounceback with an assist and a + 1 last night.


----------



## Bounces R Way

Zary and MEP have been a lot better lately, finally getting rewarded with some production too. Still a little tough to see an NHL future for him but I hope to see him up one day. Personal favourite of mine, great hands and a smart player.


----------



## S E P H

Aren't the Heat one of the best teams in the entire AHL this year? Those teams tend to not trust younger players in prime position.


----------



## A Bundy

S E P H said:


> Aren't the Heat one of the best teams in the entire AHL this year? Those teams tend to not trust younger players in prime position.



TheAHL.com | The American Hockey League Yep. They're the best team in the AHL this season. A probably ignorant question on the AHL as farmer league; is the main purpose of these teams to refine prospects into becoming NHLers or win the Calder Trophy? The answer is probably both, but managing two such different objectives might make one being done on the expense of the other? Example of Philp on an outgoing contract and no clear NHL path makes sense to play bigger minutes to win the Calder Trophy but not so much sense i Zary and Pettersen are bumbed to the bottom six with limited ice-time. Both Heat and Flames are owned by Calgary Sports Entertainment, and totalt revenues of Heat is like USD 6 million, so a midget in an economic sense compared Flames no matter if they win the Calder or end up last. ...So I would maybe think that producing NHLers from Flames or at least potential NHLers that could be included in a trade should be the main objective, or at least makes the most economic sense?


----------



## FLAMESFAN

The Heat are not a team stacked with Vets.

They are in the position they are mostly due to their prospects (Wolf, Pelletier, Phillips, etc). 
They do have alot of character vets, as most teams do. Guys like Kirkland, Gallant, Froese.

Zary & EP have gotten some chemistry going, and are getting more time & chances. Lets just be happy they are in a position to contribute on a championship calibre team, and next year they both will have big roles.


----------



## A Bundy

StocktonHeat.com | HEAT MAKE HISTORY WITH 4-1 WIN Good day for both Heat and Emilio. Great to see that he keeps pushing!


----------



## madmike77

A Bundy said:


> TheAHL.com | The American Hockey League Yep. They're the best team in the AHL this season. A probably ignorant question on the AHL as farmer league; is the main purpose of these teams to refine prospects into becoming NHLers or win the Calder Trophy? The answer is probably both, but managing two such different objectives might make one being done on the expense of the other? Example of Philp on an outgoing contract and no clear NHL path makes sense to play bigger minutes to win the Calder Trophy but not so much sense i Zary and Pettersen are bumbed to the bottom six with limited ice-time. Both Heat and Flames are owned by Calgary Sports Entertainment, and totalt revenues of Heat is like USD 6 million, so a midget in an economic sense compared Flames no matter if they win the Calder or end up last. ...So I would maybe think that producing NHLers from Flames or at least potential NHLers that could be included in a trade should be the main objective, or at least makes the most economic sense?



The main goal is to develop players, but the teams also need to give a fair deal to guys who have earned top roles like Philp. If you don’t give those guys a chance then it makes it harder to sign undrafted free agents. 

Creating a winning atmosphere in the minor league team can also be a benefit. And the Flames historically anyway have emphasized defensive responsibility in their minor league forwards, so playing them in the bottom 6 doesn’t mean they only see them in that role in the future. It’s a good place to learn.

I think Pettersen will get more opportunities going forward. The Flames will want to see what they have in him next year so it’s going to be a big year for him.


----------



## A Bundy

madmike77 said:


> The main goal is to develop players, but the teams also need to give a fair deal to guys who have earned top roles like Philp. If you don’t give those guys a chance then it makes it harder to sign undrafted free agents.
> 
> Creating a winning atmosphere in the minor league team can also be a benefit. And the Flames historically anyway have emphasized defensive responsibility in their minor league forwards, so playing them in the bottom 6 doesn’t mean they only see them in that role in the future. It’s a good place to learn.
> 
> I think Pettersen will get more opportunities going forward. The Flames will want to see what they have in him next year so it’s going to be a big year for him.



This makes sense to me. From interviews Pettersen seem to take the new role with an impressively positive attitute. This is in Norwegian, but he says here that he has to stay positive and use his new role as a possibility to learn, be a good team-player and that it can help him in the long run: Ny rolle for Pettersen: - Kan hjelpe meg på sikt


----------



## A Bundy

He is very hot now.








HEAT TAKE 2-0 LEAD IN SEMI-FINAL SERIES


Flames prospect Pettersen scored the game-winner on Wednesday




www.nhl.com


----------



## A Bundy

He gets first star in the first two games in the play-offs, then when Flames are out and the roster fills up he is a healthy scratch (presumably) for the last two games. This would have been a perfect opprtunity to get play-off experience that Flames obvioulsy needs if they have any belief he should make the next step. Heat is moving from Stockton after (probably among ther considerations) steadily declining ticket-sales, so player development should at least be a focus rather than impressing the local fans with a deep run. I don't know, but it would be nice if someone could enlighten me about this.


----------



## hypereconomist

A Bundy said:


> He gets first star in the first two games in the play-offs, then when Flames are out and the roster fills up he is a healthy scratch (presumably) for the last two games. This would have been a perfect opprtunity to get play-off experience that Flames obvioulsy needs if they have any belief he should make the next step. Heat is moving from Stockton after (probably among ther considerations) steadily declining ticket-sales, so player development should at least be a focus rather than impressing the local fans with a deep run. I don't know, but it would be nice if someone could enlighten me about this.



If you're a pessimist, Mitch Love wants a Calder Cup victory to add to his AHL coach of the year award so that he can make the jump to an NHL coaching staff in a year or two.

If you're slightly more optimistic, Mitch Love knows that the Chicago Wolves have a veteran-heavy roster with at least five players that could be in the NHL (without looking out of place) and he's relying on the new additions from the Flames (e.g. Ruzicka) instead of overachieving youngins to help balance out the talent disparity between the Heat and the Wolves. Pettersen doesn't profile well as a bottom-sixer


----------



## A Bundy

hypereconomist said:


> If you're a pessimist, Mitch Love wants a Calder Cup victory to add to his AHL coach of the year award so that he can make the jump to an NHL coaching staff in a year or two.
> 
> If you're slightly more optimistic, Mitch Love knows that the Chicago Wolves have a veteran-heavy roster with at least five players that could be in the NHL (without looking out of place) and he's relying on the new additions from the Flames (e.g. Ruzicka) instead of overachieving youngins to help balance out the talent disparity between the Heat and the Wolves. Pettersen doesn't profile well as a bottom-sixer



Good explanaitions both of them, and a mix of the two sounds plausible. If he doesn't play Monday night either I would personaly be pissed off if I was him, given his contribution so far.


----------



## A Bundy

He played yesterday, 2 SOG and +/- 0. Didn't see the game. Today I am most annoyed at the AHL for not logging or publishing TOI and other stats like all other comparable leagues. My grumpiness is the only constant.


----------



## Bjornar Moxnes

Do you think he'll make it into the NHL?


----------



## madmike77

Dawn Hikari Aurora said:


> Do you think he'll make it into the NHL?



He won’t get a shot this year. The Flames don’t have a lot of open spots and Pelletier is likely to get a promotion. Phillips would also be ahead of Pettersen (but I don’t think Phillips will make it this year either).

If Peterssen gets top-6 minutes in the AHL this season and plays well, then he’s got a shot down the road. I think the upcoming season is a huge one for him.


----------



## Primary Assist

Based on his name, I assume he's a combination of Matthews, Gordon Bombay, and Elias Pettersen. Watch out Team Iceland, he's gunning for ya


----------



## Bjornar Moxnes

madmike77 said:


> He won’t get a shot this year. The Flames don’t have a lot of open spots and Pelletier is likely to get a promotion. Phillips would also be ahead of Pettersen (but I don’t think Phillips will make it this year either).
> 
> If Peterssen gets top-6 minutes in the AHL this season and plays well, then he’s got a shot down the road. I think the upcoming season is a huge one for him.



Well I hope he just makes the NHL in general, more Norwegian (That aren't just simply Norwegian American or Canadian born) representation the better.


----------

